# Anyone starting IVF Jan/Feb..want to join me



## muncho

hi ladies

just wondered if anyone else is starting early this year. I am day 2 of my treatment. EC is due around 8th feb and im on a long protocol. Im 39 (on 14th Jan) and amh is 4.4

i thought it may be helpful for us to buddy up and have a thread where we can get some support and get advice..

If anyone is interested i can share some information i have on diet, exercise etc

xx


----------



## caline

Hi Muncho,

Try the four leaf clover thread, thats where all the IVF-ers are hanging out. I recently joined the You get a lovey sparkly four leaf clover for your signature too.

Are you sniffing or injecting? Where are you having your treatment?

See you in the clover thread x


----------



## obe

im hoping to start ICSI in the new year. We have our nurse consultaion on 15th Jan, not sure how long after that we start.
x


----------



## jojoD

Hi ladies, we're due to start our ICSI in January too. Clinic opens again on Monday so I'll know exact dates then, but all being well I'll be starting jabs in middle of Jan. I'm short protocol so ec should be early Feb, prob quite close to you Muncho, or maybe a week after. I'd love to buddy up with all you gals. 2010 will be our year!!! XXX

:bfp::bfp:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Muncho and Obe - come and join us in the four leaf clover.

Obe - I'm having ICSI, we were able to start treatment the first cycle after our first consultation with ferility clinic - I hope you don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Mrs R

jojoD said:


> Hi ladies, we're due to start our ICSI in January too. Clinic opens again on Monday so I'll know exact dates then, but all being well I'll be starting jabs in middle of Jan. I'm short protocol so ec should be early Feb, prob quite close to you Muncho, or maybe a week after. I'd love to buddy up with all you gals. 2010 will be our year!!! XXX
> 
> :bfp::bfp:

Oh jojo, this sounds very similar to me! I have to take Provera to help AF on her merry way, and depending on how quickly it works, I should be starting injections during the second or third week in January.

I'm also on the short protocol so EC should be the first week or so in Feb for me too. I'm so excited already!:happydance:


----------



## Trying4ever

Hiya i'm starting in jan. The other threads are sooooo long and too confusing so i like this thread for ivf/icsi for jan/feb. Munch have you started IVF this month? Do you have to start the buserelin injections....i hate injecting i dont know if i'm doing it in the right place :(


----------



## muncho

Hi trying4ever

yes i have started my protocol. Im on the pill for 3 weeks and start buserelin injections on 18th Jan followed by menopur and then egg collection around 8th feb if all goes well..

i have started my high protein in take and am going to try to drink lots and lots of water..

what about you, were are you with yours?


----------



## glitterqueen

Meeeeee!
I have appt on 5th Jan not sure when i am starting but will be on short protocol so can i join too?? x


----------



## muncho

course you can join us glitter...

i know most of you have seen my thread on how to get cheaper drugs but is there anything else that we should know??


----------



## Apen2009

Hi Ladies - We have our first consultation on Jan 12th. Not sure how long after that we will start; I assume there will be a million tests first. But I would love to join this group too. I am 33 and dh is 41. We have one healthy 19mt/old and have been trying for over a year for number 2. Clomid was not successful after 2/50mg and 2/100mg. My hope is that we can move straight to IVF at this point. Not sure what to expect at the consult so we'll have to wait and see what the Dr. says. I have high hopes for 2010!!!!


----------



## muncho

Hi apen

good luck with your appt, one piece of advice if you are having IVF privately you can get all your blood tests done via your gp, this will save you a few hundred pounds.

The tests include: clamidyia, HIV, hep B and C, Rubella

glitterqueen.. you too should get these done before your appt if you can


----------



## obe

I agree with Muncho, get all your tests done by your GP first. It will save you money and at least you have them all out of the way by the time you get to see the FS. 
We are self funding and have not payed for anything yet, everything was done by our doctor, although the FS did do 1 last SA. 
I cant wait until our Nurse Consultation, I want to get things started as soon as possible! 
Why do they put some people on long Proto and some on short?
xx


----------



## Trying4ever

Hiya, I'm not sure if I am on short or long protocol but I have started injections for Buserelin and will have my baseline scan on 13th jan or around that date. I think they will look to see I have NO follicles and a thin lining and Then I was told I can probably reduce dose of Buserelin and start on Gonal F for about another 10 days until they scan to see how many follicles have grown! then they will give me a date for egg collection....and I am wondering like the other thread if to take a week off work or just the day?


----------



## Oneday

Hi
I am going to join on here as well. I will be starting the long protocol from beginning feb. Lots of healthly eating and exercise until then. Also starting on the pregnacare pre natal supplements. Do u think there is anything my hubby should take? Got to go to the gp for a few more bloods test and a smear then come feb it will be all systems go. Good luck everyones let's hope we geta good share of bfp's x


----------



## muncho

trying 4ever, personaly im going to take a week off, i want to relax and be tress free. Its up 2 you, i think most people take 2 weeks off.. im not sure about your protocol. i think its a long one as you are down regulating..


oneday..my dh sperm is good but he is still taking vitamins. he has also cut down on sugar, alcohol, caffine etc. We still need good quality sperm as well as egg remember!


----------



## muncho

i have private insurance , so i called them and told them my gynae had referred me to a fertlity clinic for a consultation. (£180)

They asked me if i had any treatments and i said no. 

they WILL pay for the consulatation.

Its worth a try !


----------



## Trying4ever

hmm muncho who are you insured with? Its really confusing cos you have to tell them if you have already been diagnosed with something etc and some things they will pay for and some they wont...depending on what mood they are in!


----------



## Blue12

2 weeks off for EC? wow really? that is a lot of time off?!?!? Everything that I have read is that you can go back to work the next day, but that you might want a day or 2 off. Obviously as little stress as possible sounds great........hmmmmm something to think about.

Best wishes.


----------



## muncho

im insured with simply health, they pay for fertility investigation but not treatment..check with your company

2 wks off..i know but alot of people do it, apparently helps with implantation.my clinic will give me a sick note for 2 weeks..


----------



## glitterqueen

hi muncho
had all my bloods done and ready to go-the clinic said they will prob just do 1 more sa on partner i have the results of all the others to take with me getting nervous now!
good tip bout insurance-don't think mine will pay but i will defo try x


----------



## Trying4ever

hiya, i'm taking pregnacare, zinc 15mg and flaxseed oil along with my cycle of IVF this month and hope it all helps! I really want to exercise but its too cold togo to the gym !!! :( I jabbed myself in the wrong place this morning...well i dont know if it was wrong but it hurt so I didnt put the needle in and tried somewhere else on my leg and that was better. I hate this bit the most!


----------



## muncho

Trying4ever said:


> hiya, i'm taking pregnacare, zinc 15mg and flaxseed oil along with my cycle of IVF this month and hope it all helps! I really want to exercise but its too cold togo to the gym !!! :( I jabbed myself in the wrong place this morning...well i dont know if it was wrong but it hurt so I didnt put the needle in and tried somewhere else on my leg and that was better. I hate this bit the most!


are you down reg? can you not inject in your tummy as this will be less painful. must be hoirrible when it goes in the wrong place.

Also i read that when takeing meds in ivf you shouldnt do strenous exersice - i dont know if this is correct but walking etc is fine. I cut down on the gym trying to do yoga :(

went for a walk today - it was FREEZING..


----------



## muncho

Hmmm dont know how helpful this is as everyone says different things!

Found this online, hope it helps 

Recently, the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists set out guidelines for exercise during pregnancy. The following is a synopsis of those guidelines: 

1. Regular exercise (at least three times per week) is preferable to intermittent activity. 
2. Vigorous exercise should not be performed when mom-to-be is ill, or during hot, humid weather. 
3. Jerky, bouncy motions should be avoided. Exercise on a wooden floor or a tightly carpeted surface. 
4. Because of the relaxation of connective tissue, pregnant women should avoid extreme stretching exercises. 
5. Vigorous exercise should be preceded by a five-minute warm-up, such as slow walking. 
6. Strenuous exercise should be followed by a period of gradually declining activity that includes gentle stretching. 
7. Heart rate should be measured at times of peak activity and probably should not exceed a maximum of 150 beats per minute. (There are reports of pregnant, high-level competitive athletes who approached and even exceeded the recommended maximum heart rate without any apparent harmful effects on the fetus, but consult with your care provider if you have concerns.) 
8. Care should be taken to rise gradually from the floor to avoid an episode of dizziness (from low blood pressure) related to changes in position. Some form of activity involving the legs should be continued for a brief period. 
9. Liquids should be taken liberally before and after exercise to prevent dehydration. If necessary, activity should be interrupted to replenish fluids. 
10. Women who have led sedentary lifestyles should begin with physical activity of very low intensity and advance activity levels very gradually. 
11. Activity should be stopped and a care provider notified if any unusual symptoms appear.


----------



## jojoD

Oh ladies!!!!!! I'm so excited, my clinic rang today with our schedule!! I start my injections on Sat 16th January and am delighted! 

My EC will be Monday 8th February (same as you Muncho!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Embryo Transfer will be Thursday 11th February. How exciting!!!

Muncho, like yourself I think I'll be taking a full two weeks off. Have a very stressful job so not taking any chances!!! This has just made my New Year, the thought of a :bfp: around the end of Feb. Mrs R I really hope you start in January too!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all the ladies on this thread. I'm glad we're all in this together xxx

:cloud9:


----------



## muncho

JOJO thats great. Really god that we are going to have it around the same time. My ET will depend on the quality of embryos, hopefully they will go to blast stage!!

Isnt it weird how we get excited about such a huge emotional ,physcial thing!
Have you read my post on how to get your drugs cheaper..


Cant sleep coz SIL is having her baby today and i REALLY dont want to go and see her until this whoole cycle is over :(


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies i have my first consultation on the 27th jan having it on the nhs after winning our appeal i have a 14yr old son but lots of fertility problems also had a mc few months ago i feel thought 2010 is gona b my yr 2 gd luck every1


----------



## missp

hey ladies,

Can i join this too.
Starting my pill for 3 weeks next week - then Buserelin injections for 10 days, Gonal F for 9 days - then Egg Collection couple of days later. 
Depending on when my Day 1 will be - egg collection will be around the 24th Feb or so.

So excited. Trying to eat healthy - dont really exercise so no point in starting anything now but healthy diet I think is very important. 

Best of luck to everyone :)


----------



## muncho

Annmc well done for fighting for your NHS treatment and good luck for your appt. Let us know how you get on

welcome Miss p, your protocol is similar to mine, im starting buserlin on 18th jan then menopur. i started the pill last week

Theres lots of us , this is great!


----------



## muncho

Girls i need to some advice.

On sunday im due to go on conference to Austria for a week when i get back i start my busrelin injections..


Now i really really do not want to go, there are lots of reasons:
1) itrs a week before my injections and i wnat to keep up my healthy diet, im veggie so food is ALWAYS a problem
2) i cant drink, so what the point of socialising..i dont want to be around other people at the mo..
3) its y 1st IVF , i dont know how its going to go and im nervous , confused etc and just dont want ti be away from home

tomorrow im having my HSG, so boss knows i will be off work, i have told him i havent been well over xmas (a few white lies)
Anyway so im preparing to tell him i may be not going. 

Im confused, 1 minute i htink its ok to be off sick, then i feel guilty for it ...arrghh my head is all over the place. i dont know what to do. 

What do you think, if it was any other time i wouldnt mind going its so close to injections i dont want to screw up my diet etc etc..

HELP ME:dohh::coffee::haha::wacko::growlmad::nope:


----------



## missp

Hi Muncho,

A few white lies wont do any harm. At the end of the day, you need to look after yourself and ensure you are in top health physically and mentally to do IVF so if you think going to the conference is not the best thing for you, dont go. 
Do what is right for you and dont feel guilty for it - it will all be worth it when you get your BFP. :):)


----------



## Mrs R

How did it go today glitterqueen?

I'm just waiting to start my Provera to bring on AF. Not really sure what CD i should be starting it. Anybody know? I've only taken it once before and that was when AF had been AWOL for months. I'm about CD14 today


----------



## muncho

Glitter queen may have got stuck in the snow today!! 

Hope you got to the appt ok..


----------



## Trying4ever

HIya, yeah i have started down regging but i have no clue when i will have ec and et! I wish i did know so i could prepare my excuses at work or book the odd day off but i cant! all i kow is that i will be told when i start stim after baseline scan...even then i dont know exactly what they are looking for and will be so annoyed if i am turned away and told to come back....althouh now thinking about it...if all goes to plan ec and et should be last week in jan and i have a few important meetings that week and feb is more or less free so that may be better....but i cant stand another week of needless injections! i have got so bad headaches :(


----------



## Trying4ever

muncho i know how you feel...i psych myself up to make my excuses at work and then either i actually make myself sick by doing that or then i think i'm fine i'll just go into work! I should really have taken that week of the operation as sick and then the et as holiday instead...oh well.

if you dont feel up to going austria then dont go ...you have to be selfish sometimes...but if you are going to worry yourself sick then you could go for the holiday? there could be other people not drinking?


----------



## muncho

just a quick one...trying4ever make sure you dirnk lots of water whilst down reg it helps flush the drug out of they system

will reply to everything later..


----------



## brooklyn1

hey, can I join you here? I'll be starting my down regulating drugs tomorrow, Thursday. Trying4ever, it sounds like the down regging hasn't been fun for you, any other side effects besides headaches? Does drinking lots of water really help with the side effects Muncho? 
I know what you all mean about work and time off. I planned everything and took holidays at the time when ec and et were supposed to happen, but now my damn AF came two days early which means if I'm right in my calculation, I'll still be at work when the day for EC comes up. Argh! Does anyone know if you can down regulate for a few extra days so that this isn't a problem? I'm going to ask tomorrow at the clinic when I go in to start. 
Glad you have you all going through this at the same time!


----------



## muncho

welcome brookly!

yes water is good for everything, it helps to flush all toxins out of the body..
yes i think you can down reg for a few extra days..but clinic will tell u im sure.

had my hsg this morning and confirmed that my left tube is def blocked.....man it hurt so much thank god it only lasted 10 mins or so...


----------



## Trying4ever

Ooh muncho sorry to hear about your tube...what now?

Brooklyn def try asking at clinic...its all abitin the air unfortunately...like you i like to plan where i will be when but the clinic just have a mind of their own and when THEY think its right they just want you to drop everything and come!...and i never really know if it would have made all that much of a difference. hmm

I am getting really sick and tired of the headaches...i try drinking lots of water but by 3pm my eyes hurt and the front part of my head...i try and drink a cup of tea and a choc bar as i think that will help but not sure if it does...but i like break anyway ;) I have a really busy time at work and if i dont show some work i will be in trouble and the headaches make me do everything slower esp when sitting in front of a computer. Apart from that....i cant say that i have had any hot/cold flushes or lost libido yet...i keep telling hubby to get it in fast if he wants cos soon i may not feel like it! LOL


----------



## glitterqueen

flying out my door for my tcm-did get stuck in snow muncho! will give all the details later but its icsi for us, not ivf which threw me a little excited and nervous-feel alittle sick x c u later


----------



## glitterqueen

back again
well we had our appointment , despite the weathers best efforts at stopping us-drove for 2. hr journey whch should have only taken 1 hr and then the clinic threatened to change appointment as the receptionist siad the doc was leavingt o go home because of the bad weather. I think i must have sounded a little hystericial when i ' politely' stated i had travelled from NI driven for hours in the snow, booked a hotel, takin time of work and was staying until i say the doc' Said doc then appeared and showed no sign of hurrying us so we recon it was the receptionist wanting home!! doc was very nice , explained everything looked at bloods etc and recommended icsi-which threw me a little but he said it was the best option given my age, possible tough exterior on eggs and partners lower than perfect mobility-although the fs here said there was nothing in his results stopping pg just slightly reduced
Firstly i thought he was just looking for more money but i suppose they would be ethical about that-would't they??
it will be short protocol-take tabs from ov date then injections 2 wk later then scanned for 2-10 days then egg collection 
should be starting bout 10 days at next period but have a prob-partner has work commentments he can't get out of for a few days end of feb and march ans they might clash with needing his sample for egg collection and its not as if he can just nip over to sheffield and back in 1 hour so should we delay 1 or two months til his schedule is clear-so confused?? my head is spinning and have been crying for 2 days no idea why as its all happening?
sorry for such a long post x


----------



## muncho

hi glitter its such a horrible journey as it is without complications..
firstly isnt ICIS the same price as IVF, it is at mine. best option for you though due to dh sperm.

if you start in in 10days that will be around same time as me..yeaaahh..

However you need your sperm sample ..thats just as crucial as the eggs. i dont think you will be able to get a sample as it needs to be done within a few hours of ejaculation (TMI sorry)

is there any way he can be available just for a few hours, can he explain at his work. My dh has a 3 day meeting around my EC, but i told him he has to change it or go late. he can do this though. 

I felt the same christmas week as we went to norway and then the lister 2 days later. Its alot to take on , esp when you have been waiting all this time for an appt.

Please try not to be upset, you ahve read my journal and seen how down i have been. I am so much better now and you will be too. 

IVF is such a rollercoaster and it horrible when you feel down. Hopefully we will give you the support you need.

hope you are able to decide whether to reschedule or not.
take care xx


----------



## peartree

Glitterqueen - glad you managed to see the doc. Can your DH provide a sample for it to be frozen? I can't remember which diary (or blog?) I read, but that was what someone did, because the hubby had a business trip. One of the clinic I went to for open day said that it was possible to freeze sperm for ICSI (in cases where the count is so low that they need more than one ejaculation to get the required numbers). It's a bit of a bummer when everything is ready to start but schedules don't allow. I've decided that I'm going to postpone the exams that I have in March, because they can wait and my broodiness can't. :haha:

Muncho - ICSI is usually about £900 on top of IVF cost- at least in the places that I've looked at (I'm lucky that we are NHS funded though).

Hi all, by the way! I hope I'm not to premature in joining this thread. I'm currently in my (last?) natural 2WW, and waiting for AF to come. This is probably the first cycle since TTC that I'm looking forward to AF, because it means we give the clinic a call, and then we're on the ICSI road. :happydance:


----------



## brooklyn1

glitterqueen, I agree with peartree, clinics definitely freeze sperm to use for ICSI and IVF. Think about the ladies who are doing IVF with a sperm donor, it's always frozen. At my clinic, they even told us that at the orientation that we might want to freeze some sperm just in case on the day of there is a problem (in other words, he can't make it happen), so I know for sure that they can use frozen sperm. Hope you're doing ok. Sounds like we'll be stimming around the same time- I should be starting the stimulation drugs in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs R

I'm hoping to start stimming in about 2 weeks as well, if AF plays ball. Our dates might be pretty similar. I'm so excited!

Actually finding myself a bit emotional today about it all as well, have been close to tears a few times. Think this is because my colleague in work has come back to work after 6 weeks off and she's 6 months pregnant. When she left she had a little bump, but now it's huge and I'm so jealous. All we talked about in my office all day was babies and it all got a bit much. Had to have a little moment to myself in the loo at one stage!


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks for all the replys ladies
icsi is 900 more expensive but gives a better chance. will investigate the freezing for sperm but i suppose that will be more money on top
unfortunately as we are travelling to uk dp can't nip in and do the biz so to speak so we may have to rescedule but i will speak to the clinic tomorrow
good to c u back mrs r-good luck x- i understand how you feel at work 2
i am sure i will be on asking all sorts of druggie related issues as i really didn't take half of what she said in
keep positive everyone- i am off to watch celebrity big brother-sad-but keeps your mind off things x


----------



## Lisaxxxx

Hi Ladies
Hope you all dont mind mean joining in . I am new to the site and there are that many threads its a little confuding ( not to mention the lingo which i havnt got use to yet lol ) I am due to start my first cycle of IVF on Friday 15th jan ( Hopefully ) I am on short protocol and this is AF date but a little concerned as had some spotting for last couple of days so hoping i dont start before i get my drugs delivered ( tues 12th ) or i will have to postpone another month..arrrgh. I would love to share this rollercoaster ride with others. FX'd for everyone xx


----------



## jojoD

Hi Girls,

Just updating you. I have my planning appointment on Tues (12th), start Northisterone tablets on Saturday (16th). I can't believe it's actually my turn! LOL! Seems you spend months longing to be at the stage everyone else is at.

I actually feel really chilled out about it all. I'm not worrrying and just trying to give it my best shot. Stopped drinking at the New Year, eating healthily and taking my folic acid. In six and a half weeks I will know the result.... :wacko:


----------



## muncho

Lisaxxxx said:


> Hi Ladies
> Hope you all dont mind mean joining in . I am new to the site and there are that many threads its a little confuding ( not to mention the lingo which i havnt got use to yet lol ) I am due to start my first cycle of IVF on Friday 15th jan ( Hopefully ) I am on short protocol and this is AF date but a little concerned as had some spotting for last couple of days so hoping i dont start before i get my drugs delivered ( tues 12th ) or i will have to postpone another month..arrrgh. I would love to share this rollercoaster ride with others. FX'd for everyone xx

Hi Lisa

welcome!

here is the link to the abbreviations. It took me weeks to find it - although i kept trying to guess what they all meant:(

Im starting my drugs on 18th and i think ill be getting them on the 12th too. in a weird kinda way im quite excited - as long as it all goes to plan.

Can i ask why you are having IVF?

fingers crossed for you and if you need to ask anything about the site feel free
..

keep us udpated on your progress x


----------



## muncho

:growlmad:


jojoD said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just updating you. I have my planning appointment on Tues (12th), start Northisterone tablets on Saturday (16th). I can't believe it's actually my turn! LOL! Seems you spend months longing to be at the stage everyone else is at.
> 
> I actually feel really chilled out about it all. I'm not worrrying and just trying to give it my best shot. Stopped drinking at the New Year, eating healthily and taking my folic acid. In six and a half weeks I will know the result.... :wacko:

WOW how exciting, what is the norithisterone - is it a hormone tablet?..

i know what you mean about having waiting ages, i have only waited 2 months abut feels like ages..

well odne on the healthy eating. i have done quite well - although just had 1/4 of maderia cake:growlmad:

i cant wait till i start then we can all share our experience xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hey- I've also started the norethindrone (if that's the same thing you mean jojo). I think it's progesterone that goes along with the down regging drugs to prevent cysts- or at least that's what the nurse said. They make me feel really sleepy, but I think I'm starting to get used to them. Today I don't feel so tired.


----------



## jojoD

As far as I know Northisterone is used to control the timing of your period, either postpone it or stop it from coming all together. Means they are in control of the timing rather than leaving it up to your body. It affects the lining of your womb, thickness etc... Must ask on Tues.

Good luck for this week everyone and anything that may or may not be coming up :hugs:


----------



## muncho

Got my drugs delivered today, was very exciting, looking forward to monday for baseline scan.hope its all ok so i can start down reg with busrelin :)


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Got my drugs delivered today, was very exciting, looking forward to monday for baseline scan.hope its all ok so i can start down reg with busrelin :)

Good luck for Monday!! My next scan is 28th Jan. Starting the tablets tomorrow!!! Will take them from 16th-23rd inclusive. The Northisterone allows them to control the timing of your period. So I'll have a light bleed two to three days after I finish them. Then scan is to ensure womb lining is nice and thin and that I'm ready to start injections. Am really excited but bringing home all the needles etc was slightly daunting too!!!

Another week of the journey completed, another week closer to our :bfp:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ihavefaith

muncho said:


> Got my drugs delivered today, was very exciting, looking forward to monday for baseline scan.hope its all ok so i can start down reg with busrelin :)

What is Busrelin? same as lupron or something? sorry unfamilar


----------



## muncho

ihavefaith said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Got my drugs delivered today, was very exciting, looking forward to monday for baseline scan.hope its all ok so i can start down reg with busrelin :)
> 
> What is Busrelin? same as lupron or something? sorry unfamilarClick to expand...

No they are different.Lupron is a LHRH aginist which means its supresses your FSH, LH but before it does it cause a surge of one of the hormones.
Buserlin puts you into temprary menoppuase by shutting the system down so the other drugs can take over. I probably havent explained it in the best way but its somethin like that

Some people are on lupron first for a few months as they respond better to ivf drugs when they start.

Will let u know how the scan went. lining meeds to be less than 5mm..


----------



## brooklyn1

actually, as far as I can tell, they use Lupron in the states and Canada in the same way that busrelin is used in the UK. Everyone here takes Lupron for two weeks for down regging and then starts stims. They told me that the Lupron shuts down your system and puts you into a temporary menopause, so I'm pretty sure it's doing the same thing as the busrelin- 
They also use lupron long term for people with Endo because it shuts down that process as well...
It took me a while to figure out that lupron and busrelin were the same process- I even posted here a few months ago asking about side effects of lupron and wondered why no one at all replied...


----------



## muncho

H9i brooklyn you are right, in the UK. zoladex is used for endo, is huge here because the company that make it were british ( coz i used to work for them)

i dont really know much about lupron but interesting to know that its the same as buserelin xx


----------



## gumb69

hiya
can i join this thread please.
short history. 10 yrs ago ruptured ovarian cyst. had ovary and tube removed.
dec 08 laparscopy for ovarian cyst on remaining side. march 09 laparotomy to remove cyst.
chemical pregnancy oct 2008. currently pregnant but told definately going to miscarry.
blood tests on 18.1.10 and follow up scan, hospital think might be ectopic but waiting to see if i'll miscarry. if ectopic i'l lose my last tube.
got pregnant this time whilst waiting for IVF appointment. IVF appointment came through fri 26th feb. will have to push back appointment as need for AF to return etc and be drug free. Currently being undergoing fertilty treatment since april 09. (femara. ammoxcyillin, pregynl & ldn)

hope nobody minds if i join, i know i'm joining early,but i'll be with you guys in a few months x


----------



## muncho

Hi gum, sorry to hear your story. Do you think there is any chance the docs could be wrong. I cant imagine what it must be like being pg knowing that you will miscarry.
Hope it all goes ok on 18th.

Welcome to the thread and let us know what happens on Monday :)


----------



## Mrs R

Hello girls, there's quite a few of us now!

I'm also on Northisterone (Provera) to induce AF, and I finish taking it tomorrow. Then it's a waiting game. I'm on the short protocol and have all my drugs ready and waiting. I don't have to have a baseline scan as this is our second attempt (told me the first one I had was enough) and I'm getting very impatient!

What drugs/ dose is everybody on?

I'm on 225iu of Menopur to start with :thumbup:


----------



## muncho

Hi mrs R

when are you starting?
dont know what dose of buserin i start on but im on 300iu of meno

Its hard waiting isnt it..my drugs came last week and i juts want to get started now..


----------



## obe

Hey ladies, can I join?
We had our nurse consultaion on Friday and should hopfully be starting ICSI 1st March.
I have to phone the hospital next week to book a baseline scan on 15th Feb. The ACU has just moved to another building so they are having a few teething problems, waiting for a new licence (which I pray to god they get) so we have our FX everything goes to plan!
Im soooo nervous but excited at the same time! It hit me a little bit last night, at long last its actually going to happen! 
xx


----------



## muncho

obe said:


> Hey ladies, can I join?
> We had our nurse consultaion on Friday and should hopfully be starting ICSI 1st March.
> I have to phone the hospital next week to book a baseline scan on 15th Feb. The ACU has just moved to another building so they are having a few teething problems, waiting for a new licence (which I pray to god they get) so we have our FX everything goes to plan!
> Im soooo nervous but excited at the same time! It hit me a little bit last night, at long last its actually going to happen!
> xx

Hi Obe welcome to the thread. Which ACU are you with, the one in London?

Its very exciting but nerve wrecking as well, it will be good to chat on here. by the time you start most of the girls will have some experience behind and hopefully some BFP's :)


----------



## gumb69

at least when we start IVF or ICSI we know it's out of our hands and we are getting the best medical attention. x


----------



## jojoD

Ladies I started a new thread for this but have no replies as yet...

You know I started the Norethisterone tablets yesterday. Had two tablets, one am and the other pm. Woke up this morning with a hard lump on the base of my neck. Its about one and half inches by width and height, so pretty noticable. Its red and sore to touch. Was thinking it could be the reaction of glands to medication, feel great otherwise. Never had anything like this before.

What ya think??? :winkwink:


----------



## gumb69

sorry i can't help you. hopefully you will get some replies. can you ring your clinic tomorrow?


----------



## jojoD

Yeah I could ring in the morn, they are open from 8:15. Just don't want to sound silly!! My hub keeps saying just ring, we're paying them enough. But I dont want to seem like i'm over-reacting xxx

Thanks 

JoJo:thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

you are paying them plenty.x let us know how it goes.


----------



## muncho

Hi Jo jo

i saw your post but couldnt give u an answer. i think its best to ring to ring the clinic as someone on here may not give you the right advice. the nurses are prob used to getting asked what we think as 'silly questions'...


good luck and let us know in case we may need to know later xx


----------



## obe

muncho said:


> obe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join?
> We had our nurse consultaion on Friday and should hopfully be starting ICSI 1st March.
> I have to phone the hospital next week to book a baseline scan on 15th Feb. The ACU has just moved to another building so they are having a few teething problems, waiting for a new licence (which I pray to god they get) so we have our FX everything goes to plan!
> Im soooo nervous but excited at the same time! It hit me a little bit last night, at long last its actually going to happen!
> xx
> 
> Hi Obe welcome to the thread. Which ACU are you with, the one in London?
> 
> Its very exciting but nerve wrecking as well, it will be good to chat on here. by the time you start most of the girls will have some experience behind and hopefully some BFP's :)Click to expand...

Im at Leeds ACU, self funding.
It is nerve wracking, I cant stop thinking about it! My OH thinks I need to calm down and stop worrying or I will stress myself out! Ive got quite a few weeks to settle down yet. It will be interesting to see how you ladies find things and I look forward to hearing your experiences.
FX everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
well got my list of drugs-starting tabs approx 6th March. I am at Sheffield Care self funding and am having ICSI
My drugs are suprecur, pregnyl, menopur with utrogestan to maintain sticky beans( I hope)
any thoughts/ ideas about these welcome. Doesn't seem like a lot quantity wise but the clinic quoted £700 so I will be shopping around. Look forward to reading everyones journeys xx


----------



## muncho

hey glitter, how exciting...
try central homecare for the drugs they were the cheapest for me by a mile. You shoudl get them for at least hundred pounds cheaper..
When are you starting?

Your drugs are same as mine bar the pregnl. I have ovietrelle (spelt it wrong). what dose of menopur? im on 300 a day..


I went for my 1st scan to day, the lining was 5mm which was good. the ovaries were nice and quiet ie: no follicles which is good. But they want me to start injecting on Wed so they dont have lots of ladies with EC on the same day. would have like to have started today but i guess its not the end of the world.


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho said:


> hey glitter, how exciting...
> try central homecare for the drugs they were the cheapest for me by a mile. You shoudl get them for at least hundred pounds cheaper..
> When are you starting?
> 
> Your drugs are same as mine bar the pregnl. I have ovietrelle (spelt it wrong). what dose of menopur? im on 300 a day..
> 
> 
> I went for my 1st scan to day, the lining was 5mm which was good. the ovaries were nice and quiet ie: no follicles which is good. But they want me to start injecting on Wed so they dont have lots of ladies with EC on the same day. would have like to have started today but i guess its not the end of the world.

bet you r excited too!!!-don't know what dose of menopur yet he just gave me a list and my gp put it all on prescription for me-a private one i might add-don't know why he bothered suppose he thought he was helping! I have been prescribed 30 x 75 iu vials but don't know how many a day etc
Start date all depends on date of next period but roughly begin with the cyclo-progynova about 6th March for 3 weeks then the fun starts! Nurse won't discuss full schedule until i know when i ovulate in march cycle. God i hope she writes it all down like an IVF for dummies type style!! prob get the injections wrong and end up with two heads or something lol xx Glad all seems to be going well with you keep well and rest loads xx


----------



## muncho

Glitter i know what im talkign about and today i asked lots of dumb questions and was making notes..

Ok so yu prob be taking about 2 vials menopur a day, starting u on a low dose prob coz you have god fsh etc ??? im on 4 vials a day

i just sent you a message about your drugs. i think you may have got the numbers for menopur wrong. central homecare does it for £11 per vial, your one is £18 per vial..

Have a read and oif you have any other q's let me know xx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey muncho
my fsh was 9.6 but went down to 7.5 after tcm!! just pm'ed you re the price it was misquoted on the site-gutted! ah well if at first you don't suceed!!
thanks for the help anyway-its good to have an expert on board xx


----------



## patboy

Hello girls can I please join u? I am starting IVF number 1 again. Start 2 DR around the middle of February. My history... been ttc 2 years, FSH 12 wee bit high!... had 2 m/c last year and now starting ivf again.... as i got pregnant naturally last time while i was in the middle of DR. Short lived unfortunately. After my second m/c few months back I wanted tests done. So I got tested for anticardiolipin antibodies. One of these results has come back slightly elevated so as of last week my ivf doc has put me on half a tablet of aspirin a day. Thats all on me so far!
Great thread muncho! 
Glitterqueen can I ask you how you reduced your FSH.... what is tcm?

Heres hoping 2010 is our year girls - good luck!


----------



## Mrs R

Glitterqueen,

This is a very obvious question, but have you asked your GP if they're willing to prescribe your medication on the NHS? 

We bought our first lot in Care as we were starting right then and there, but we ran out when they upped my dosage a few days in, so we were very cheeky and asked our doctor at home.

She was more than willing to prescribe everything! She's saved us a fortune. It's worth asking the question x


----------



## Mrs R

Glitterqueen,

This is a very obvious question, but have you asked your GP if they're willing to prescribe your medication on the NHS? 

We bought our first lot in Care as we were starting right then and there, but we ran out when they upped my dosage a few days in, so we were very cheeky and asked our doctor at home.

She was more than willing to prescribe everything! She's saved us a fortune. It's worth asking the question x


----------



## BabyChristie

Glad things looked good on the first scan and hope the drugs go well from Wednesday - its only a couple of days and much better for them to be able to give you their full attention when EC comes around. Good luck and keep us updated! xx


----------



## muncho

patboy said:


> Hello girls can I please join u? I am starting IVF number 1 again. Start 2 DR around the middle of February. My history... been ttc 2 years, FSH 12 wee bit high!... had 2 m/c last year and now starting ivf again.... as i got pregnant naturally last time while i was in the middle of DR. Short lived unfortunately. After my second m/c few months back I wanted tests done. So I got tested for anticardiolipin antibodies. One of these results has come back slightly elevated so as of last week my ivf doc has put me on half a tablet of aspirin a day. Thats all on me so far!
> Great thread muncho!
> Glitterqueen can I ask you how you reduced your FSH.... what is tcm?
> 
> Heres hoping 2010 is our year girls - good luck!

hi Welcome. Fingers crossed this time you have alot more luck.
I aslo reduced my fsh from 11.1 to 9.1 in 2 months. I did this with acupuncture and wheatgrass, i love wheatgrass and am its No1 fan. Farmers give it to chickens to boost egg production!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Mrs R said:


> Glitterqueen,
> 
> This is a very obvious question, but have you asked your GP if they're willing to prescribe your medication on the NHS?
> 
> We bought our first lot in Care as we were starting right then and there, but we ran out when they upped my dosage a few days in, so we were very cheeky and asked our doctor at home.
> 
> She was more than willing to prescribe everything! She's saved us a fortune. It's worth asking the question x

Well thats interesting Mrs R - My GP called yesterday and said the surgery couldn't fund the drugs and that it wasn't a case of it being different in other surgeries that it was the directives for all practices-do you mind p'm me with your practice-if it is too private its ok I just want ammo for my gp-who has been wonderful with everything else but I am really pissed off with NHS as the have been investigating me for 6 years doing nothing then when i need ivf they won't fund it cuz i am too old- I am full of pmt at the min so up for a real fight i am even writing to the trust to complain about my treatment over the last few years and boy am i mad!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

patboy said:


> Hello girls can I please join u? I am starting IVF number 1 again. Start 2 DR around the middle of February. My history... been ttc 2 years, FSH 12 wee bit high!... had 2 m/c last year and now starting ivf again.... as i got pregnant naturally last time while i was in the middle of DR. Short lived unfortunately. After my second m/c few months back I wanted tests done. So I got tested for anticardiolipin antibodies. One of these results has come back slightly elevated so as of last week my ivf doc has put me on half a tablet of aspirin a day. Thats all on me so far!
> Great thread muncho!
> Glitterqueen can I ask you how you reduced your FSH.... what is tcm?
> 
> Heres hoping 2010 is our year girls - good luck!

welcome patboy x
tcm is traditional chinese medicine and i have been taking the herbs, accupuncture and about a thousand supplements- evening primrose oil, pregacare, wheatgrass. I am having ivf in march so i just wanted to keep my fsh as low as possible. x where are you having your ivf?


----------



## gumb69

hiya,
we have our IVf appointment 26th march, had to push it back cos currently waiting to miscarry i'm 9 weeks at the minute.
we are going to a different clinic to do the the IVF. was currently seeing another fertility clinic but they dont' do IVF.
new clinic want new bloods doing, the usual cd 3 and cd21 for a whole range of tests, just wondering i suppose i should stop taking my fertility meds for these bloods otherwise they will be artificially good. what you think?


----------



## brooklyn1

I've been meaning to ask you wheatgrass ladies- do you get a shot of it at a store or do you make it yourself? Just thought I'd start if possible, but don't think I'm ready to take on the juicing process.


----------



## muncho

brooklyn1 said:


> I've been meaning to ask you wheatgrass ladies- do you get a shot of it at a store or do you make it yourself? Just thought I'd start if possible, but don't think I'm ready to take on the juicing process.



Brooklyn i cant believe you are takign wheat grass im SO SO Excited...
i have been taking the powder but today i got my fresh wheatgrass delivered with my new juicer, so i will be using it tonight . im so exited..I dont know how difficult it is, will let you know later..

i dont know what im more excited about...my 1st injection later or fresh whaetgrass


GUM: what fert meds are you on, i think it may affect your results, I had to start the pill this month on the day i had cd3 bloods ( after the test) so it would give a tru reading xx


----------



## gumb69

i'm on femara cd 3, ammoxycillin cd 12-16. pregynl injections 3,5,7,9 dpo. oh and LDN every night. 
maybe i should ring the clinic and ask?


----------



## muncho

Yes i think thats a good idea. i wouldnt want to advise you incase its wrong..
good luck..


----------



## muncho

Yes i think thats a good idea. i wouldnt want to advise you incase its wrong..
good luck..


----------



## muncho

Ladies i had my first injection of buserlin today. It was an interesting experience. 
We faffed around for ages because i didnt know whcuh colour needle i needed to inject. Anyway i went for the yellow one in the end.
when i first put the needle in it hurt a bit and then i injected too quickly and MAN it hurt so i had to slow it down


YAAAAAHHH i have started and im so excited...
LOTS OF PMA now :)


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Ladies i had my first injection of buserlin today. It was an interesting experience.
> We faffed around for ages because i didnt know whcuh colour needle i needed to inject. Anyway i went for the yellow one in the end.
> when i first put the needle in it hurt a bit and then i injected too quickly and MAN it hurt so i had to slow it down
> 
> 
> YAAAAAHHH i have started and im so excited...
> LOTS OF PMA now :)

Not good that it hurt you pet but good advice for us gals right behind you! lol!!! How have the other jabs since been? 
I've already had six days of my tablets, only two more to go. It's went so quickly! Wahoo... scan on Thurs. Am so excited but not looking forward to the injections!!! Just heard a friend of a friend, here in Northern Ireland had egg collection on Mon, they got 17 eggs. Two embies grade b put back yesterday. So a good start. Nice to hear a success story every now and again

PMA all the way indeed!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## muncho

Jo jo good luck for you scan today...good news about your friend. I will not get that many but as long as they are good quality i dont mind.

Last night inejction was better but i have having major sleeping issues since DR, i am so tired now . I dont know if this is one of the side affects but its annoying me now..


----------



## patboy

Thanks glitterqueen. I'm at the Royal, starting my weekly accupuncture sessions again next week and have been on pregnacare plus for a few months now. Where can i buy wheatgrass in Belfast ? & is it easier to take tablet form or liquid im a bit of a woose! Where is your treatment?

Muncho hope you are getting on better with the auld jags... Good luck! Hope u get plenty of Zzzzz over the weekend.

Hi JoJo hope the scan went well.

Hello to everyone else!:wave:


----------



## brooklyn1

muncho, glad the second injection went ok. I find that it hurts some nights, and other nights I don't feel a thing- maybe the angle or the spot I'm injecting, I don't know. I've also had sleep issues while down regulating. I wake up a lot at night and feel tired in the morning. Hopefully this will get better once the dose is reduced when we're on stims.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Patboy
i go my wheatgrass from holland and barrett its dried and its yuck - bit gritty- so hoping for some fresh stuff somewhere cuz I really can't stomach it. I am self funding at Care Sheffield-can't go NHS missed the age by 6 months and the royal private waiting list is 1 year!! My friend was at the royal and had icsi and my wonderful godson at second attempt so good luck x


----------



## glitterqueen

Muncho
Just to let you know I am thinking about you xxx good luck not long now xx


----------



## glitterqueen

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i had my first injection of buserlin today. It was an interesting experience.
> We faffed around for ages because i didnt know whcuh colour needle i needed to inject. Anyway i went for the yellow one in the end.
> when i first put the needle in it hurt a bit and then i injected too quickly and MAN it hurt so i had to slow it down
> 
> 
> YAAAAAHHH i have started and im so excited...
> LOTS OF PMA now :)
> 
> Not good that it hurt you pet but good advice for us gals right behind you! lol!!! How have the other jabs since been?
> I've already had six days of my tablets, only two more to go. It's went so quickly! Wahoo... scan on Thurs. Am so excited but not looking forward to the injections!!! Just heard a friend of a friend, here in Northern Ireland had egg collection on Mon, they got 17 eggs. Two embies grade b put back yesterday. So a good start. Nice to hear a success story every now and again
> 
> PMA all the way indeed!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Good luck JO JO xx


----------



## Lisaxxxx

Hi Muncho,

Thankyou for the Abbreviations link. Sorry not replied before now but computer been down but back on line now woohoo. 
Of course i dont mind you asking why we are on IVF. Well here goes...
Me and my DH have been trying for 6 years now, we have had all the tests and they just put it down to unexplained. I have a daughter from a previous relationship ( she will be 17 in april ). I was on clomid for 6 months, then we had a one go at IUI, when that didnt work we decided to save up for IVF. I went to a new clinic for this and when they did a AMH test they said it was on the low side (4.3?) and suggested the short protocol because of this. So here we are many months of saving later, i started Bursilin and Fostimon injections on 13th Jan, my oestrogen levels where quite high on Mon 18th so i have been reducing my dose all week. Went for my blood test and scan this morning, said there was 10 good sized follicles but i had an agonizing 2 hour wait for blood results because they said if my oestrogen levels hadnt come down i would have to cancel as too risky. But got the call at 12.00 to say we can go ahead with egg retrieval on Monday so i am so relieved and so excited and nervous. Fingers crossed we have some nice eggs in those follicles.
I have also had trouble sleeping, not sure if its the drugs or just worrying. Hope you feel better soon. How long have you got left until egg retrieval?

FX'd for everyone xx


----------



## muncho

Hi lisa
 
great news about your eggs,my amh is 4.4 so that gives me some hope. do you know what your fsh was this month.
Its such a stressful journey isnt it, all the not knowing :(

Lots and lots of luck for monday, keep us updated, I think you could be our 1st bfp!
i start stimm on 27th


----------



## Lisaxxxx

Hi Muncho

FSH ? Sorry would the nurse tell me that because i dont remember them saying anything about my FSH. God i sound so stupid dont i but i dont have a clue ?

BFP....god i hope so. I am trying to be positive but i also dont want to get my hopes up to much if you know what i mean. You are right it certainly is a stressful journey!

Yes i will keep you upto date and i will keep checking on your progress!

Wishing you lots of luck.

From Clueless (lol)


----------



## ihavefaith

Hi Ladies! I go for my Saline ultrasound on the 17 of feb 2010. I heard different things and was wondering,...has anyone had this done before starting the drugs? Or after the drugs? or both?
thanks!


----------



## muncho

ihavefaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I go for my Saline ultrasound on the 17 of feb 2010. I heard different things and was wondering,...has anyone had this done before starting the drugs? Or after the drugs? or both?
> thanks!



I had scan before i started to down reg to ensure my lining was less than 5mm - which it was . I dont know if thats the same as yours!


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Jo jo good luck for you scan today...good news about your friend. I will not get that many but as long as they are good quality i dont mind.
> 
> Last night inejction was better but i have having major sleeping issues since DR, i am so tired now . I dont know if this is one of the side affects but its annoying me now.
> 
> Sorry to hear bout your lack of sleep! I know that's one thing I don't do too well without!!! Try plenty of lavendar baths and maybe some on or near your pillow, it's supposed to be good for inducing relaxation and sleep :sleep:. My scan is this Thurs and cant wait. Finished tabs yeasterday so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! LOL!! Wish it would hurry up and get here!!! Only two more weeks of work for me then it all begins!!!
> 
> Also, welcome along to the other lovely ladies that have joined this thread. Lots of baby dust to you all:dust:
> 
> Patboy, you may have seen my post about the friend who went to the Royal, 17 eggs collected and two transferred. She loved the Royal, said everyone was fantastic and it was first class care xxx
> 
> Good luck for what this week brings everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## muncho

Arghhh just wrote a massive post and lost it !!!!!!
glad you are all ok and still enjoying your tcm..

im starting acu twice a week from wed as ill be stimming, so hopefully it will work wonders..

happy bd to you all xx


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Jo jo good luck for you scan today...good news about your friend. I will not get that many but as long as they are good quality i dont mind.
> 
> Last night inejction was better but i have having major sleeping issues since DR, i am so tired now . I dont know if this is one of the side affects but its annoying me now.
> 
> Sorry to hear bout your lack of sleep! I know that's one thing I don't do too well without!!! Try plenty of lavendar baths and maybe some on or near your pillow, it's supposed to be good for inducing relaxation and sleep :sleep:. My scan is this Thurs and cant wait. Finished tabs yeasterday so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! LOL!! Wish it would hurry up and get here!!! Only two more weeks of work for me then it all begins!!!
> 
> Also, welcome along to the other lovely ladies that have joined this thread. Lots of baby dust to you all:dust:
> 
> Patboy, you may have seen my post about the friend who went to the Royal, 17 eggs collected and two transferred. She loved the Royal, said everyone was fantastic and it was first class care xxx
> 
> Good luck for what this week brings everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> good luck for your scan xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs R

> Finished tabs yeasterday so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! LOL!! Wish it would hurry up and get here!!! Only two more weeks of work for me then it all begins!!!

Having a brain fart here, but are you taking Provera to bring on AF?

I finished my tabs 8 days ago and I'm still awaiting AF. I am VERY fed up!! :wacko:


----------



## patboy

Jojo good luck this thursday with the scan! I did read your post about your friend at the royal. Can I ask you how old she was and was it her 1st attempt at ivf? Where are you having your treatment?

Muncho hope all is going well with u and the injections.
Mrs R - hope AF arrives soon!!
Glitterqueen - thanks for al the info!

Still waiting on AF myself should be this week and then i can start 2 DR on day 21.

RE: Wheatgrass what is the best way to take it.....tablet form or is there drops?
Thanks and hello to everyone else!


----------



## Trying4ever

OMG I am not only fed up but totally peeved that my AF hasn't arrived 8 days after my last tablet of provera :( What is wrong with me? But I have also been DR for 4 weeks now. Cos on my scan 2 weeks after starting DR my lining was thick the FN suggested I take provera and so have another bleed but it just aint coming...can the lining just disappear by itself?

Mrs R what do you mean when you say that in your first IVF it was abandoned as you did not respond well? Is that the same as my situation? As my lining grew even though I was on Buserelin. I started on cd2 and am theoretically on cd28 so should get AF around now anyway.....

Would I then start stimm straight away? Is that the protocol in 'poor responders'?



Mrs R said:


> Finished tabs yeasterday so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! LOL!! Wish it would hurry up and get here!!! Only two more weeks of work for me then it all begins!!!
> 
> Having a brain fart here, but are you taking Provera to bring on AF?
> 
> I finished my tabs 8 days ago and I'm still awaiting AF. I am VERY fed up!! :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## jojoD

Having a brain fart here, but are you taking Provera to bring on AF?

I finished my tabs 8 days ago and I'm still awaiting AF. I am VERY fed up!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Hi Mrs R, I was taking Northisterone 5mg, twice a day for 8 days. Nurse told me I'd take my period within bout two days of finishing them. It's nearly three days but tonight I have slight spotting. Wish it would arrive properly since I have scan on Thurs. Waiting is one big pain in the ass!!!!! LOL!!

Hope you don't have to wait much longer either :hugs:


----------



## jojoD

Hi Patboy,

My friend is 30. It was their second attempt. The first time she got as far as egg collection. So much better result this time!!

We are going to Origin Fertility Care in Belfast for our treatment. Who have you seen so far in the Royal? During out initial tests we were referred to Dr. Traub. I know he also practices in the Royal. 

:hugs:

JoJo


----------



## lynseyology

Hi everyone:cry:

Hope you don't mind me posting here, I am on day 6 of stims and had a scan monday which showed everything was going fine but I was still bleeding. That has just stopped but at this mornings scan I was told I hadn't responded to the stims and my womb lining was thinner and follicles smaller. I had to see a doctor who has upped my dose and wants another scan on saturday but if I haven't responded it will be abandoned. Anyone had this? I need help!


----------



## muncho

hiya
try not to worry ( easy to say) quite often doses are increased. To give you some hope, i donated eggs to my sis 3 years ago. 6 days into stimms there was NOTHING, i was devasted, they increased the dose. I got a few eggs - about 4 but they werent great size. She got preg. Its such a horrible waiting game.

Are you doing all thr right stuff with diet , water etc?
try to keep positive xx


----------



## lynseyology

muncho said:


> hiya
> try not to worry ( easy to say) quite often doses are increased. To give you some hope, i donated eggs to my sis 3 years ago. 6 days into stimms there was NOTHING, i was devasted, they increased the dose. I got a few eggs - about 4 but they werent great size. She got preg. Its such a horrible waiting game.
> 
> Are you doing all thr right stuff with diet , water etc?
> try to keep positive xx

Thank you, we have 9 follicles but they are not doing anything! I drink loads of water, we turned our diet to organic although this is hit and miss. We take zita west tablets and we both have accupuncture so we are trying our best! Such a worry though, now I know what people mean when they say IVF is a rollercoaster.

You gave eggs to your sister? Wow that is fantastic but it must be hard for you?


----------



## muncho

OMG me and you are exactly the same , i too have 9 follicles and zita west tabs etc etc

Oh god thats got me worried now.Im starting stimms tonight.. YOu are doing all the right things. lets hope the next scan brings more positive news, when is it?

yes i donated 3 times and she got pg twice, so docs say that a good sign but that was 6 years old.. erm i dont have any regrets as i did the right thing at that time, im sad that i ahve to do it but at least im more prepared than other people for their 1st cycle.

keep me informed with your progress, im really interested.. Just one final thing PROTEIN is good for egg growth, do you eat enough? about 50-60g a day. if you eat meat then you prob will get that. Im starting today with my 50 grams, im veggie, so its hard for me.

BTW were you ovulating before you found out you had to have IVF?


----------



## lynseyology

muncho said:


> OMG me and you are exactly the same , i too have 9 follicles and zita west tabs etc etc
> 
> Oh god thats got me worried now.Im starting stimms tonight.. YOu are doing all the right things. lets hope the next scan brings more positive news, when is it?
> 
> yes i donated 3 times and she got pg twice, so docs say that a good sign but that was 6 years old.. erm i dont have any regrets as i did the right thing at that time, im sad that i ahve to do it but at least im more prepared than other people for their 1st cycle.
> 
> keep me informed with your progress, im really interested.. Just one final thing PROTEIN is good for egg growth, do you eat enough? about 50-60g a day. if you eat meat then you prob will get that. Im starting today with my 50 grams, im veggie, so its hard for me.
> 
> BTW were you ovulating before you found out you had to have IVF?

Hiya, Sorry to get you worried! This was the last thing I was expecting as they told me I was at risk of over stimulating. I was ovulating and all my results came back ok but my husband has poor sperm motility and when we first found out his count was very low but accupuncture, change in diet and other bits and bobs have helped bring the count up to normal but not the motility. We have been told all along that because things seem fine with me IVF should be straight forward! I do eat a lot of meat, eggs and fish so hopefully I am getting enough protein but thanks for the advice.

We have our next scan on saturday. I have been doing my stims at 10pm but I have done the injection just now as I think it's good to have it in my body for longer (if that makes sense?) and my husband did the injection in my stomach in the hope it will get to where it needs to go quicker! All probably a bit obsessive but I will try anything to try and make it work!

So glad things worked out for your sister, it was an amazing thing for you to do.


----------



## patboy

jojoD said:


> Hi Patboy,
> 
> My friend is 30. It was their second attempt. The first time she got as far as egg collection. So much better result this time!!
> 
> We are going to Origin Fertility Care in Belfast for our treatment. Who have you seen so far in the Royal? During out initial tests we were referred to Dr. Traub. I know he also practices in the Royal.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> JoJo

JoJo
Thanks for that. Im with Dr McFaul at the Royal. I was in middle of DR last Oct but found out i was pregnant 2 weeks in - whats the chances! - but as you can see short lived.
Good luck with your treatment.
xo


----------



## Mrs R

Trying4ever said:


> OMG I am not only fed up but totally peeved that my AF hasn't arrived 8 days after my last tablet of provera :( What is wrong with me?
> 
> Mrs R what do you mean when you say that in your first IVF it was abandoned as you did not respond well? Is that the same as my situation? As my lining grew even though I was on Buserelin. I started on cd2 and am theoretically on cd28 so should get AF around now anyway.....
> 
> Would I then start stimm straight away? Is that the protocol in 'poor responders'?

Trying4ever, any news on AF? I am so frustrated, I want to cry as I finished my Provera 10 days ago and there's nothing happening.


In my first attempt at IVF, I didn't respond well to stims and my dosage was upped quite a few times to try to get them moving. Unfortunately a few days before EC I only had one dominant follicle so the cycle was cancelled.
I was on the short protocol so I didn't need to DR so don't know if it's the same thing or not lol


----------



## muncho

Mrs R. cant believe Af still hasnt arrived, how frustating for you! did you get many replies on your thread, have you rang the clinic?


Just took my 1st stimm and it was a bit fiddly but was ok. im mixing 1.5 bottles of solvent with 4 vials of menopur. the solvent bottle cracked in my hand as i tried ot snap the top off..great start!
It was really slow to inject as well, i guess there a high concentration of fluid. Anyway i think i did it right, now the eggs just need to grow! Its still stinging a bit as well at the moment.


----------



## Trying4ever

MrsR AF came today on the 10th day after stopping provera!!! God I was happy to see it! Doing an AF dance for you to help it along while i'm cramped in pain but I'm happy if that means it pushes things along! I hope my lining is thin enough by next week to start stimms. What stage are you at?


----------



## Mrs R

Your AF dance worked Trying4ever lol. AF finally appeared today after 12 days! I was very close to going mad, thought it was never gonna happen.

I'm on a short protocol which means I start stimming right away, so tomorrow is the start of injections for me. EC should be in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed as I didn't even make it that far last time.

I'm sooooooo excited to get started again.

How's everybody else getting on??


----------



## lynseyology

Mrs R said:


> Your AF dance worked Trying4ever lol. AF finally appeared today after 12 days! I was very close to going mad, thought it was never gonna happen.
> 
> I'm on a short protocol which means I start stimming right away, so tomorrow is the start of injections for me. EC should be in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed as I didn't even make it that far last time.
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited to get started again.
> 
> How's everybody else getting on??

Hi, I'm going through poor response to stims - do you mind sharing your story with me? Did they up your dose but still had low response? I'm so anxious as I go for my scan tomorrow and if I haven't responded it will be abandoned!


----------



## lynseyology

Sorry, just realised you did tell me your experience! My brain is a bit wasted at the moment!:blush:


----------



## muncho

hey ladies. 
day 3 of stimms tonight. Its going ok. started to feel a bit of tingling today so hopefully that means that all is working well. 
Im finding it hard work eating so much protein, my stomach looks big, i dont know if its bloated or im getting fat :)


----------



## jojoD

Wahoo!! Mrs. R I'm mega pleased for you that AF arrived!!!! 

I took mine on Tues nite (26th Jan). Had my scan yesterday and started my injections today. Had one at 6:30a.m. and the second at 6:30p.m. I'm on 3 vials menopur, which makes 225iu with two solvent. 

Fiddly is the word Muncho!!! Don't think the shaking hands this morning helped much though!! LOL!! Did first into my leg but second into my tummy. Much preferred the tummy!!

Tomorrow I have my a birthday party to go to, son of a friend. Will need to make an excuse to go home for my injection and as to why I'm not drinking. No doubt they'll all think I'm pregnant. Oh the joys!!!! NOT!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

jojo I know what you mean about having to make excuses about not drinking...I'm being a hermit this week. Don't want to deal with not drinking and having people suspect i'm preggers when I'm dealing with all of this madness.

Muncho, yeah, definitely hard getting in all of this protein. It's so filling!

Last night I switched to injecting in my tummy and I think I like it better. I didn't think I would, but it seemed to sting less and the spot wasn't irritated after.


----------



## Mrs R

jojoD said:


> Wahoo!! Mrs. R I'm mega pleased for you that AF arrived!!!!
> 
> I took mine on Tues nite (26th Jan). Had my scan yesterday and started my injections today. Had one at 6:30a.m. and the second at 6:30p.m. I'm on 3 vials menopur, which makes 225iu with two solvent.

I'm on the same dose as you jojo. But I only take it once a day. Last cycle i took it after work, but decided on mornings this time, just to mix it up (no pun intended!)


----------



## gumb69

best of luck ladies, the whole not drinking thing drives me bananas
i dont' drink at the best of times and its always ooh and i would if she is pregnant
tell them to butt out, or be brutally honest and saying i'm doing IVF they will never ask another woman that question again x


----------



## lynseyology

Hi all, well we went to the hospital for a scan and blood test to see if I had responded to the upping of the stim drugs but unfortunately things had not progressed as they should, although things had got bigger and the womb lining was thicker we were told it had not come on enough and therefore the treatment has ended. The Doctor informed me that i need to wait for another period and then start the short protocol but this was not confirmed and I have to book a review appointment. I am very disappointed but trying to look at this as a 'false start' and they just got the dose wrong.:cry:


----------



## muncho

lynseyology said:


> Hi all, well we went to the hospital for a scan and blood test to see if I had responded to the upping of the stim drugs but unfortunately things had not progressed as they should, although things had got bigger and the womb lining was thicker we were told it had not come on enough and therefore the treatment has ended. The Doctor informed me that i need to wait for another period and then start the short protocol but this was not confirmed and I have to book a review appointment. I am very disappointed but trying to look at this as a 'false start' and they just got the dose wrong.:cry:

oh gosh how frustrating! its bead enough waiting as it is. I guess you wnat to be at your best at the beginning to get the best results for a bfp.
Roll on 4 weeks and the you can get started again x


----------



## lilacmay

Hi
I'm 34 my IVf clinic is Hammersmith
scan on 11th Feb
completely new to the chat thing:winkwink:


----------



## muncho

lilacmay said:


> Hi
> I'm 34 my IVf clinic is Hammersmith
> scan on 11th Feb
> completely new to the chat thing:winkwink:


Hi and welcome. Have you started any meds yet or will it be after your scan?
why are you having IVF. If you go to the 1st page of this thread you may find some useful info.
good luck xx


----------



## Mrs R

lynseyology said:


> Hi all, well we went to the hospital for a scan and blood test to see if I had responded to the upping of the stim drugs but unfortunately things had not progressed as they should, although things had got bigger and the womb lining was thicker we were told it had not come on enough and therefore the treatment has ended. The Doctor informed me that i need to wait for another period and then start the short protocol but this was not confirmed and I have to book a review appointment. I am very disappointed but trying to look at this as a 'false start' and they just got the dose wrong.:cry:

Oh you poor thing. It's so frustrating when they get the dose wrong, but just look at it as trial and error. They'll get it right next time :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

lynseyolgy, yes, it is incredibly frustrating, but they do know now that you need the short protocol, so that's good. My friend told me that they used to do a trial run for everyone with IVF- a cycle where they would stimulate but not do EC and ET...for this exact reason. So now they know how your body works and what it needs. You'll be there soon!


----------



## jojoD

Hi Lynseyology, sorry to hear that your cycle ended. Can't imagine how you must feel. X

Hi Lilacmay, welcome along!! This is a great wee thread to be part of! X

Ladies, this is my third day of injections. I've had five injections of 225iu menopur so far. Scan is tomorrow morning. Am just a little anxious as I have a pain in my left side, where I imagine my ovary is. It's not unbearable or anything but it's quite sharp at times. Only have a slight niggly feeling on right side. My amh is 15.8 and am late 20s. Anyone else feeling lots of movement in the ovary area????

:wacko:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Hi Lynseyology, sorry to hear that your cycle ended. Can't imagine how you must feel. X
> 
> Hi Lilacmay, welcome along!! This is a great wee thread to be part of! X
> 
> Ladies, this is my third day of injections. I've had five injections of 225iu menopur so far. Scan is tomorrow morning. Am just a little anxious as I have a pain in my left side, where I imagine my ovary is. It's not unbearable or anything but it's quite sharp at times. Only have a slight niggly feeling on right side. My amh is 15.8 and am late 20s. Anyone else feeling lots of movement in the ovary area????
> 
> :wacko:

Hi JoJo

Tonight is day 5 for my menpour and im worried that im not feelign anything. ocassionally i feel a twinge on my left but used to get that before so i dont think its the meds.
I think maybe for you its a good sign that you are feeling something.
Your AMH is good so hopefully you should get a good number of eggs,
Mine is 4.4 and mt follicle count is 9 - which is ok not great thou.
I have my scan on Tues, so ill be interested to see how you get on tomorrow
Are you also taking buserlin or somehting like that.? I am
taking buserelin as well.


----------



## jojoD

I'm just taking the 225 of menopur on its own. Had two injections on Fri, two on Sat then down to one today. Although I think I'm starting cetrotide possibly tomorrow or soon anyway. I sometimes have a mild feeling around ovualtion time normally but this is def stronger. If I wasn't going in the morn I'd be quite worried...


----------



## lynseyology

Hi All, Not feeling so good today, it takes time for things to sink in with me and I am feeling quite negative today but I am sure it will pass soon enough. I just wanted to let people know that my husband is writing a journal which is in this part of the forum and you can see that the thread has been started by me but it is my husband giving his own views on the journey. I think it is important for other men to read through as often they can be forgotten in this journey and I know my husband goes through every up and down with me! It may be helpful for your DH.

Thanks for all your support


----------



## jojoD

lynseyology said:


> Hi All, Not feeling so good today, it takes time for things to sink in with me and I am feeling quite negative today but I am sure it will pass soon enough. I just wanted to let people know that my husband is writing a journal which is in this part of the forum and you can see that the thread has been started by me but it is my husband giving his own views on the journey. I think it is important for other men to read through as often they can be forgotten in this journey and I know my husband goes through every up and down with me! It may be helpful for your DH.
> 
> Thanks for all your support

Sorry to hear you're not good today. It's just one massive and horrible emotional roller coaster. Hard to be positive all the time, especially after your disappointment. Have to say Mr. Negativity has got a bit of a grip on me today too!! 

I think it's lovely that you and your husband are completing your journal together. After all you're on the journey together so why not do the same with the journal. I'll def get my husband to read it. Keep your chin up pet X

Lots of hugs your way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## muncho

lynseyology , i agree with Jojo. 
Try to keep positive (annoying when people keep saying that)


----------



## gumb69

hi ladies, not started the IVF but i'm stalking it cos i'm joining you all soon
hope you are all doing ok and really do wish you all the best xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
had my last scan before EC today...EC will be on Wednesday morning! I can't believe it's already here. I'm nervous, but excited to get it done with. 

jojo, how did the scan go?

muncho, good luck for yours tomorrow.

lynseyology, I read your husband's journal- really nice that he's so involved and writing about his experiences.


----------



## muncho

hey Brook, Thats great. HOW EXCITING, hopefully they will recover more than 10. Fingers crossed..
Its all happening this week isnt it?


----------



## Mrs R

It is all happening this week for us, isn't it.

I have my scan on Friday and I'm very nervous. But excited at the same time.

Jojo are u actually taking 450iu of Menopur per day then, over 2 separate injections? I'm only taking that dose once a day, but i have PCOS and they're afraid of overstimulating me. It's scary though as last time I had too little and didn't respond enough, I'm terrified of that happening again


----------



## muncho

MRS R , good luck for friday, how many days have you been stimming?

Brook, still got my fingers crossed for you ..


Had my scan today and it wasnt good news. they saw 1 follicle 12mm on the left and 2 small one son the right. I couldnt stop crying. All the way home i kept thinking , i have done everything , i really wasnt expecting that news.

My lining was good , took a blood test and will get a call later to see if they need to increase meds. another scan on Friday and then make a decision as to what we should do. i am so gutted :(


----------



## gumb69

muncho i don't really know what it means, but i'm assuming you didn't get the news you needed.hopefully they can up your meds and you will get a huge follie xxx i think that's what you want is it xx


----------



## muncho

hi Gum. yes it basically means i havent reposnded to the drugs so im hoing they will increase the dose . Will find out later


----------



## lynseyology

Hi All, I took the day off work today as i am feeling very low today. As the days go on i get worse and my logical brain tells me that IVF was stopped because they didn't get the drugs right and we need to start again but my emotional side tells me "it didn't work, it's never going to work, your body is crap" and I really struggled this morning and was very tearful. I now feel guilty for not going into work. I cannot win! Any tips to get me positive again?


----------



## muncho

HEY L

its realy hard to be positve , your situation sucks and so does mine. If you would have started you may not have responeded and end up like me.
Your body really needs to be in the best place it can otherwise you will never really know how you respond.
Allow yourself to be upset and feel shit (im at home now) because when you ned your PMA it will come. Its such an emotional journey and you have to take eah day as it comes

i feel like someone has just told me im about to die! Im taking time out to let myslef be upset and hope tomorrow i will feel better.
That probably hasnt helped you so i hope someone can offer something more useful..


----------



## lynseyology

muncho said:


> HEY L
> 
> its realy hard to be positve , your situation sucks and so does mine. If you would have started you may not have responeded and end up like me.
> Your body really needs to be in the best place it can otherwise you will never really know how you respond.
> Allow yourself to be upset and feel shit (im at home now) because when you ned your PMA it will come. Its such an emotional journey and you have to take eah day as it comes
> 
> i feel like someone has just told me im about to die! Im taking time out to let myslef be upset and hope tomorrow i will feel better.
> That probably hasnt helped you so i hope someone can offer something more useful..

I'm sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you feel if that helps you! It is hard when things do not go to plan. I think the hardest thing for me is that I was predicted to be having EC around this time and now I am at least 6 weeks away from that. I feel so self indulgent to be at home. I am a social worker and I feel I am letting down so many people if i don't go in. I am currently working with a pregnant teen and it is sooo hard for me currently. I am professional but this morning I was so tearful I was concerned I would cry. Is your work supportive?


----------



## muncho

lynseyology said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> HEY L
> 
> its realy hard to be positve , your situation sucks and so does mine. If you would have started you may not have responeded and end up like me.
> Your body really needs to be in the best place it can otherwise you will never really know how you respond.
> Allow yourself to be upset and feel shit (im at home now) because when you ned your PMA it will come. Its such an emotional journey and you have to take eah day as it comes
> 
> i feel like someone has just told me im about to die! Im taking time out to let myslef be upset and hope tomorrow i will feel better.
> That probably hasnt helped you so i hope someone can offer something more useful..
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you feel if that helps you! It is hard when things do not go to plan. I think the hardest thing for me is that I was predicted to be having EC around this time and now I am at least 6 weeks away from that. I feel so self indulgent to be at home. I am a social worker and I feel I am letting down so many people if i don't go in. I am currently working with a pregnant teen and it is sooo hard for me currently. I am professional but this morning I was so tearful I was concerned I would cry. Is your work supportive?Click to expand...

gosh thats really tough, i see what you mean. 
No my job isnt supportive . But i work for a pharmaceutical company as a medicla sales rep. i have to see consultanst and nurses and be all suck upo to people to just so they will see me. i cant be bothered with that today,
Your situation is tough!
Its hard to know what to say to make people feel more positive.
You are a professional but you are also a human being wiht emotions. If your brain was a robot it would be easier x


----------



## lynseyology

muncho said:


> lynseyology said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> HEY L
> 
> its realy hard to be positve , your situation sucks and so does mine. If you would have started you may not have responeded and end up like me.
> Your body really needs to be in the best place it can otherwise you will never really know how you respond.
> Allow yourself to be upset and feel shit (im at home now) because when you ned your PMA it will come. Its such an emotional journey and you have to take eah day as it comes
> 
> i feel like someone has just told me im about to die! Im taking time out to let myslef be upset and hope tomorrow i will feel better.
> That probably hasnt helped you so i hope someone can offer something more useful..
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you feel if that helps you! It is hard when things do not go to plan. I think the hardest thing for me is that I was predicted to be having EC around this time and now I am at least 6 weeks away from that. I feel so self indulgent to be at home. I am a social worker and I feel I am letting down so many people if i don't go in. I am currently working with a pregnant teen and it is sooo hard for me currently. I am professional but this morning I was so tearful I was concerned I would cry. Is your work supportive?Click to expand...
> 
> gosh thats really tough, i see what you mean.
> No my job isnt supportive . But i work for a pharmaceutical company as a medicla sales rep. i have to see consultanst and nurses and be all suck upo to people to just so they will see me. i cant be bothered with that today,
> Your situation is tough!
> Its hard to know what to say to make people feel more positive.
> You are a professional but you are also a human being wiht emotions. If your brain was a robot it would be easier xClick to expand...

It makes you want to hibernate for a few weeks until it's all over doesn't it? I have always said if we are successful with IVF I will never complain about pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## muncho

lol. me too!


----------



## Mrs R

Muncho,

I&#8217;m gutted for you. But remember you&#8217;re not out yet. My clinic will run with 3 follicles so you still have a chance if they have a growth spurt between now and your next scan. But I also understand your disappointment and uncertainty as I went through the same thing in November and no amount of positive ditties will make you feel better.

Lynseyology,

I know you&#8217;re feeling crap so don&#8217;t feel guilty at all about taking time off work! I&#8217;m also a social worker and I know that people&#8217;s worlds fall apart when you take a day off (or so they think!) But all the problems will still be there for you to sort out no matter if u take a week or a day off. I felt so bad after my cycle was cancelled that I took 2 days off and just cried. But I felt so much better for just being able to concentrate on me and for my only worry to be about how I would get off the sofa to get to the shop for my next tonne of chocolate!

Just remember that your doctors have learned a lot about how your body responds to meds, so even though it hasn&#8217;t worked this time, it will be helpful for the next try.

I&#8217;m currently on 3 times more stims than I was on last cycle and having a scan on Friday to see if that&#8217;s helped. It will be day 7 of stims for me. I&#8217;m still crapping myself that it might go wrong but fingers crossed they&#8217;ve got it right this time.

Thinking of you girls x


----------



## muncho

Mrs R said:


> Muncho,
> 
> Im gutted for you. But remember youre not out yet. My clinic will run with 3 follicles so you still have a chance if they have a growth spurt between now and your next scan. But I also understand your disappointment and uncertainty as I went through the same thing in November and no amount of positive ditties will make you feel better.
> 
> Lynseyology,
> 
> I know youre feeling crap so dont feel guilty at all about taking time off work! Im also a social worker and I know that peoples worlds fall apart when you take a day off (or so they think!) But all the problems will still be there for you to sort out no matter if u take a week or a day off. I felt so bad after my cycle was cancelled that I took 2 days off and just cried. But I felt so much better for just being able to concentrate on me and for my only worry to be about how I would get off the sofa to get to the shop for my next tonne of chocolate!
> 
> Just remember that your doctors have learned a lot about how your body responds to meds, so even though it hasnt worked this time, it will be helpful for the next try.
> 
> Im currently on 3 times more stims than I was on last cycle and having a scan on Friday to see if thats helped. It will be day 7 of stims for me. Im still crapping myself that it might go wrong but fingers crossed theyve got it right this time.
> 
> Thinking of you girls x


Mrs R thank you for your kind words. i can understand your nerves. hopefully the high dose will be making lots of follies now. Lots and lots of luck. Im sure you will be as nervous as i was this morning
let us know how you get on xx


----------



## kez70

Muncho,

I'm in the same postion as you...Went for 10 day scan - 6 follicles, largest were 3 x 10.5. They gave me 2 more days of drugs and I've got a 15.5, 12, 10.5. They're giving me two more days of drugs as they see progress so wont give up on me yet. I was devastated like you the other day... It's not over yet girlie... Hang in there.


----------



## Oneday

Hi guys,
I've finally made the leap and am joining you on this journey after watching for what seems like ages. Doing the long protocol and will start down regging on 24th Feb. Good luck everyone and hopefully their will be some bfp's for lots of us soon xxxx


----------



## muncho

hi One day, its very exciting for you to be starting soon. 
Looking forward to hearing about your progress !


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies, just back from EC, and I'll be brief because I'm really out of it, but wanted to say that it wasn't so bad- didn't feel a thing- and that they retrieved 10 eggs. Tomorrow we'll find out about the fertilization- I hope most of the eggs are healthy. It's a bit nerve wracking because I'm in the unexplained infertility category, so don't know if some problem or issue will become apparent at this stage. I'm hoping all is ok....


----------



## Blue12

So excited for you Brooklyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies, just back from EC, and I'll be brief because I'm really out of it, but wanted to say that it wasn't so bad- didn't feel a thing- and that they retrieved 10 eggs. Tomorrow we'll find out about the fertilization- I hope most of the eggs are healthy. It's a bit nerve wracking because I'm in the unexplained infertility category, so don't know if some problem or issue will become apparent at this stage. I'm hoping all is ok....

Brooklyn that's great. Will really be thinking about you tomorrow. Hope you have a great fertilization rate!!!!
Muncho I'm keeping everything crossed for you. As Mrs R says your clinic will hopefully keep your cycle going and your little follies may have a growth spurt beore your next scan XX 
Mrs R- I was on 450 of the menopur for the first two days just. Then down to one jab of 225 every day. Think it was a kick start to things!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

The scan on Tues went well but they didn't give me any idea of numbers or size. By tomorrow I'll have had another five days of 225menopur and 4 days of cetrotide. Hopefully tomorrow they'll let me know numbers etc..

Lots of PMA and hugs, support etc to you all it's been a stressful week!!!


----------



## muncho

JoJo great news for you..
Brook, look forward to hearing how many fertilise, oh god you will be expecting that call all day!
Kez , thanks for your message but i only have 1 follicle @(


Listen i read on another forum that some people who were like me starting getting CM around day 10 of stimm and once this happened their follies started to grow.
I have had cm yesterday. Has anyone else had this.
DH is ocming with me tomorrow. I have been reallly bad the last 2 days, eating crap, not drinking water. better get back on track today
x


----------



## Mrs R

Oh it's so hard to be good when you feel like crap. I know that one all too well! I've been drinking more water than I usually do but that's it.

Jojo, our protocols are very similar, menopur and cetrotide. You seem to be a few days ahead of me tho. Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow x


----------



## muncho

good luck tomorrow Mrs R, hopefully we will both have good news xx


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks muncho, I already popped in to wish you luck in your journal but I'll say it again just to make sure your ovaries hear.... GOOD LUCK MUNCHO!!


----------



## jojoD

Hi girls,

Muncho I think your cm could be a great sign!! Mine started about four to five days ago and its increased in the amount everyday since. I would get some cm most months, that was how I always knew ovulation time but have def had way more with the treatment. So hopefully it's a good sign.

Had scan today, this morning I had about eleven mature follies and about five or six others that could be ready by Monday. Hope this sounds correct but he said something along the lines of two 17s, three 15s, and bout four 11s. Can't remember the other numbers. They did bloods and decided to reduce my dose down to 150 menopur for tomorrow. Next scan is Saturday and I'm not to do my injection that morn. They're gonna decide at the scan what I'll need to take that day. Egg collection is Monday. Met with the embryologist who was much more positive about the hub's SA which made him feel happier and less anxious too

:dust:


PS The friend I mentioned that had two embies put back two weeks ago got a BFP yesterday!!!!


----------



## jojoD

Also wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Mrs R and Muncho. Hope you both get good news

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

XXX


----------



## brooklyn1

fingers crossed that tomorrow brings good news for muncho and mrs. R. :hugs:


----------



## jojoD

Brooklyn hope you got good news today xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi jojo, thanks for asking- I did, 9 out of the 10 fertilized! Looks like saturday will be ET.


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> hi jojo, thanks for asking- I did, 9 out of the 10 fertilized! Looks like saturday will be ET.

That is fantastic!!!!!! A great result. Am so pleased for you. Keep us posted.

:dust::dust:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Muncho I think your cm could be a great sign!! Mine started about four to five days ago and its increased in the amount everyday since. I would get some cm most months, that was how I always knew ovulation time but have def had way more with the treatment. So hopefully it's a good sign.
> 
> Had scan today, this morning I had about eleven mature follies and about five or six others that could be ready by Monday. Hope this sounds correct but he said something along the lines of two 17s, three 15s, and bout four 11s. Can't remember the other numbers. They did bloods and decided to reduce my dose down to 150 menopur for tomorrow. Next scan is Saturday and I'm not to do my injection that morn. They're gonna decide at the scan what I'll need to take that day. Egg collection is Monday. Met with the embryologist who was much more positive about the hub's SA which made him feel happier and less anxious too
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> PS The friend I mentioned that had two embies put back two weeks ago got a BFP yesterday!!!!

Jo jo thats great news, looking forward to hearing about EC. Everything seems to be going in the right direction. how exciting for you ..


----------



## peartree

Hello everyone :flower:

Think I'll pop myself in here as well if you don't mind. We're about to undergo ICSI for the first time. I start taking Provera to help me bleed on Sunday, and down regging starts on Tuesday. It's nice to see people here who are more or less on the same timescale.

Brooklyn - been stalking this thread for the past couple of weeks - fab news about the embies - 90% is brilliant!

Muncho - Good luck with the scan today - hope they find more follies in there today that were maybe too shy to show themselves last time :hugs:

Best of luck to everyone here (me included :winkwink: )! :dust:


----------



## muncho

hji ladies

Not great news to report im afraid. 
hormones and lining wa good . the 1 follicle had grown to 19mm, there is another one but its very small and they said it will not grow to be a mature egg. 
Also the 1 follicle i have may not contain an egg!!!!!!!!!!!!

The doc said its up to us what we decide, we cant bd as the ovary that contains the follicle is blocked so either way we are screwed.

We had already thought about this and we have deicded to continue. If we stop now we have 0% chance ,if we carry on we may have a 1% chance.
So all this money is going on a 1% chance that we get pg.

so here we are , DH is very upset today. i think he has felt it more as he has been with me. Normally he gets a call from me with an update, today its different as he has heard everything the nurse and the doc has said
I got the feeling they thought we were brave but bonkers
At least this way we will know one way or another for sure and we will never look back ans say 'what if'



Mrs R how did your scan go??

P.s welcome peartree, sorry you had to join us :(


----------



## Mrs R

I think you're very brave muncho, I hope your bravery pays off. This site has miracle stories everyday about people with one egg or one embryo..... that's all it takes after all. Most people only release one egg every month anyway and they manage to get pg, so why wouldn't you??

My scan actually went really well today. It started off badly as the doctor couldn't find my ovaries with the vaginal probe!! He was so confused as to where they went lol. He told me that since he couldn't see them there must be nothing happening. I almost cried.

He decided to use the scan on my tummy and low and behold, there were both my ovaries sitting right under my skin!! He said their positioning was 'mad' and 'weird' (very medical!) but they had 12 lovely follicles in them! They all measured 12-13 mm which is great for me.

I also had my eostrogen measured and it was 7800 ish. I honestly haven't got a clue what that means, but during my cancelled cycle, it was only 700ish so it's ten times higher than last time!

My doc now wants me to reduce my drugs a little so that I take 2 menopur tomorrow, 3 on Sunday again and so on. Not quite the same as you jojo, but pretty close!

So all in all, a good result but I'm still terrified that it will all go wrong. Have to get scanned again on Monday, so I'll just take each scan at a time and not get ahead of myself


----------



## muncho

Mrs R thast great news, bit of drama at the beginning thou!
there has to be a drama right!! lol..

when is EC expected? good luck for mOnday..

my EC or rather follicle collection is Tues x


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks muncho. The clinic told me they won't schedule EC until my follicles reach at least 18mm so hopefully they can give me an idea of that on Monday.


----------



## jojoD

Muncho I too think you're def doing the right thing. Yes you are brave but not bonkers. I think this whole process has to be a no regrets approach and therefore you have to give whatever you can a go. Let's hope a perfect egg is developing in that follicle. I'm keeping everything I can crossed for you.

Mrs R that's great news. What a difference from your first cycle. Did you come home in bewteen or are you staying until Monday? Our protocols have been very similar indeed!

Peartree welcome along, we are in the middle of our ICSI journey at present. 

Hope the weekend brings good developments for us all. 
Am going to relax as much as I can this weekend, back to Origin in the morn. 
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

Hi jojo,

Although I'm having treatment in Manchester I'm having my monitoring scans in Belfast as it's far too much work to travel for every scan. I phone and fax the results over to Care and they review my notes and tell me what the next step is. It's a weird set-up, but it works for us.


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> Hi jojo,
> 
> Although I'm having treatment in Manchester I'm having my monitoring scans in Belfast as it's far too much work to travel for every scan. I phone and fax the results over to Care and they review my notes and tell me what the next step is. It's a weird set-up, but it works for us.

Oh that's great. Especially at the mo you're not having to travel back and forward each time. Got a letter on Wed that nearly made me sick!! Was from the Royal, congratulating us on getting to the top of their list and offering treatment in March. 

Nearly passed out since we've just payed out a fortune to Origin. Thankfully on a proper read it was the top of the self-funded list and not my NHS offer!!! Think my heart skipped!!!!


----------



## muncho

Can i ask you guys a question. if you were in my sitaution what would you do?
honest answers please. WE have def amde the right decision but im interested in what other people would have done..
thanks


----------



## Mrs R

I was pretty much in your situation with my last attempt muncho. I had one dominant follicle and a few smaller ones. Thankfully I didn't have to make a decision as my clinic wouldn't carry out the procedure with less than 3 follicles. I didn't push it though, so not sure if they would have gone ahead with IVF id we had have insisted on it.

Personally we probably wouldn't have gone ahead with one follicle, due to financial pressures. We were also on our first cycle then and as much as it devastated me, we knew that we would have plenty more opportunity in the future for a better response from subsequent cycles. I am only 25 so I have time on my side. If I had been further down the line I might have considered going ahead with it.

Consider whether you could have another go at IVF in a few months if this cycle is unsuccessful if you spend the money now. Does your age give you time to hang on for another few months? 

Then again you have to consider your sanity lol It's a very personal decision but we decided to give up and try again.

I know big decisions are hateful but you will feel so much better when you've made up your mind.


----------



## muncho

Mrs R you are right about the money side of it. And even thou we dont have lots of it. we can afford it and i think most people would make the decision based on the cost as its not bloody cheap
We are lucky as the clinic lets us decide.
Also i donated eggs for my sis and the last time (4 years ago) i only got 3 eggs! all fertilised and she got bfp. She had the last one frozen and last year they decided to try again. it went to blastocyst - 5 day!!!!!!!! 4 years on and it was still quality, anyway it dies after that but thats not the point. Having said that i now have endo and that can affect egg quality

also im 39, so time isnt on my side, i think you did do the right thing for your situation
its so difficult isnt it.
Thanks for your response and im so lookign forward to hearing how you get on this time.

Oh well hope for the best now :)

P.s i wish i was 25 again :)


----------



## jojoD

Honestly, I'd still go for it. I totally agreed with what you said about how stopping makes you feel like you have no chance and having no 'what if' feeling. 

And I'm 27 and as you ladies have said have time but I'd still go for it. But thats maybe just my personality and how I think about things xxx

Hope that helps in some way xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Oh bum!

Sorry to butt in girls, but I just googled my estrogen level from today and it's way too high. It's at a level that indicates OHSS!! I read about cycles being cancelled when the results are 4000, mine is nearly 8000!! My clinic have reduced my drugs so I hope it doesn't go wrong in that I overstimulate. How crap would that be!!

Why can we never win???


----------



## Mrs R

double post


----------



## muncho

Jo Jo thats what i kinda thought. Dh and myself are determined people. especially me> if i cna run a marthon (having never ran before) and only train for 7 weeks and then get a major injury and still complete in within my target , im sure somehow i can try to be determined to make it work,
dh has said to me 100 times not to get worked up as the chances are low..

THANKS, IT REALY HELPED..


----------



## jojoD

Well it's just after 9:30pm for me, at 9:30 I took my hcg trigger injection. My egg collection is Monday at 9:30am. Today they said I've about ten follicles on either side. 

Out of the 20 they've told me to expect about 60% of them to contain eggs. So hopefully around twelve eggs. Fingers crossed


----------



## maz

Good luck JoJo and Mrs R for your impending ECs. I really hope you both have some success.


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
an update- had ET today. Out of the 9 that fertilized, 3 were on target in terms of cell development, so they transferred those three. Here in the US, 3 is pretty standard for us over 38 year olds...
I feel fine, but I've been anxious today- trying to be positive for my embies. But, I can't help but wonder, why didn't those other 6 develop? But gotta let them go and focus on these three. I'm PUPO!


----------



## muncho

Guess what!! In Jan this year i read that the Lister fertlity clinic were offereing 21 free cycles of IVF. I was umming and ahhing as to whether i should do it. I had 2 days left before the closing date, i thought id give it a go

This cycle is wuth the Lister anyway. Today i recieved a letter to say we fit the critera and we have been chosen....WOW!!!!! amazing.
Its like someone ahs given us a cheue for £7k. This includes EVERYTHING, drugs,, scans, bloods etc.

How Brilliant is that?


Mrs R, sorry i cant help with the E levels, sorry. what happened?
JoJo, good luck for Monday. How exciting, all looking good.
brooklyn , brilliant, put your feet up and let the wait begin xx


----------



## brooklyn1

muncho- just wrote in your journal...that is really amazing. Congrats, it must be a huge relief to know you have that.

Jojo, yay for the trigger shot and your 20 follicles- that's a really great response! Good luck for Monday.
Mrs R, I hope the reduction in your dose helps. I do think that they take the E2 level so that they can adjust meds and hopefully prevent OHSS, but I don't know too much about it.


----------



## muncho

MRS R i just remembered the reason they didnt increase my dose is because my E2 levels were good. SO thats good that they have reduces your dose and the E2 will drop..


----------



## Mrs R

Muncho, that is fantastic news!! Now you can go through your current cycle with the knowledge that if you unsuccessful this time (you won't be though!) that you have a back up plan. Good for you.

Jojo, best wishes for tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes when you're feeling up to it.

I'm going for my CD11 scan tomorrow. I'm still very nervous but im also beginning to feel very bloated, uncomfortable and sick. If I'm having EC I hope it's soon as I feel I' about ready to pop!


----------



## jojoD

Maz- it's so good to hear from you. Thanks for the well wishes. You'll have to PM me your facebook details. Been thinking about you lots :hugs:

Muncho- Your news really put a smile on my face this morning!! I am beyond pleased for you. :happydance:

Mrs R- They had to reduce me down towards the end too, from the 225 to 150 so my levels must have been a bit high when they did the bloods too. They just didn't give me any numbers. Lots of love and good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm keeeping everything crossed. :thumbup:

Brooklyn- Wonderful news, you def now need to be a pupo lady of leisure!!! I just know that BFP is coming soon for you! Try not to think about why the other six didn't develop as well as the others. That would be part and parcel of a natural cycle each month. Think about your beautiful three embies in your tummy and enjoy being on :cloud9:

I can't believe that tomorrow my eggies will get to meet my hubby's spermies!!! Wonder if I'll get any :sleep:tonight. Prob not!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

ooh ladies best of luck xxx


----------



## muncho

Good luck Mrs R and JoJo

x


----------



## patboy

Hi everyone,

Good luck JoJo and Mrs R.
Muncho congrats great news 4 u!
Brooklyn great news.

Well the reason i havent been on in a while is because i was in shock and staying away from the internet! Was waiting on Jan. AF to start my ivf cycle and took a test when it was very late and it was postivie! Very very nervous, keep thinking i am going to m/c again. Trying to be positive as hard as that may be. Have my 1st scan on friday praying all is OK. Will keep you updated.
xo


----------



## gumb69

oh patboy that is great news, good luck all will be fine x


----------



## muncho

Patboy thats great, that makes 2 of you n this tread now. Congrats..


Last last took the trigger at 11pm. I fell asleep and it took DH ages to wake me up. It was a good job i was half asleep. I couldnt get the needle in and it took a few goes.

Later he told me it was a lot bigger that the other ones ....
Lets hope this little egg ripens..


----------



## jojoD

Patboy great news!!!! Am thrilled for you!! 

Well I'm home just over an hour from my egg collection. Was uncomfortable for a while, had quite a bleed. It's stopped now though and the painkillers have kicked in. Out of the twenty follicles they got twelve eggs, which is what they told me to expect 60%.
The embryologist was happy with the hub's sample. So just hope enough of the eggs were mature. They will ring me tomorrow with how many have fertilised. Bit emotional but ok overall.


----------



## brooklyn1

great news jojo! 12 eggs, that's great. This is a hard 24 hours, but I'm sure you will have some good embies by tomorrow. It's also the toughest day on your body, so relax, lay on the couch and don't do too much. I was amazed that after feeling so crappy on the day of EC, I felt almost back to normal by the next day.


----------



## jojoD

Thanks Brooklyn that's so good to know cos I feel pretty rubbish at the minute!!! Lol! Hope you're feeling well yourself xxx


----------



## muncho

JOJO thats great. Hope you are relaxing,
I have mine tomorrow so i hope its a big fat healthy egg

cant wait to hear your fertilization number.

Take it easy


----------



## brooklyn1

good luck tomorrow for your EC Muncho! Will be thinking about you and sending lots of good vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## jojoD

Am relaxing indeed. On sofa with a duvet and plenty of trashy tv!! Lol! Muncho lots of pma and good wishes for tomorrow Xx


----------



## Lisaxxxx

Hey Ladies

Just thought i would write a little about my last couple of weeks as i have been avoiding the computer because i keep making myself paranoid looking up every twinge ! They managed to get 9 eggs from the 9 follicles we had at EC on Mon 25th Jan which we were very pleased about as i have low AMH levels but they said i reacted very well to the drugs. It was a very stressful wait but they phoned the following day to say that 5 had fertilized which again we were thrilled at. I then had the agonizing wait till the morning of transfer (thur 28th) to hear if we had two suitable for transfer which thank god we did. We had 2 very good 8 cell embryo's to transfer the other 3 they said were a little slower so they said they would leave them until Sat and then see if suitable for freezing! The transfer i found quite emotional as they show'd me and DH the embryos on a large screen beforehand which i didnt know they did. Very nice feeling! Anyway i havent had any bleeding from ER or ET but very bloated and crampy which is to be expected. We rang Sat morning and unfortunately the remaining 3 embryos werent suitable for freezing so we was gutted because we dont have anything to fall back on as this was really our only go as it has crippled us saving up for this, but i should be thankful we had two little one's to transfer. Anyway here i am on the dreaded 2WW, i have tried to stay off the computer as the first couple of days i was driving myself crazy reading stuff. I have been told to test on Sat 13th ( which is actually 17 days past transfer which i thought was quite a long time ). I nearly succumbed at weekend and was going to do a HPT but decided better of it and am just going to stay strong until this Sat. I had some sharp pains in overy area over weekend so that has worried me but they have stopped now and have just gone back to having the odd twinge now and then. This has to be the hardest thing i have ever done as i am sure you will all agree. I am going out of my mind analizing every little feeling.

Mucho - Thats great news about the free treatment, and good luck with the EC. xx

I am going to go to bed now so i dont start checking the net for symptoms etc. :[email protected]

I havnt had much time to read all the threads but good luck to everyone with up and coming appointments, i will keep my fx'd for you all and please do the same for me.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that my scan went well yesterday. Had 20+ follicles!! All 18-22mm! I was shocked.

My EC is tomorrow so we're heading to Manchester tonight! It was an absolute panic yesterday to get flights and hotels arranged and suitcases packed but I think we're done. I'm absolutely knackered as we weren't expecting to go over quite so soon.

Anyway, it looks like ET (if all goes well) will be on Saturday and I'd like to come home on Saturday night if the doctor says it's ok to fly so soon.

I can't fit the laptop in my bag so you probably won't be hearing from me until Sunday. Now the only thing left to do is go and tell my boss why I'm disappearing for the next week at 4 hours notice lol I hope she understands........

Talk soon ladies. Best of luck to everybody who having something done xxx


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R that's a super response. Will be thinking about you. Good luck...

Out of the 12 eggs I got 7 were suitable for injection. This morning only 1 had fertilised. They are going to check them again this afternoon to make sure the other six show no sign of fertilisation. Its unlikely but I think I'll ring to check anyway. Not what we were hoping for at all. In one way we are gutted but it ain't over til the fat lady sings!!

I am hoping that our little embie is as determined as me and is fighting and dividing away. Please keep everything crossed that we make it to ET on Thursday. If not it's back to square one and I really don't know how I'll cope with that.... :cry:


----------



## Mrs R

Hi jojo,

Just thought I'd stop by quickly before I go to the airport. Just remember that one little emby is all it takes. Think positively, although I know it's hard. If muncho can have PMA with one little follicle, you can have PMA with one little embryo!!

Best of luck for today muncho, hope you get the great result you deserve.


----------



## jojoD

Good advice Mrs R. At the mo I am trying to be very hopeful and just praying our little embie has multiple cells by tomorrow morning. The other 6 didn't change. The sperm was just 'sitting in them' when I rang this afternoon. But the embryologist said our one embie looked 'perfectly normal'. Am so worried the cells won't increase. This has been a pants 24 hours!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## brooklyn1

Jojo, I'm so sorry you're going through this. But you do have that embryo, and it's growing! I'm crossing my fingers and sending lots of good thoughts to that embie. 

Mrs. R, good luck with the EC! Hope you get lots of eggs- sounds like you will, that's a ton of follicles.

Muncho, thinking about you today, hope all is well.


----------



## hopesforababy

Sending good thoughts to you Mrs R and Muncho!

JoJo, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your embie.


----------



## muncho

JOJO , thats is so disappointing for you, at least i went in knowing i had only 1.
Do you know why, was it poor sperm,egg? lets keep all our PMA for your embie and my fertillisation..

MRS R: great news, gosh you must be so shocked


Thank You everyone for your good luck wishes.

Got to the clinic and at 8.30am the consultant said she needed to do another scan to check the folicle hadnt shrunk. I was due in at 10.30am so obviuosly for 2 hours i was worried that ill be going home without EC.
the scan showed i had 1 follicle....phew!

When i woke up i was told there was 1 egg....double phew!!!

When i saw DH i cried ,i dont tknow why, it was all so overwhelming.


I hope and am a little confident that it fertilises, its normally the dominant follicles that fertilise and as i only have one im assuming it is the best, but who knows.

Now that i have the egg , i really want to get to ET, even if its a BFN, just so i can give it a go.

Letrs hope tomorrow brings some good news xx


----------



## jojoD

Great news Muncho!!! Am so pleased for you!! Wouldn't it be lovely to go all the way with just one?? That's what I'm hoping for...

Just been a massive come down for us today. Twenty follicles and 12 eggs. Seven mature eggs selected for injection but now just one. The embryologist was looking at them again today. So I'll hopefully get speaking to him personally tomorrow.

We were going for ICSI for male factor alone and we knew the hubbies previous SA results were far from good but had high hopes. The embryologist said in the other six there didnt appear to be any problems with the eggs but the sperm were to quote her 'just sitting there' where they had been injected. Maybe have more info tomorrow :cry:


----------



## brooklyn1

That's great news Muncho! So glad to hear that they got that egg. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for fertilization.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Muncho - great news!! I really hope you get even better news tomorrow :hugs:

JoJo - I wish you lots of luck and hope you also get good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

JoJo, if you don't mind me asking, what type of male factor problem are you guys dealing with? We are about to start ICSI due to male factor only and am just wondering if this is the case with all ICSI situations done b/c of male factor. I know one good embie is better than none at all, but if you get something other than what you are expecting, it just sucks. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## peartree

Jojo and Muncho - I hope the embie report today will be a good one.

Mrs R - you probably won't see this, but wishing you a smooth EC and that they find lots of eggs in there! 

I had my first buserelin injection last night. Finally on this road...

Hopesforababy, ICSI is usually done with male factor or where there are few eggs retrieved, to increase fertilisation rates, so they don't have to take a chance with putting the sperm and egg in a dish and the sperm not finding the egg.


----------



## muncho

hey peartree i just left you a message on 4 clover but just wamted to lots of luck for you ICSI journey. 
Now that some of us have been through our cycle we can hopefully help you if you have any questions..


----------



## jojoD

hopesforababy said:


> JoJo, if you don't mind me asking, what type of male factor problem are you guys dealing with? We are about to start ICSI due to male factor only and am just wondering if this is the case with all ICSI situations done b/c of male factor. I know one good embie is better than none at all, but if you get something other than what you are expecting, it just sucks. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

The dh had undescended testicles as a child. Not corrected until around six years old. His count is around 1.4 million, poor motility and when they did the first SA there wasn't enough sperm to test morphology. Still waiting to hear about whether they'll implant our little one tomorrow. Good luck with your ICSI x


----------



## muncho

jo jo. have you heard from the clinic today?

I just had a call to say ITS FLAMING FERTILISED. im so happy. More details are in my journal

Good luck for the call xx


----------



## muncho

jo jo forgot to mention, are you going to have acupuncture before and after ET? i am , its supposed to help with implantation.

Have a look into it and see what you think?


----------



## jojoD

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Origin rang to say that our little lovely is now up to five cells!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No grade yet, they'll let us know that tomorrow. Transfer is at 2 o'clock tomorrow. We are delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still might get that BFP afterall!!!!!!!!!!

Muncho- wonderul news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

PS Thanks for the advice on the acupuncture. Def gonna look into that xx


----------



## muncho

OH MY god, listen i feel really positive about this. 
remember we both have the most dominant and mature follicle that has developed, this is what would happen in a natural cycle and lots of people get fo with the one follicle

od you know what stuff you should be eating to help with implantation. not that im an expert but i have been doing some research into it. if you want to know let me know xx

p.s my ET is 11.30 and ill find out then the quality :)


----------



## jojoD

Is your et tomorrow too?

I have a great feeling also. What should I be eating? I'll eat it until it comes out my ears!! LOL!!! I've also taken the next two weeks off work. One was holidays anyway but I have a stressful job so thought it for the best 

Oh Muncho 2010 babies for us!!!!!!!! LET'S HOPE XX


----------



## muncho

Im positive girl...dh still hasnt rang me back... he is gonna be well chuffed..

ok here goes:

apricots: about 5
brazil nuts about 5

about 3 litres f water a day .its alot i know but apparently when you have an embryo you body sees its a a foreign object so tries to flush it away but drinking lots of water you get rud of these foreign bodies. osmething like that anyway

Oh and fresh pineapple , this has enzynmes which help with implantation. None of this is proven by the way , its all a myth but people say it helps.

If there anything else , ill let you know

I have done much research on transfers as i didnt want to get my hopes up..


----------



## jojoD

Thanks mrs, thats what I'll be stocking up on!!!! Love brazil nuts and pineapple. Three litres is a lot but should be ok as I don't drink tea or coffee anyway, only water (well wine and gin too, but obviously not at the mo, lol). 

Just found out that there is an acupuncturist linked to my clinic. Tried giving her a bell, no answer but I'll try agian later. :hugs:

I also want to thank you for starting this thread. I really don't know where I'd be without it. You ladies have been a massive support to me during this. It means a lot :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

Ladies!!! That is such good news for both of you. Go embies, go!
So you'll both have your transfers on Friday? I am so excited for you.
I've been eating a lot of pineapple, but didn't know about the apricots or brazil nuts.
I'm sending out lots of good vibes for your embryos.
:happydance:


----------



## patboy

Congrats JoJo and Muncho wishing you all the best for ET tomorrow then ul b PUPO!! Good luck!


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Ladies!!! That is such good news for both of you. Go embies, go!
> So you'll both have your transfers on Friday? I am so excited for you.
> I've been eating a lot of pineapple, but didn't know about the apricots or brazil nuts.
> I'm sending out lots of good vibes for your embryos.
> :happydance:

Thanks Brooklyn, our ETs are Thursday for us. Hope you're keeping well. We will be joining your Pupo club too :happydance:


----------



## jojoD

Ladies I'm still having a little discomfort after my egg collection. It's been two days since egg collectioon. I'm not in agony or anything but am tender at times. Am sure this is normal as I had twenty follicles but just concerned with my ET being less than 24 hours away!!!!!

It's just everything you read mentions OHSS. Is it normal or cause for concern?


----------



## brooklyn1

Yes, can't wait until your both PUPO with me...although I can't say that it's a fun place to be. I think this has been the hardest part so far. 

Jojo, I did feel tender for a few days after- like when I sat down it hurt a little. Also, you had a lot of follicles, so you're right, that may take longer to recover from. Did your doctor say you were at risk for OHSS? Drink lots and lots of water- I think that helped me to feel better sooner.


----------



## muncho

You know im just grateful that i have got to ET, so for me i think it will be the easy bit

Only found out what PUPO means, im looking forward to it though...


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Yes, can't wait until your both PUPO with me...although I can't say that it's a fun place to be. I think this has been the hardest part so far.
> 
> Jojo, I did feel tender for a few days after- like when I sat down it hurt a little. Also, you had a lot of follicles, so you're right, that may take longer to recover from. Did your doctor say you were at risk for OHSS? Drink lots and lots of water- I think that helped me to feel better sooner.

Thanks for the advice, I will drink plenty. They just said that my amh was 15.8 which was just outside the normal rate and therefore slightly high. Thats why I was on the short protocol. They also said my age (27) and the fact that I was a first time IVFer could increase chance of OHSS. Hopefully not, just still sore and as you said sometimes when I sit down I get a slightly sharper pain. It's mainly on my left side which is the side that was sore when the follicles were growing. Prob just take a while to calm down :thumbup:


----------



## jojoD

Well ladies I'm home and feeling great. Our little embryo is Grade 1 (1 being the top grade) and 9 cell. We are just delighted!! :happydance:

The embryologist said it is "perfect". Could have cried!!! Apparently only 20% of embies get the top grade. So although we only had one it was a good one!!

Let's hope it likes its new home and "sticks" around!! Here begins the 2WW!!!

Thanks so much for all the good luck and well wishes :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats on your Perfect Embie!! Fingers crossed for you and for a quick TWW!

And, what is PUPO?


----------



## jojoD

P- pregnant
U- until 
P- proven
O- otherwise


I am a pupo chick! LOL!! :happydance:


----------



## muncho

hi ladies juts got him from transfer, has acu before and after.

it feels really weird, as our is 2 day transfer the embryo was 4 cell which is on target for day 2..

so JoJO here we go...


good luck xx


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> hi ladies juts got him from transfer, has acu before and after.
> 
> it feels really weird, as our is 2 day transfer the embryo was 4 cell which is on target for day 2..
> 
> so JoJO here we go...
> 
> 
> good luck xx

Indeed Mrs, and every minute that passes we're another minute closer to our BFP :hugs:


----------



## muncho

i know, who else is on 2ww

me, 
JoJo
brooklyn


anyone else?


funny , i cant but feel it has to work now?

JoJo are you in bed with feet up with lots of water?


----------



## brooklyn1

Yay for the PUPO ladies! Great news from both of you. I'm so glad you're finally joining me in this limbo state- I need company!
Jojo, that's fantastic that the embie looked so good, I'm so pleased for you.
Muncho, I wish I had been able to go to acupuncture before and after- seems like a great thing to do. Since my transfer was on a saturday, my acupuncturist wasn't seeing patients. 

Well ladies, sit back and relax today and enjoy being PUPO.


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> i know, who else is on 2ww
> 
> me,
> JoJo
> brooklyn
> 
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> 
> funny , i cant but feel it has to work now?
> 
> JoJo are you in bed with feet up with lots of water?

Me too... There's going to be an influx of BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm on the sofa with my feet up with a cosy duvet and plenty of water LOL!!
Everytime I go to the loo though I worry it might fall out!!!!! LOL!

Although my ET was a little hectic as the opening to my womb is very tight!!! So no chance of it falling out anyway!!!!!! XXXXXXX

What bout you???


----------



## muncho

im scared of going to the loo, coughing etc etc
TMI..i have been told by nurses that i have a small vagina, so today it took a few goes to open it up ...sorry!

but she said i had good pelvic muscles..
im finding it hard to type lying down.

it hurt when the catherter went in and they were trying to get the position right..

are you bleeding from the progesterone? doc asked me to take it rectally now...ewwww

brooklyn, so exciting, did you feel implantation.?


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:
 

> im scared of going to the loo, coughing etc etc
> TMI..i have been told by nurses that i have a small vagina, so today it took a few goes to open it up ...sorry!
> 
> but she said i had good pelvic muscles..
> im finding it hard to type lying down.
> 
> it hurt when the catherter went in and they were trying to get the position right..
> 
> are you bleeding from the progesterone? doc asked me to take it rectally now...ewwww
> 
> brooklyn, so exciting, did you feel implantation.?


Not TMI at all.... LOL!!
My cervix was so narrow at the top that they couldn't get the catheter in either. It was painful and two people had to try. For a moment we were worried they wouldn't be able to transfer at all. Eventually they found the catheter using the ultrasound. But from there on it was fine, embryo transferred in seconds. No bleed yet but they did say I might bleed :wacko:


----------



## muncho

Oh gosh, my bleeding was from the ovary from ec so thank god for that..

Dh thinks im ebing silly co zhe heard me tyring to cough and i said i cant cough from my stomach it may fall out..

I think he wanted to knowck some sense into me


omg, i just realised you will be testing before me, when was ec?

Brooklyn is on 18th, ill be around 24th

jeeeeeeeze


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Oh gosh, my bleeding was from the ovary from ec so thank god for that..
> 
> Dh thinks im ebing silly co zhe heard me tyring to cough and i said i cant cough from my stomach it may fall out..
> 
> I think he wanted to knowck some sense into me
> 
> 
> omg, i just realised you will be testing before me, when was ec?
> 
> Brooklyn is on 18th, ill be around 24th
> 
> jeeeeeeeze

My egg collection was Monday but they told me to test two weeks from today which is the 25th. When did they say for you to test? x


----------



## muncho

Same as u??????????????? Errrrggg im so scared already

im not going to think about it (well at least try)
i feel quite bloated and feels like a lot of rumbling is going on down there


----------



## muncho

I like your ticker btw!


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Same as u??????????????? Errrrggg im so scared already
> 
> im not going to think about it (well at least try)
> i feel quite bloated and feels like a lot of rumbling is going on down there

I feel bloated and a bit windy in the old tummy too!!!!!!
Perhaps it's all the hoking and poking!!!! LOL!! :dohh:


----------



## Millana

Muncho, jojoD and Brooklyn, your postings make so excited, it feels like I am the one who just had the ET, goodness!!!

Fingers crossed for you ladies!! 

I am seeing my doc on Saturday, wondering what his plans are for me and my frozen emby. I called and managed to make an appointment with an accupuncturist and it won't be till the 17th. Don't know if that will even help. What the heck, I could always call and cancel it.


----------



## jojoD

Millana said:


> Muncho, jojoD and Brooklyn, your postings make so excited, it feels like I am the one who just had the ET, goodness!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ladies!!
> 
> I am seeing my doc on Saturday, wondering what his plans are for me and my frozen emby. I called and managed to make an appointment with an accupuncturist and it won't be till the 17th. Don't know if that will even help. What the heck, I could always call and cancel it.

Hi Millana, best of luck for your lovely frozen emby. I hope you get great news on Saturday :hugs:


----------



## patboy

Hi Muncho, JoJo and Brooklyn
Glad all went well, hope the next 2 weeks fly by, with your BFP on or b4 the 25th!!

I had my scan this a.m. all seems to be in place little embyro in the yolk sac and we saw tiny flicker of the heartbeat. Cried my eyes out. Anyway have to keep thinking positive and this pregnancy is going to be the one, please God. Thinking of you all.
xo


----------



## muncho

thanks patboy

how many weeks was your scan?


----------



## patboy

Hi Muncho
I thought i was 6 1/2 weeks and she has put me at 5 1/2. Still very early days yet. Didnt sleep a wink last night was soo nervous about today.
Good luck, relax and enjoy your 2WW!!


----------



## jojoD

patboy said:


> Hi Muncho
> I thought i was 6 1/2 weeks and she has put me at 5 1/2. Still very early days yet. Didnt sleep a wink last night was soo nervous about today.
> Good luck, relax and enjoy your 2WW!!

Patboy your news absolutely warmed my heart. Imagine seeing a little flicker of a heartbeat at 5 1/2 weeks. That's great!!!!! :hugs:

Muncho, how are you today? X


----------



## muncho

Jo Jo

im ok. spotting has almost gone, bit bloated and had a few twinges. All normal i think

TMI...havent been to the 'loo' since EC , not normal for me but im guessing its all the poking around and hormones

How are you?


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Jo Jo
> 
> im ok. spotting has almost gone, bit bloated and had a few twinges. All normal i think
> 
> TMI...havent been to the 'loo' since EC , not normal for me but im guessing its all the poking around and hormones
> 
> How are you?

Glad your spotting has eased. I also have been having twinges, think its still my ovaries healing from ec on Monday. I had only went once since ec and then hadn't again from et until this aft. Was worried about going but.... (for anyone that thinks this is tmi stop reading lol) think its best to wait until you really need to go and dont force it or strain your muscles. Are you still resting?


----------



## muncho

yes im still resting , so funny DH juts bought dinner up to me and i left my empty tray out side the bedroom door and closed the door, I thought it was so funny, he came up and asked me if i was tryign to be funny....ERRR YES!! i feel like im in a hotel

Will move downstairs tomorrow and then gte back to normal. TBH im just a lazy cow and im taking advantge of the fact i dont have to do anything,


Whn are you back to work etc,
p. thanks for the advice on the loo situation, i will wait till i need to go..


----------



## muncho

forgot to mention the spotting was from the ovary. the doc had a look yesterday and she found a massive clot and removed it,
No blood loss from uterus...thank god!


----------



## jojoD

Gosh... thats good that they found it and sorted it. Next week Im on holiday so would have been off anyway but Ive taken the following week off as well. My job would mean stress and possibly some physical stuff so am playing it safe. What bout you?

My poor dh is looking after me too. Ive watched this morning, dancing on ice, movies and all that the whole day!! LOL!! Had to send him to Asda alone. He had to get me panty liners dear help him cos of the pessaries leaking slightly, plus pineapple and brazil nuts! LOL!! :haha:


----------



## muncho

my pessary leaked the 1st night, but yesterday the doc told me to put it in rectally and i had no leakage. i dont think it makes a difference where you put it.

last night we were laughing so much trying to do it rectally, DH had to do it, it wasnt as bd as i thought

How lovely of dh to do all that for you.. thats brill you have the next few weeks off.

ill be going back to work week after next

i have been watching tele all day as well. its been brill. only time i got up was to go to the loo..lol

soon time for all the soapd. How sad am i?


----------



## jojoD

Dear love you.. after my ec they put my pain relief in my rectum cos of the bleed. I was mortified... then I just thought who cares!!!!!!

Just thought to myself better get used to all this invasion cos in nine months there wont be any dignity in giving birth!! LOL!! Plus was on phone to a friend last night who was talking about my tight cervix while her hub was trying to eat his tea. Poor thing got up and left the room!!! :haha:

Tonight is great night for the soaps... Emmerdale, Corry and enders, two hours worth. Brill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## muncho

i didnt get to watch any soaps ..i fell asleep at 7.45!!!!!!!!!!
what i waste. Oh well ill have to watch the omnibus!
your are right about the invasion thing!
when the catheter was going in, it was really hurting and i thought MAN!! what will child birth be like


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> i didnt get to watch any soaps ..i fell asleep at 7.45!!!!!!!!!!
> what i waste. Oh well ill have to watch the omnibus!
> your are right about the invasion thing!
> when the catheter was going in, it was really hurting and i thought MAN!! what will child birth be like

Great minds think alike!! LOL!!! 
I think I'll order my epidural well in advance!!!!! :haha:

PS Was falling asleep at 7:45 why you were on the internet at 3:00 am??? LOL x


----------



## peartree

Hi girls, just popping in to spread some :dust: for all of you PUPO ladies in your 2WW.

Oh, the indignity that we women have to go through to have children!

Muncho - Re. progesterone - did the doc give you a method to insert? I haven't had IVF before, but have had suppositories for constipation, (TMI alert) and the doc told be to just put it on the entrance of the anus whilst half squatting. Then you slightly stand up (just ever so slightly) and the anus muscle contraction automatically pulls it in. Not sure if it would be the same with these tabs, cos not sure if they're the same size as my laxatives... :blush:

Sorry to pollute this thread with talk of anus muscles... I'm embarrassed just reading it! The stuff we have to do!!! :haha:


----------



## jojoD

Peratree don't worry, you're not polluting the thread at all. That may be very useful info for some of us ladies. If it helps one person it's all worthwhile. I love how you put TMI alert, I'll remember that one for future posts LOL!! X

Thanks for your baby dust :hugs:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> i didnt get to watch any soaps ..i fell asleep at 7.45!!!!!!!!!!
> what i waste. Oh well ill have to watch the omnibus!
> your are right about the invasion thing!
> when the catheter was going in, it was really hurting and i thought MAN!! what will child birth be like
> 
> Great minds think alike!! LOL!!!
> I think I'll order my epidural well in advance!!!!! :haha:
> 
> PS Was falling asleep at 7:45 why you were on the internet at 3:00 am??? LOL xClick to expand...

yes i fell asleep and woke up at 3am then went back to sleep.
Just had anothe rgood hours sleep
JOJO this life is FAB!!!

how you feeling today?

Im still spotting a little but thats it. OH YES i went to the loo this morning...i thought of you...so sorry. Im not weird.....really im not..


----------



## muncho

peartree said:


> Hi girls, just popping in to spread some :dust: for all of you PUPO ladies in your 2WW.
> 
> Oh, the indignity that we women have to go through to have children!
> 
> Muncho - Re. progesterone - did the doc give you a method to insert? I haven't had IVF before, but have had suppositories for constipation, (TMI alert) and the doc told be to just put it on the entrance of the anus whilst half squatting. Then you slightly stand up (just ever so slightly) and the anus muscle contraction automatically pulls it in. Not sure if it would be the same with these tabs, cos not sure if they're the same size as my laxatives... :blush:
> 
> Sorry to pollute this thread with talk of anus muscles... I'm embarrassed just reading it! The stuff we have to do!!! :haha:

You are not polluting this thread...
have you heard from banter about the 'loo'??

anywya the doc said to insert it vaginally but on day of ET i was bleeding a little. It turns out there was a blood clot from EC, so she told me to do it rectally.

Its better rectally because you dont leak. Although it takes me and Dha bout 10 mins to prepare ourselves for it!! It really doesnt hurt or anything.
Rectally is exactly how you decsribe it....lucky you havign to look forward to that.
Its my 1st IVF as well , hopefully last !


----------



## jojoD

Oh Muncho I laughed so hard at your post about the 'loo'!!!!! How funny!! I'm glad you went LOL!!!!

I still have tenderness in my left side, the one that bothered me during injections. No pain on the right side at all. I'm not taking any pain killers, would rather not. 

Apart from that I feel great. Got up, showered and a face on this morn so feel more me. Need to get the dh a valentines card and the mother in law a birthday pres, her birthday is tomorrow. So gonna venture out for just a little while and then return to the sofa or some more boredom :wacko:


----------



## muncho

Fab, have a lovely day xx


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Fab, have a lovely day xx

You too! In one way I feel oh great, two days have passed already but in another way I think... oh my goodness only two days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat sean

glitterqueen said:


> back again
> well we had our appointment , despite the weathers best efforts at stopping us-drove for 2. hr journey whch should have only taken 1 hr and then the clinic threatened to change appointment as the receptionist siad the doc was leavingt o go home because of the bad weather. I think i must have sounded a little hystericial when i ' politely' stated i had travelled from NI driven for hours in the snow, booked a hotel, takin time of work and was staying until i say the doc' Said doc then appeared and showed no sign of hurrying us so we recon it was the receptionist wanting home!! doc was very nice , explained everything looked at bloods etc and recommended icsi-which threw me a little but he said it was the best option given my age, possible tough exterior on eggs and partners lower than perfect mobility-although the fs here said there was nothing in his results stopping pg just slightly reduced
> Firstly i thought he was just looking for more money but i suppose they would be ethical about that-would't they??
> it will be short protocol-take tabs from ov date then injections 2 wk later then scanned for 2-10 days then egg collection
> should be starting bout 10 days at next period but have a prob-partner has work commentments he can't get out of for a few days end of feb and march ans they might clash with needing his sample for egg collection and its not as if he can just nip over to sheffield and back in 1 hour so should we delay 1 or two months til his schedule is clear-so confused?? my head is spinning and have been crying for 2 days no idea why as its all happening?
> sorry for such a long post x

 hi i have just had my egg colection the got 14 eggs 3 have survived get 1 or 2 put bk monday :flower:


----------



## cat sean

i have just had my egg collection got 14 3 have survived x


----------



## jojoD

cat sean said:


> i have just had my egg collection got 14 3 have survived x

Hi cat sean, that's a great result. Good luck for Monday :hugs:


----------



## muncho

cat sean said:


> i have just had my egg collection got 14 3 have survived x

Good luck. Keep in touch with us and join us on our 2WW, there are a few of us now.
How exciting for you xx


----------



## jojoD

Since my ET I've been wondering what my little embie should be doing inside. So as per all my queries I decided to google it and this is what I found (for day 3 ET only, day 5 is different):

1dpt (day past transfer) ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## muncho

thats really interesting JOJO
i found a few videos this morning on the developing embryo.
i think today i must be 3dpt since i had 2 day transfer.

Spotting has completely stopped and am feeling back to normal. Even thou thats good i kinda want to feel 'something' . I know thats stupid coz im not going to feel anything.


i wish there was a way of knowing if implantation has happened (ie on the day), come on scientists, why havent you got a solution for this..

jojo how are you today, did you have a nice day yesterday?


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> thats really interesting JOJO
> i found a few videos this morning on the developing embryo.
> i think today i must be 3dpt since i had 2 day transfer.
> 
> Spotting has completely stopped and am feeling back to normal. Even thou thats good i kinda want to feel 'something' . I know thats stupid coz im not going to feel anything.
> 
> 
> i wish there was a way of knowing if implantation has happened (ie on the day), come on scientists, why havent you got a solution for this..
> 
> jojo how are you today, did you have a nice day yesterday?

Muncho, I feel exactly the same. I feel normal again, the pain in my side is away. Which in one way is great but like yourself I said to the hub I want to feel something!!!!!!!!
So not stupid at all, cos I was thinking exactly the same thing. I ended up not venturing far at all. We just went to our local newsagents to get a wee gift. I still had the pain in my side so just came back home and went under the duvet again!!! Didn't feel too well last night at all. Just didn't feel right, prob just the end to a hectic week really. How are you feeling? 

I keep thinking about Mrs R, hope she got on ok :hugs:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> thats really interesting JOJO
> i found a few videos this morning on the developing embryo.
> i think today i must be 3dpt since i had 2 day transfer.
> 
> Spotting has completely stopped and am feeling back to normal. Even thou thats good i kinda want to feel 'something' . I know thats stupid coz im not going to feel anything.
> 
> 
> i wish there was a way of knowing if implantation has happened (ie on the day), come on scientists, why havent you got a solution for this..
> 
> jojo how are you today, did you have a nice day yesterday?
> 
> Muncho, I feel exactly the same. I feel normal again, the pain in my side is away. Which in one way is great but like yourself I said to the hub I want to feel something!!!!!!!!
> So not stupid at all, cos I was thinking exactly the same thing. I ended up not venturing far at all. We just went to our local newsagents to get a wee gift. I still had the pain in my side so just came back home and went under the duvet again!!! Didn't feel too well last night at all. Just didn't feel right, prob just the end to a hectic week really. How are you feeling?
> 
> I keep thinking about Mrs R, hope she got on ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Did Mrs R go for a scan? memory is crap, ill have a look at the posts again. Didnt she have a good count or am i getting confused...its my pregnany brain.........LOL how funny. Please please let it be.

Oh im so glad you feel the same. Parents and sis just came over for lunch so i was down stairs for a few hours. Mum just bought me some food for the next few days..yipppee!

Overall i feel so much better than a few weeks ago, i was so stressed with the whole follicle thing, so i have been sleeping well and have been very relaxed.
What is this pain in your back? 


TMI alert, had the runs today. Def due to the prog being given rectally, will have to change to vaginally tonight :(


brookyln did you feel the same as we do?


----------



## jojoD

I said something silly earlier on, said to the hub it was my pregnancy fog!!! LOL!!
Not too sure what that pain was, just think it was that blinkin left overy still healing. But much better today.

Mrs R was having ec around Tues or Wed and et yesterday. She has maybe had to wait a while before flying home.


----------



## muncho

oh yes, they recommend a bit of rest dont they..

In a weeks time, it will be only a few more days to test date..
Until then LOTS AND LOTS OF PMA for us..


----------



## jojoD

keep thinking about when I'll test. The hub wants me to wait the full 14 days but don't know if I could. I know I'll be so tempted to test next Monday or Tuesday. When we first initially tried naturally I've no idea how many ovulation and pregnancy test kits I used. I'll never last.........


----------



## muncho

for got to mention i had a great idea on how im going to break the news to the world about my bfp

ok... our wedding song was snow patrol 'chasing cars'. i have taken a few pics of the past few weeks, injections, drugs etc . Got the picture of the embryo and ill have a 6 week scan by then.

Im going to make a 5 min dvd out our ivf journey (with all the drama of the 1 follicle etc)
and then at the end show the embryo and the 6 week scan and say YES im preggers!!

then after my 3 month scan i will post the dvd to a few of my close friends and family
..I CANNOT WAIT...

Have you thought about how you wnat to tell everyone..

MRS R and brookly hope you are both ok.


----------



## Trying4ever

Hi Guys....i havent been on here for a few days properly .....but I have posted an update in my journal if anyone is interested......EC soon!!! I cant believe just 2 weeks ago i was crying as I had to delay my cycle as my lining was too thick at basline scan. 

Gosh Muncho, JoJo are you not tempted to :test: ??!!! I'm so excited for you ...but when ever you are ready :coffee::coffee:


----------



## jojoD

Muncho- I think you and I were separated at birth! LOL!! I thought about telling people in so many ways. I looked at pregnancy announcement cards online and had a go at creating my own!!!

For our first anniversary I made my hub a scrapbook of our first year together with photos, receipts, tickets for shows, cards he sent me etc etc. Well that gave me an idea I was going to make a scrap book with more photos etc or continue with the last scrapbook and have a 'remember' caption for each one....'remember when we got engaged' etc... then lastly an up to date photo of me or the one of the scan with the caption 'remember when I told you I was pregnant'. Or something like that...

I also thought of buying one of those maternity t-shirts that says 'coming soon' and having a coat on and then whipping my coat off to reveal the t-shirt. LOL!!
I'm so sad and rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Trying4ever what a turn around. Again its what they say by roller coaster journey. That's such good news about your upcoming ec!!! Wahoo! Hope you're keeping well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Muncho- I think you and I were separated at birth! LOL!! I thought about telling people in so many ways. I looked at pregnancy announcement cards online and had a go at creating my own!!!
> 
> For our first anniversary I made my hub a scrapbook of our first year together with photos, receipts, tickets for shows, cards he sent me etc etc. Well that gave me an idea I was going to make a scrap book with more photos etc or continue with the last scrapbook and have a 'remember' caption for each one....'remember when we got engaged' etc... then lastly an up to date photo of me or the one of the scan with the caption 'remember when I told you I was pregnant'. Or something like that...
> 
> I also thought of buying one of those maternity t-shirts that says 'coming soon' and having a coat on and then whipping my coat off to reveal the t-shirt. LOL!!
> I'm so sad and rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Trying4ever what a turn around. Again its what they say by roller coaster journey. That's such good news about your upcoming ec!!! Wahoo! Hope you're keeping well :happydance::happydance:

ha ha thats so funny , i like all of those ideas, especially the t shirt one.

i might send you a copy of my dvd :)

im so bored today, really bored. i have been reading ivf diaries for people who got bfp 1st time. im even bored with that now.
Im getting a bit bored with dh not letting me doing anything, went down for a drink earlier and he sen tme back upstairs. I know its VERY sweet and he said he enjoys looking after me :) but someone help me................im so so bored...


----------



## Blue12

Hey muncho - totally in love with your idea about the dvd........... might think about stealing it.


----------



## jojoD

I know. I norm work so hard I think wouldn't it be lovely to watch TV and surf the internet all day!!! Well now I know, NO IT FLAMING ISN'T!! LOL!!

It is boring with a capital B!!! It's my mother in laws birthday today so we're off to theirs shortly, for a few hours. So that will put most of today in for us. I just calculated if I test next Monday it's only 8more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sleep:

I wish someone could sedate me and just wake me up that morning!! Perhaps clinics should look into that... sedation for the TWW... any takers???


----------



## jojoD

PS I def want a copy of the DVD!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies, I've been visiting my parents so don't have access to a computer. Glad to hear you are doing well and imagining your preggo announcements- it's so exciting to think about telling people isn't it? And yes the tww is BORiNG!!! Especially when ur home resting. Kinda wish I had planned to work for the second week. 
I'm doing ok- feeling a bit less crampy than yesterday. I think I'm realizing that all bets are off with symptoms because of the progesterone- it really starts to mess with you after a few days. 
Fingers x'ed for all of us!


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been visiting my parents so don't have access to a computer. Glad to hear you are doing well and imagining your preggo announcements- it's so exciting to think about telling people isn't it? And yes the tww is BORiNG!!! Especially when ur home resting. Kinda wish I had planned to work for the second week.
> I'm doing ok- feeling a bit less crampy than yesterday. I think I'm realizing that all bets are off with symptoms because of the progesterone- it really starts to mess with you after a few days.
> Fingers x'ed for all of us!

Yeah I agree, I def had nausea last night and thought ooh I wonder if this is to do with implantation. Also had a bit of a headache but it's more than likely down to the progesterone. Your test day is so close brooklyn... baby dust for all of us :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

:dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

Did you ladies have ET 3 or 5 days after retrieval? And were you out of commission for retrieval only, or on ET day as well?

I bet you girls are going crazy waiting!! I'm anxious for you!!


----------



## muncho

hopesforababy said:


> Did you ladies have ET 3 or 5 days after retrieval? And were you out of commission for retrieval only, or on ET day as well?
> 
> I bet you girls are going crazy waiting!! I'm anxious for you!!

i did 2 day transfer as i only had the one egg! i think JOJO had 3 day but she will tell you :)

ET was very much wide away and saw the whole things :)


----------



## muncho

i did some research on this yesterday as i know people who have had grade 3's (not good) out back in and still got bfp but if you leave it growing in the lab it can loose its quality.

at the end of the day the best place for the embryo is inside you! i understand that if you have a lot of choose from , you can put the best ones back in. but 30% of blasts dont survive

the research that i found indicates that the jury is still out on this one BUT most of the studies showed that 3 day transfer was best as the embryo will be able to adapt quicker to the womb..

So lets hope we all part of those stats!!


Now i really have ran out of things to google...any ideas?


----------



## muncho

jojo

any implantation bleeding for your or CM? 
me : nothing!


----------



## jojoD

Hi Hopesforababy, Muncho is correct I had 3 day tansfer. 5 was never mentioned. Even before I started my meds and got treatment schedule it was always down as day 3 transfer. Only had twilight anaesthetic for collection, like Muncho I was wide awake for transfer and got to watch it all on the monitor.

Muncho- I can't tell whether I've any CM because of these stupid pessaries. One in morn and one at night so for a good bit of the day the discharge is white which is pessary leakage. Def no implantation bleed, no spotting at all.

Oh I just wish there was something!!!! I need a sign!! :dohh:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Hi Hopesforababy, Muncho is correct I had 3 day tansfer. 5 was never mentioned. Even before I started my meds and got treatment schedule it was always down as day 3 transfer. Only had twilight anaesthetic for collection, like Muncho I was wide awake for transfer and got to watch it all on the monitor.
> 
> Muncho- I can't tell whether I've any CM because of these stupid pessaries. One in morn and one at night so for a good bit of the day the discharge is white which is pessary leakage. Def no implantation bleed, no spotting at all.
> 
> Oh I just wish there was something!!!! I need a sign!! :dohh:

phew that makes me feel better, onyl 30% of women get implantation bleed!

my pessaries are only at night so im ok during the day.

Im driving mysefl crazy now, i need to keep of the internet but cant!!

can you please remind me that i am VERY lucky to have got this far with one egg.....please.......


oh, i have moved downstairs now. im allowed to cook dinner tonight..lol. so agenda for today:

This morning
Loose women
Angela and friends on sky 1
desperate housewifes (recorded)

then cook dinner and watch all evening soaps

Please dont get jealous of my lazy lifetsyle !!!


----------



## jojoD

WE ARE VERY VERY LUCKY TO HAVE GOT THIS FAR!!!!!!!!!!
ONE WONDERFUL EMBIE HUNG IN THERE FOR US!!!!!!!!

I keep reading stuff about chance of implantation, embryo grading, early pregnancy signs and all that. It's just in my head 24-7!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm trying to arrange something simple to do each day. Just something to take my mind off things, even for five minutes. Think my day will be similar to yours. Gonna do dinner too, just simple though without lots of prep. Maybe do a spag bol just. 

I haven't seen councellor in weeks so might go this week for one session


----------



## muncho

good idea, have a daily task....


John terry has twins, do you think they were IVF? if so thats is even more mean to chaet on his wife after all the ivf crap...


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> good idea, have a daily task....
> 
> 
> John terry has twins, do you think they were IVF? if so thats is even more mean to chaet on his wife after all the ivf crap...

True!!!!! And there are more allegations about Ashley Cole and naughty pics being sent. Biggest surprise was Vernon Kay, I thought he was a real family man. Tess is beautiful!!! Needs his eyes tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fool:


----------



## jojoD

Just had a good old :cry:

Don't really know what happened. Am still crying now and can hardly see the screen! LOL!! Just started to think about things and Mr. Negativity creeped in. I know I should feel lucky that I have a lovely embie inside and I know some people don't even get to experience this but I can't help but worry. 

This is one mega hard journey at times


----------



## muncho

you know jojo when having ivf, the 2 ww is even worse because you know you have something in there. When you are ttc naturally you dont even know if you have concieved!

so its normal to get upset. i cant get it out of my mind. Also i think this is my 1st ivf and i think for you too??? so we havent experienced this before and the 1st time is always the hardest. we just dont know what to expect.

I said to dh yetserday i wish i could talk to my friends but no one knows so cant even do that. So the whole thing is diifucult and quite lonely, even thou dh is fab , he keeps telling me to stop thinking about it...but you cant can you?


I cant even think of something to cheer you up :(


----------



## jojoD

Yeah this is our first IVF too... 

I honestly cannot stop thinking about it at all. Its at the front of my mind all day. 'This Morning' is all about babies today! LOL!!

Oh dear... think I better start to laugh or I'll never stop this crying!!! Made appointment to get my hair trimmed this aft, maybe that will cheer me up


----------



## muncho

im watching this morning!

the hair cut will def cheer you up.

tomorrow i will get the negativity thoughts and ill expect you to cheer me up :) only kidding

You know what, id live to go for a massage or something and we cant even do that..arggghhhh


tanya from eastenders had twins thru ivf and claire nazeer from GMTV has just come back from mat leave after having ivf...

so it does work !! says me banging my head against a wall!!


----------



## jojoD

I know isn't it great that they were honest and came out and said it. Apparently Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony had their twins through IVF but have never confirmed it.

I was thinking the same about massage etc... In the hair dressers they have massage chairs at the sinks and I don't even want to risk that! First time Ive driven since ET, but am sure it ok now.


----------



## muncho

should be ok to drive, ill go for a walk tomorrow i think.

Have a graet afternoon and enjoy your hair cut, mine needs a bloody good wash!

xx


----------



## Chloe1

just wanted to wish you ladies good luck, it must be the hardest time in this whole process, i really hope you get a positive outcome. I look forward to catching up with you soon :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies, this has been what I've been experiencing for the past 10 days. It's really hard. Muncho, I was a googling mad woman for the first few days too, then like you got bored even with that...DH's nice little suggestion to forget about it for a while is absurd, and I even had a little breakdown with him the other day where I said, 'you try and forgot about this when it's happening in your body!' I've definitely found that taking walks helps a lot to clear my mind and at least get me feeling a bit more positive. Sitting around the house thinking about it usually ends up with bad thoughts for me...
TMI alert, but I've had the worst gas pains these past few days. I keep thinking it's AF cramps, but it's higher- in my abdomen. It's really painful. Could this be from the progesterone?


----------



## muncho

Thanks Brooklyn , good to know you were feelign the same as well. Its 1st time for all of us isnt it, so thats doesnt help

I too have had lots of gas and it def the prog for me. It may be different for you thou as you are close to testing, Hopefully for you it will be preg signs

Fingers crossed xx Do you feel better or worse than last week. we still have a week of this :(


----------



## brooklyn1

hey muncho, I'd say that emotionally I feel a bit better (maybe because I'm closer to knowing one way or the other), but physically I feel a lot worse. This is non-stop fun!


----------



## jojoD

Aww Brooklyn, it's anything but easy but you're so close now!!! Yesterday I felt great physically but was very emotional all day. Slightest thing seemed to set me off but today I feel happier.

Def have two more symtoms, am sure from the progesterone. I too have a windy and slightly crampy tummy. Possible TMI alert- and am def going to the loo more regularly than normal!!

The second is my boobie doobies!!! Last night when I took my bra off they were so painful and felt really heavy. I couldn't just wear my pjs and had to put a tight vest on for support!!! Def not as bad this morning, just slightly tender!!!!


----------



## muncho

Brooklyn gald that you are better this week than last!

JOJO boob symptoms is good right? when you say you are going to the loo more, is that no1 or no2?
Im weeing alot more but thats coz im drinking 3 litres a day

Last night i had a dream i had a baby, i wrote about it in my journal.
I also had a few twinges/pulsing sensation in the uterus. Def didnt come from the ovaries. Dont know if it meant anything but i felt it

Thats it, its chichking ot down outside, so going for a walk is out of the question.
JOJO i got your friendship request and i have accecpted but i dont know what to do with it, i know you can message each other. God i sound thick!!

How is the haircut?


----------



## jojoD

I'm going to the loo more the no2 way. No 1 as well but like you say that's cos I've also really increased fluids. I've had nice dreams and nightmares about having a baby. Must visit your journal and read.

I don't really know what the request allows us to do either! LOL! what are we like?!!! Must have a nosey and see! That sounds super bout the twinges in your uterus, could def be implantation!!!!!!! 

Hair cut was well needed!!! Still cried when I came home tho!! Went into Mamas & Papas, I know silly!!!! Bumps everywhere, don't think that helped. Taking it easy today, we're off to see 'Strictly Come Dancing- The Tour' tonight so maybe that will take my mind off things for an hour or two anyway.

Any other symptoms? Have read lots about BFPs eleven days after transfer.... makes me want to test early even more :test:


----------



## muncho

TEST EARLY...you are brave..
batterey about to die but quickly wanted to say i went to see strictly a few weeks ago at the 02, it was brill

write later


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> TEST EARLY...you are brave..
> batterey about to die but quickly wanted to say i went to see strictly a few weeks ago at the 02, it was brill
> 
> write later

Maybe more silly than brave!!! Cos if it's BFN I'll be gutted. Patience is just not my thing!!!!!!! That's great bout Strictly, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## muncho

ill try and send you a message

yes the strictly thing was good, you wil have a brill night and it will keep you mind of all this..

implantation? im not sure, It wasnt cramps just pulsing. When we were ttc naturally i know for a fact i didnt get any twinges after ov. But tbh with ivf i think everything is a bit different .
i have been talking to my embie (i know , i know crazy or what) and asking IT to make itself comfortable for the next 9 months. Hopefully IT heard me yesterday..

i havent cried yet...sugar , maybe i need to watch a film or something today, c;mon i wnat to be hormonal!!

i went for No2 4 times on sunday (sorry) it was def coz i was putting the tabs rectally so now i have changed again. But one f the side affects is getting the runs !

do you reallly think you will test early??when???


----------



## jojoD

I probably will test early, maybe next Mon or Tues. I've been trying to work out when AF would have been due. 

I have a 27/28 day cycle. Which means if the drugs haven't changed that I'd be due next Sunday or Monday anyway. I'm still counting the first day of my last period as day one, which makes my egg collection day 14.

So I'd be testing two weeks after ec as opposed to two weeks after et. If I test on the Monday it would be eleven days past et.

Do you think I should wait? I have no patience at all, not for anything!!!!


----------



## muncho

yes i se what u mean. im going on my last af as well. the next one should be next thursd.
i wanted to go away at the weekend and test on sunday , even found a nice hotel , but dh said that wasnt a good idea. so i dont know when. ill see how i feel next week.

i dont know what u should do as its easy to say dont test but jeez im sure we will want to cave in. knowing me i will wait till nearer af as ill be too scared..

did you get my friendship message , not the pm?

btw: the prog can delay or make af come early!


----------



## Mrs R

Hi girls :wave:

Bet you thought I got lost!!

Well do I have a story for you.....

As planned I went for EC last Wednesday. You'll remember I was having a good old moan about being really uncomfortable and feeling like I was going to pop.... well that was because they collected 31 eggs!! You heard me, 31!! I had 40 follicles, no wonder I thought I might explode.

Care were very unimpressed with Belfast's scan notes as Belfast indicated I had 20 follicles, not 40! If Care had of known there were 40 they told me they would have cancelled the cycle (so I guess it worked out ok for me!)

Anyway. Care then delivered the bad news that with cases where over 30 eggs are collected, they do not continue with fresh embryo transfer due to risk of OHSS. I was devastated!! :cry: They told me they would freeze everything and I could come back in a month for an FET :growlmad:

We told them we would take the risk of OHSS and still wanted a day 3 transfer, but they refused. They told us they would see how many fertilised and would consider a day 5 blastocyst transfer if I wasn't showing any signs of OHSS by day 5.

Now were were supposed to fly home on day 3 after the transfer, so we had to change our flights in the hope that they would agree to the day 5 transfer if we got any blastocysts.

So anyway, 22 of our lovely little eggs fertilised (DH's count was 110 million!) and they decided to freeze half on day 2. So we had 11 to work with and just had to sit and wait for the phone call from the embryologist everyday so see how they were getting on. I guess we lost 2 a day, and by yesterday (day 5), I appeared to have avoided OHSS and they were happy to go ahead with the transfer. 

We had 2 good quality blastocysts (woohoo!) put back yesterday. Again, the consultant argued that because of my age, health etc he strongly advised that we only put one back, but we made up our minds a loooong time ago that we wanted two. So he made me sign a disclaimer that I had gone against his advice lol and he put both in!!

And OMG it was the most painful thing ever!! They told me it would be like a smear but they lied lol They discovered mid transfer that the neck of my womb is very far back and hoked and poked for ages. They eventually had to call for the head embryologist to come and rescue me from dying of the pain! But they got them in eventually and my poor DH looked like he was about to fall over.

After the transfer, we spent all day travelling and only made it home at 10pm last night. I puked my guts up when I got home!! I have never been so glad to get home in my life. I'd been quite unwell through the whole thing due to having so many eggs and I was so constipated (sorry TMI!).

But we're home now :coffee: and I'm dying to have a read and see how how everybody is doing......


----------



## jojoD

Oh Mrs R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

In a way the mistake was a blessing. Good old Belfast!!! 

I am so delighted that you have two lovely blasties on board. Yay!!!!!!!!!!! And plenty more on ice to add to your brood in the future. What phenomenal numbers. 40 follicles!! That's nuts!!!!!!! :wacko:

I have been thinking about you lots. Seems like ages from we heard from you!! But your news was certainly worth the waiting for!!! Welcome to the two week wait fellow pupo chick!!!!!!!!! I hope you are on :cloud9:

Hopefully you'll feel more settled etc now you're home. What are you to do now then? Do you do a blood test or pee on a stick??? etc :hugs:


----------



## muncho

MRS R... we were wondering where you were. we are all about the same time then...

OMG what a story, as i was reading i did think 30 was too many but as you say in your case it has worked out.

OMG (how many times shall i say that) , 22 fert, thats brilliant also and 2 balsts is even better


I has the same prob as you during ET, i did wonder how the heck i was going to give birth..

when is test date.?

JoJo and i have been going mad the last few days but hey you can join in now!

JOJO and i both had ET last thurs. JOJO had 3 day transfer and i had 2 as i only had 1 little fighter!

Sorry JOJO im speaking on your behlaf again :( slap me please

Anyways,im realy glad things have worke out and im not surprised you are happy to be at home
ENJOY AND RELAX xx


----------



## jojoD

Speak away, I don't mind at all. :hugs: 

Oh another one for the pupo club!!!!!! :happydance:

My embryo transfer was a flaming nightmare as well. A smear my eye!!!!!! LOL! At one point I really worried that they wouldn't be able to do it due to my "petite cervix". What a laugh!!! My friend says I just want out of childbirth and it's my perfect excuse for a section! Haha!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks for thinking of me girls. I can honestly say that was the worst 5 days of my life!! I'm so relieved to be home I've hardly even had time to think about what's going on inside. I don't even know what the stats are for 2 blasts.

The head embryologist rang again today just to let me know that the rest of our embies are not good enough to freeze, but that she'd had a look at the two they put back and she says they're good quality.

So it's fingers crossed til Friday 26th. I thought it was a 2ww but mine is only 11 days lol I've got a bottle to pee in and a test strip. 

Did you get a little pic of your embryos? We did and it's very weird as I don't really know what I'm looking at lol

What day are you ladies testing on?


----------



## Mrs R

Oh jojoD, my cervix was 'sensitive' lol whilst yours is 'petite'. I think if they told us how bad it really was we wouldn't go through with it!!


----------



## jojoD

We are due to test on the Thursday, just day before you. Which is 14 days after transfer for us. Funny, we were just talking about whether or not we'll test early :wacko:


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> Oh jojoD, my cervix was 'sensitive' lol whilst yours is 'petite'. I think if they told us how bad it really was we wouldn't go through with it!!

Exactly LOL!!! I keep reading about how it is a 'painfree procedure, lasts 10-15 minutes'. Think it took bout twenty for them to get the flippin catheter in!!!! Plus I haven't got the strongest of bladders and kept thinking I was going to wee myself the whole time. NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs R

I'm guessing it's 14 days after EC then? That's why mine is an 11 day wait as I had to wait an extra 3 days before they went back?

How many did you have put back jojo? Was your little fighter good quality muncho?


----------



## Mrs R

Never mind peeing, I'd been unable to go to the loo for 5 days and had taken laxatives and prunes (bleurgh!) in the days leading up to ET and they all seemed to have start working about 2 hours before I had to go in. I thought if they didn't hurry up I might have another little accident that didn't come from my bladder!!
I know that sounds disgusting, but that's how traumatic it was for me!!


----------



## muncho

so what now??
Mrs R is back
we know when we are testing

i want a cream cak, do you think its ok to have one?

Mrs R , so am i right in saying you have none to freeze , and you have 2 blasts at ET?
stats for blasts are def good but my sis has 2 grade 3's put back in on day 2 or 3 twice and she got her bfp. So it really is indivudal. But the stats are better with blasts


----------



## Mrs R

We had 11 frozen on day 2. But of the 11 that they left to grow, we got 2 blasts. So we still have 11 snow babies should I ever get over the trauma of ET and want to have another go


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> I'm guessing it's 14 days after EC then? That's why mine is an 11 day wait as I had to wait an extra 3 days before they went back?
> 
> How many did you have put back jojo? Was your little fighter good quality muncho?

Well in the end we had no option. Out of my 12 eggs 7 were inseminated but only 1 fertilised. We then had to wait the 24 hours to see if it was developing. Was by far the worst 24 hours of my life, even worse than the day we heard we had to go for IVF. :cry:

I was up from 4:30 a.m. but the next morning they rang with good news. By the morning it was up to 5 cells so they were going to go ahead with the transfer. When we went for transfer they told us it was a Grade 1 (1 being the best) and up to 9 cells. So although we only had one it was doing super!!! 

Then we had the nightmare of the transfer where they told me the neck of my cervix was very very narrow, hence why I found it so painful. But eventually it went ok, like yourself I had to have a second person try. So our lovely little embie has been on board for five days now. I just hope it thinks my womb is all inclusive five star accomodation and plans on sticking around. Really hope we all get a :bfp:


----------



## Mrs R

One good quality embryo is all it takes. Now we all just need to make it through the next 10-11 days.... and yes muncho, i think cream buns are allowed!


----------



## muncho

MRS R great that you have a huge number on standby

My little 'un was a 4 cell by day 2 which is normal. i didnt get a grade but they said it was all going to plan


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> One good quality embryo is all it takes. Now we all just need to make it through the next 10-11 days.... and yes muncho, i think cream buns are allowed!

True!! Cream buns all round!!
Are you using progesterone pessaries too??
You'll have to read back through this thread, lots of info on them and on our toilet habits due to the darn things!!!! LOL :haha:


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> MRS R great that you have a huge number on standby
> 
> My little 'un was a 4 cell by day 2 which is normal. i didnt get a grade but they said it was all going to plan

Your little one was at same stage mine was the day before and look how well it came on. So I'm sure yours was exactly the same. Four cells was great!! :winkwink:


----------



## muncho

6 jaffa cakes later, im feeling a fat moooooo

couldnt get out to get the cakes, its raining too much..

JOJO just saw your ticker, feels so much longer than 5 days since transfer

so on this thread now its us three and brooklyn!

watching angela and frinds now on sky 1 :)


----------



## brooklyn1

so much going on here! Welcome back Mrs. R- that sounds like a nightmare. But the end result is good, and now you're home and can join the wonderful, exciting tww....

I have some news girls, but I am scared to report it. I went completely mad yesterday after googling for 3 hours, and very impulsively decided to test (this was at 4 in the afternoon and not after holding my pee for that long). I really lost my mind and I think I just wanted to see the bfn and get it over with. But it was a faint BFP!!!! Then I got paranoid that the HCG was still in my system from the trigger, but that was 14 days ago, so probably not, but still. So I POAS this morning and there was a line and it's darker! OMG! I think it may have worked, but I'm terrified that the line will disappear...I have felt absolutely awful these past few days- so bloated that my stomach is tender and I'm in pain. I think both DH and I are in a state of disbelief.


----------



## jojoD

Oh Brooklyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's great!!!!!!!! That's a wonderful sign. I'm confident your preggo as each day passes and your own hcg increases the line on your tests will get stronger!!! YAY!!!!!!! :happydance:

Am so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## muncho

brooklyn congrats AGAIN..i posted in your journal as well

Did you have spotting or implantation and if so what did you experience..

good luck for the blood test xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Thanks ladies. I'm waiting for you to join me!
Muncho, I've been trying to figure out what has been going on with me this past week, and I'm still really confused about what has been the progesterone and what's pregnancy....I think I felt some pains in my uterus around implantation, but I'm not completely sure. It definitely wasn't pronounced. No bleeding at all. I know that I have been really thirsty these last 4 or 5 days, so that could have been something. My body is such a mixed up mess right now, I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Millana

brooklyn1 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm waiting for you to join me!
> Muncho, I've been trying to figure out what has been going on with me this past week, and I'm still really confused about what has been the progesterone and what's pregnancy....I think I felt some pains in my uterus around implantation, but I'm not completely sure. It definitely wasn't pronounced. No bleeding at all. I know that I have been really thirsty these last 4 or 5 days, so that could have been something. My body is such a mixed up mess right now, I don't know what's going on.

Brooklyn,

Your news gave me a lump on my throat and goosebumps all over. YOU GO, GIRL!!


----------



## Mrs R

Congratulations brooklyn, fingers crossed this is it for you!!!

When is ur official test date?

I'm guessing the hcg takes about 10 days to get out of your system so any hcg being picked up now should definitely be all yours.

P.S jojo I'm also taking progesterone pessaries, messy little buggers that they are! I know most of us are told to drink 3litres a day, but I also have to measure my 'output' (as in pee in a jug and tally it up at the end of the day!) All to do with the OHSS


----------



## Trying4ever

MrsR!! I had thought you had disappeared off the face of this earth! So glad things worked out for you! 

I was just writing in my journal that I finally had 19 eggs retreived but because of 'abnormal' sperm they changed IVF to ICSI aswell. So 6 eggs were IVF and of those 3 fertilised but the rest were ICSI and only 2 fertilised!!! I am so peeved at the embryologist .....what a dumb embryologist who doesnt know what they are doing! They said that the rest of the eggs 'didnt survive the ICSI process' which means that the technique is rubbish and they squished my eggs :( 

I had hope for more to freeze....I hope that the 5 survive till thurs when I will have ET fx

JOJO, Muncho...I didnt realise its been less than a week since your ET??? GOsh it seems like forever! I am so not looking forward to my wait.

Brooklyn over the moon for you!


----------



## peartree

Wow Mrs R - what a story! But :happydance: for 2 blasties on board!

Brooklyn - Congratulations again for the BFP! :excited:

:dust: again for all you ladies in your 2WW.

Did you ladies take time off after EC and ET?
My clinic does 2 day transfers, and do the EC on a Wed, with ET on Friday. They advised that I would be fit for work on the following Monday, and would probably be better off going to work to keep my mind off things. What did you all do?


----------



## Mrs R

I was planning on taking a day or 2 off work following ET but to be honest, I feel like I've been run over by a bus!! I'm knackered and I'm aching all over and don't know when I'll be back on my feet.

I think the OHSS might be creeping in to tell you the truth, my ribs and upper back are very sore and I'm a little short of breath. The only thing i can do is drink plenty of water and hope for the best..... might phone me GP tomorrow just to be on the safe side


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies - I am secretly stalking you - as I will soon be coming up to ivf and cause you are also all so wonderful.

Brooklyn my eyes filled with tears for you. This is it!

Thanks all for sharing your experiences about EC and ET.

Love to all.


----------



## 3yearsttc

keep us posted on the details, good luck!


----------



## Mrs R

Morning ladies,

Been thinking about our chances during the night, and am wondering out of the four of us at similar stages muncho, jojo, brooklyn and myself (not sure exactly what stage ur at Trying4ever), what are the chances of success??

Obviously it looks like Brooklyn has already got her BFP (fingers crossed!) but what stats did your consultant give you??

In the initial stages, I was told I had 50% chance due to my age (I'm 25). Then when we went to blastie stage, I was told one blastie gave me 55% chance i think. Or maybe they meant that with 2 blastocysts on board I have a 55% chance?? I'm very confused lol 

I'm afraid to google it! I'm a bit of a pessimist so to me, I still have a 45% chance of not being successful. I think that's a thing I do to protect myself, make any sense?

I know that both muncho and jojo have had one embie put back, and I'm such a pessimist that I can see you ladies being successful whereas I'm not. Oh God I'm having one of those days, aren't I? And it's not even 9am yet!!!


----------



## muncho

Mrs R said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Been thinking about our chances during the night, and am wondering out of the four of us at similar stages muncho, jojo, brooklyn and myself (not sure exactly what stage ur at Trying4ever), what are the chances of success??
> 
> Obviously it looks like Brooklyn has already got her BFP (fingers crossed!) but what stats did your consultant give you??
> 
> In the initial stages, I was told I had 50% chance due to my age (I'm 25). Then when we went to blastie stage, I was told one blastie gave me 55% chance i think. Or maybe they meant that with 2 blastocysts on board I have a 55% chance?? I'm very confused lol
> 
> I'm afraid to google it! I'm a bit of a pessimist so to me, I still have a 45% chance of not being successful. I think that's a thing I do to protect myself, make any sense?
> 
> I know that both muncho and jojo have had one embie put back, and I'm such a pessimist that I can see you ladies being successful whereas I'm not. Oh God I'm having one of those days, aren't I? And it's not even 9am yet!!!

Mrs R welcome to the paranoia club, JOJO and i are avid members..

Well 1st of all you are 25, so that REALLY is good. I dont know how old Jo is. 
Poor you thou to go throu all this at 25 and no wonder you got so many follicles.
im 39, so my chances normally would have been 20-25% with 2. As i only have 1, i dont know wnat my chances are. i dont want to know. I have been having acupuncture and that can increase your chances.
I think the clinic thought we were crazy to go ahead with 1 egg but we are taking a chance and its an expensive gamble but me and dh are fighters and we are hopign our little embie will be the same.
Try no to google (easy to say i know)

BUT you ahve great chances due to your age and the blasts!


----------



## muncho

i dont think this is a symptom but it is strange

TMI ALERT!
i woke up this am and my nickers were really damp, i could see the bits which were damp. Strange!! Now i know i am taking the pesaarys at night and when i wake up there is alot of white residue but NORMALLY its really dry. today it was damp. Im not thinking much into it coz i think we can drive ourselves crazy but i thought it was weird!


----------



## Mrs R

Oh you've moved on from paranoia to symptom spotting!! lol

I think I might be able to avoid symptom spotting (to some degree) if I go back to work next week, will keep my over-active mind occupied. Are you off for the full 2 week wait muncho?


----------



## muncho

yes pretty much, I go back to work around the time im due to test!! 
Im 'working from home' if u know what i mean,My boss is on hols so taking advantage of that. Have not done any work. Made a few calls but thats it.
You may feel implantation? not everyone does , but you never know!


----------



## jojoD

Muncho- I was just logging in to report exactly the same symptom as you!!! Last night we went to see a show and I was sitting for the duration. When I stood up all I could feel was how damp, bordering on wet my pants were. Lovely I know!!!!!!

I nearly burst into tears than and there as I was so convinced it would be AF!! Got to the toilet and it wasn't AF- Thank God!!! Wasn't ewcm either, just damp. Like you Muncho I could see the wet patch- TMI again!!! And I hadn't had a pessary in from the morning!!!!

Don't know whether to be excited by this or not. Some months right before AF I would clear discharge anyway as well as sore boobs etc... I just hope it's for a different reason this time.

I'm 27 ladies. Mrs R I was due to be off this week anyway but have yaken next week too. My job stresses me to the maximum so I just thought I would be better off. Spoke to GP and she agreed, said a line was no prob. My employer has known from the start and has been wonderful. 

Nearly half way there Muncho!!!!


----------



## muncho

i dont know what to think about the DAMP thing but ltes hope its a sign

I really would like to move over to 1st tri with you guys and brooklyn :)

i dont want to talk to you 'spring chickens' , im jealous of your age :(
lol only kidding. I need to have a baby before i get tooooooo old..


----------



## Mrs R

Oh I've still got 9 days to go, and I've only waited 2!! I'm supposed to be testing on the Friday morning, but I might save my morning pee and test after work when I get home. I don't think I could face going to work if i got bad news, and I don't think I could drive in a straight line if I got good news lol 

What are your testing plans??


----------



## muncho

havent got any yet, it depends on what dh is doing as i dont want to be on my own when i test :)


----------



## muncho

jojo

wen to for a shower about 8.30am. i just went to the loo and i have the same dampness
i have my lucky nickers on ( pink and frilly) i wash them every night and wear them during the day. im laughing as i write this at how pathetic it sounds. In my normal life i am a profession woman who is now talking about her damp foo foo!!!

anyway im sure they were dry when i put them on, 
strange!


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> jojo
> 
> wen to for a shower about 8.30am. i just went to the loo and i have the same dampness
> i have my lucky nickers on ( pink and frilly) i wash them every night and wear them during the day. im laughing as i write this at how pathetic it sounds. In my normal life i am a profession woman who is now talking about her damp foo foo!!!
> 
> anyway im sure they were dry when i put them on,
> strange!

LOL!!!! I have lucky knickers too that I wore to egg collection, washed them and wore them again for embryo transfer!!! Mine are black and spotty and frilly! HAHA!!!!! I too am a professional, what a laugh!!!!!! Go team damp foo foo!!!!

Oh Muncho Im so glad you and I are going through all these things together. The hub just looks at me when I describe these sorta things to him and then says..... ask Muncho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> jojo
> 
> wen to for a shower about 8.30am. i just went to the loo and i have the same dampness
> i have my lucky nickers on ( pink and frilly) i wash them every night and wear them during the day. im laughing as i write this at how pathetic it sounds. In my normal life i am a profession woman who is now talking about her damp foo foo!!!
> 
> anyway im sure they were dry when i put them on,
> strange!
> 
> LOL!!!! I have lucky knickers too that I wore to egg collection, washed them and wore them again for embryo transfer!!! Mine are black and spotty and frilly! HAHA!!!!! I too am a professional, what a laugh!!!!!! Go team damp foo foo!!!!
> 
> Oh Muncho Im so glad you and I are going through all these things together. The hub just looks at me when I describe these sorta things to him and then says..... ask Muncho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

OMG i nearly peed in my pants lauging at that!!
thats so sweet of DH. i havent told him about the damp foo foo as he is away but he would think im a crazy woman talking to another woman about my damp foo foo
I dont ever wnat to meet your dh knowing that he knwos i have a damp foo foo... i cant stop laughing. You have really cheered me up!
I think i have peed for real....:happydance:
i told dh last night about brooklyn and he was dead happy!!

JOJO i wore my pink and frilly to EC, ET and on the day they told me my one egg had been fertilised. So ill be doing the same routine every night, wash them and wear them aagin in the am

LOL i have even started having showers as soon as i wake up so i can monitor my foo foo and put my frilly's on!!

Today the sun is shining, my foo is damp and im laughing!!



MRS R you need to damp your foo foo then we are all on the same page :kiss:


----------



## Trying4ever

LOL really interesting to read that. I'm supposed to be working from home but I don't seem to be getting much work done which is worrying me more than if I was at work!!

After ET tomorrow I think I will take the weekend to relax and then go back to work next week...I will try and take it easy at work.......Brooklyn what did you do? Everyone else taking the full two weeks off?


----------



## muncho

Trying4ever said:


> LOL really interesting to read that. I'm supposed to be working from home but I don't seem to be getting much work done which is worrying me more than if I was at work!!
> 
> After ET tomorrow I think I will take the weekend to relax and then go back to work next week...I will try and take it easy at work.......Brooklyn what did you do? Everyone else taking the full two weeks off?

hey im glad we are amusing you..

def take the weekend to relax, you will need it. Our bodies have been thru alot with the meds and EC and then ET
You must be so excited about ET, are the clinic calling you today to give you an update on the embryos?


----------



## jojoD

Trying4ever that's brilliant that you'll be joining us on the 2WW tomorrow!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Mrs R

I'm only 2 days post transfer ladies, so I'm a few days away from the damp foo foo club!!

I've just eaten two bags of crisps so I'll just be in the 'fattie' club on my own for a few days until I have the privilege of joining you.

Trying4ever, any news from the clinic on how your babies-to-be are doing? 

I'm hoping to call into my office this Friday to pick up a few things and then work from home on Friday and be back on Monday.

I have to admit, I'm actually getting really bored sitting around at home and this is only my second day. How are you all keeping yourselves entertained? I attempted hoovering downstairs this morning and then decided I'd exerted myself too much and got back on the sofa!


----------



## Mrs R

I keep double posting, don't even know how I'm doing it


----------



## Trying4ever

jojoD said:


> Trying4ever that's brilliant that you'll be joining us on the 2WW tomorrow!!!
> :happydance:

I know I'm getting excited now...its just so surreal. Is it finally happening? Mrs R I didnt even ring the clinic today...should I? I was going to then thought I better let the little things grow and not hassle them! I said to my husband that my egg and his sperm have finally met for the FIRST time ever!!! There is fertilisation..but I hope they stick when they put them back in tomorrow. Any tips for me? I have a retroverted uterus and I just hope that wont cause them to much trouble :(


----------



## brooklyn1

hi Trying4ever, exciting that your ET is so soon! I also have a retroverted uterus and I was worried they'd have trouble, but they seemed unphased by it- they did use a bent catheter I think to get around a curve between cervix and uterus. DH was joking that his little swimmers couldn't figure out how to get around that curve and that's why we haven't gotten pregnant. Since we're unexplained, I guess you never know!

As for the tww, I was off for the whole two weeks, and I wouldn't do it like this again. I think being home for 4 days after is great- you need it to relax and recover. But after that I got a little bored, and it was too much time to think, obsess, and google. I would have rather been at work and distracted. But that's just me....


----------



## brooklyn1

ladies, I just read all the way back (this thread seems very active in the UK morning when I'm asleep!)...I love the recycled underwear and damp foo foo conversation. 
So, I also had some dampness this week- not as damp as you ladies are describing, but definitely some sort of clear, watery discharge. I keep looking for the creamy discharge that people talk about with pregnancy, but it's impossible to tell if it's creamy or not because it's all mixed in with the progesterone which is white and chalky. I think it's clear.

My DH knows about you all as well. Whether he likes it or not, I tell him little things that you've said and funny anectdotes. He's taken to saying, 'why don't you ask your ladies about that?' And I usually do because he's hopeless with this stuff.


----------



## muncho

ok so went for acupouncture today. ill keep it brief as you girls dont have acu.
Normally you use needles to regulate the hormones and relax you.
Today he took my pulse first (the 1st time was when i went to see him in NOv last year)
then he said he was going to do something different today without any needles. this was ot nourish the blood, then he did his bit.

When he finishes i asked him about my pulse and why he did something different today.
He said my pulse was faster today which means implantation could have happened and thats why he had to do somehting different. Now he is very laid back and said this very casually.
He said from now on we will be working on norishing the blood. I asked 'is this because you think im pregnant?'
he said yes!

I said 'what if im not?' 
he said 'then we go back to the needles and regualte the blood not nourish it'
TBH im a bit confused, im takign it with a pinch of salt, I know that they can tell by your pulse as its something to do with the circulatory system working harder.

well, i hope he is right!

tryting4ever, i think we have all had a bit of an issue with ET somewhere along the line. You did well not to ring the clinic, im too nosey .

Good luck for tomorrow and we look forward to you joining our damp banter:hugs:


----------



## muncho

ok so went for acupouncture today. ill keep it brief as you girls dont have acu.
Normally you use needles to regulate the hormones and relax you.
Today he took my pulse first (the 1st time was when i went to see him in NOv last year)
then he said he was going to do something different today without any needles. this was ot nourish the blood, then he did his bit.

When he finishes i asked him about my pulse and why he did something different today.
He said my pulse was faster today which means implantation could have happened and thats why he had to do somehting different. Now he is very laid back and said this very casually.
He said from now on we will be working on norishing the blood. I asked 'is this because you think im pregnant?'
he said yes!

I said 'what if im not?' 
he said 'then we go back to the needles and regualte the blood not nourish it'
TBH im a bit confused, im taking it with a pinch of salt, I know that they can tell by your pulse as its something to do with the circulatory system working harder.

well, i hope he is right!

tryting4ever, i think we have all had a bit of an issue with ET somewhere along the line. You did well not to ring the clinic, im too nosey .

Good luck for tomorrow and we look forward to you joining our damp banter:hugs:


----------



## Millana

jojoD said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> jojo
> 
> wen to for a shower about 8.30am. i just went to the loo and i have the same dampness
> i have my lucky nickers on ( pink and frilly) i wash them every night and wear them during the day. im laughing as i write this at how pathetic it sounds. In my normal life i am a profession woman who is now talking about her damp foo foo!!!
> 
> anyway im sure they were dry when i put them on,
> strange!
> 
> LOL!!!! I have lucky knickers too that I wore to egg collection, washed them and wore them again for embryo transfer!!! Mine are black and spotty and frilly! HAHA!!!!! I too am a professional, what a laugh!!!!!! Go team damp foo foo!!!!
> 
> Oh Muncho Im so glad you and I are going through all these things together. The hub just looks at me when I describe these sorta things to him and then says..... ask Muncho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Wait........ I've got to get me those lucky knickers too!!! My appt. with my doc is this Friday, he will then decide whether another EC or just FET (ok, remember - Pink and Frilly, pink and frilly)


----------



## muncho

Millana said:


> jojoD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> jojo
> 
> wen to for a shower about 8.30am. i just went to the loo and i have the same dampness
> i have my lucky nickers on ( pink and frilly) i wash them every night and wear them during the day. im laughing as i write this at how pathetic it sounds. In my normal life i am a profession woman who is now talking about her damp foo foo!!!
> 
> anyway im sure they were dry when i put them on,
> strange!
> 
> LOL!!!! I have lucky knickers too that I wore to egg collection, washed them and wore them again for embryo transfer!!! Mine are black and spotty and frilly! HAHA!!!!! I too am a professional, what a laugh!!!!!! Go team damp foo foo!!!!
> 
> Oh Muncho Im so glad you and I are going through all these things together. The hub just looks at me when I describe these sorta things to him and then says..... ask Muncho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait........ I've got to get me those lucky knickers too!!! My appt. with my doc is this Friday, he will then decide whether another EC or just FET (ok, remember - Pink and Frilly, pink and frilly)Click to expand...

lol.. thats so funny!

I bought these 4 years ago with a matching bra. I had just met DH and it was going to be our 1st night of passion and i wanted to look sexy..
I dont really wear them that often as i prefer thongs..:haha:

Jeeze i didnt think at that time i was going to be washing them every night during my 2WW

good luck for Friday. let us know how you get on.


----------



## jojoD

I only own several pairs of full pants as I prefer thongs myself. So the full pants I do have are all quite OTT!!! In my head the jazziness must make up for there being so much material! LOL!!

Muncho- that's brill news from the acu man and such a positive and hopeful sign!! I hope you didn't share the details of a particular dream!!!!! hehe!!!


----------



## Trying4ever

LOL this gets funnier and funnier...brooklyn you're rightthis thread is very active in the morning! 

Well I caved in and I did ring the clinic at 4.55pm ....look what you made me do??!!! LOL

From the 5 fertilised we have 4 left.....1 is at the 3 cell stage and 2 at the 2 cell stage...is that good? I have a feeling its not great on 2nd day....how will they get to 6-8 cell stage in 24hours? I am going to send my little embies some good positive vibes to grow grow grow by tomorrow! I need two good ones to be put back! Ps whats grade 1?


----------



## muncho

thats good. they pretty much double every day so dont worry

Glad that you rang. Tomorrow you will find out the quality :)

i think we all wake up and get a little carried away. I will miss this banter next week when im at work as i dont work in an office :(


----------



## Mrs R

I think this thread is so active in the morning because we're all off on the 2ww and lying on our bums!! It'll be much less active next week.

Girls I need to ask a serious question (not a damp foo foo related one). Do you know what I can take for constipation on an on-going basis? I'm guessing it's progesterone related but i'm going days on end without so much as a rumble! What's safe to take, and please don't suggest prunes lol


----------



## Mrs R

I think this thread is so active in the morning because we're all off on the 2ww and lying on our bums!! It'll be much less active next week.

Girls I need to ask a serious question (not a damp foo foo related one). Do you know what I can take for constipation on an on-going basis? I'm guessing it's progesterone related but i'm going days on end without so much as a rumble! What's safe to take, and please don't suggest prunes lol


----------



## Dilek

Mrs R said:


> I think this thread is so active in the morning because we're all off on the 2ww and lying on our bums!! It'll be much less active next week.
> 
> Girls I need to ask a serious question (not a damp foo foo related one). Do you know what I can take for constipation on an on-going basis? I'm guessing it's progesterone related but i'm going days on end without so much as a rumble! What's safe to take, and please don't suggest prunes lol

Sorry to but in, but ive been told vitamin c is a like taking a laxative. I take it with my iron tablets and im very regular and well all know what iron can do to our bowels. Hope it helps.


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R- as Dilek says vitamin c can really help. Pure orange juice or (sorry) prune juice, figs, drink plenty of water or a hot water with lemon in it. Or weetabix with hot milk, you could put sugar or sweetener in, makes it like a porridge. 

Trying4ever- to answer your question, 'what is a grade one?'
To give us ladies the best chance of getting pregnant the best quality embryos are selected for transfer. Embryologists assess the embryos and grade them. The top graded embryos are then selected as these are most likely to implant in the womb and continue to develop. Found this on the net:

They do this by applying a system of grading, using criteria for early stage embryos such as:
* the number of cells present
* how fast the cells are dividing
* whether the division is even
* whether there are any fragments of cells present  this means that some cells have degenerated.

Different grading schemes are used for embryos when they reach the blastocyst stage (around day 5 of their development). Grading systems vary slightly, depending on your clinic, but they all produce similar results. My little embie was grade 1- no fragmentation and even cell division. My embryologist said a grade 1 is perfect. Hope that helps to explain X

PS Only about 20% of embryos are grade one and other grades will still make healthy babies. Just embryologists believe lower grades are less likely to implant. But I've read on the net ladies with 2cell grade 3 embies that still gave them a BFP


----------



## muncho

Mrs R said:


> I think this thread is so active in the morning because we're all off on the 2ww and lying on our bums!! It'll be much less active next week.
> 
> Girls I need to ask a serious question (not a damp foo foo related one). Do you know what I can take for constipation on an on-going basis? I'm guessing it's progesterone related but i'm going days on end without so much as a rumble! What's safe to take, and please don't suggest prunes lol

i think you think you can take lactose, but its best to go to the pharmacy and tell him. They will know best

Can i ask a dumb question. I dont think i have ever had constipation. Is that that you cant go but you want to it does it takes ages when you are on the loo ( i have lad the latter before)
hope that helps


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Mrs R- as Dilek says vitamin c can really help. Pure orange juice or (sorry) prune juice, figs, drink plenty of water or a hot water with lemon in it. Or weetabix with hot milk, you could put sugar or sweetener in, makes it like a porridge.
> 
> Trying4ever- to answer your question, 'what is a grade one?'
> To give us ladies the best chance of getting pregnant the best quality embryos are selected for transfer. Embryologists assess the embryos and grade them. The top graded embryos are then selected as these are most likely to implant in the womb and continue to develop. Found this on the net:
> 
> They do this by applying a system of grading, using criteria for early stage embryos such as:
> * the number of cells present
> * how fast the cells are dividing
> * whether the division is even
> * whether there are any fragments of cells present  this means that some cells have degenerated.
> 
> Different grading schemes are used for embryos when they reach the blastocyst stage (around day 5 of their development). Grading systems vary slightly, depending on your clinic, but they all produce similar results. My little embie was grade 1- no fragmentation and even cell division. My embryologist said a grade 1 is perfect. Hope that helps to explain X
> 
> PS Only about 20% of embryos are grade one and other grades will still make healthy babies. Just embryologists believe lower grades are less likely to implant. But I've read on the net ladies with 2cell grade 3 embies that still gave them a BFP



TRYING: here are some pictures of grade 1, 2,3 embryo

BUt remember you can still get fp from a grade 3 . my sis did!


----------



## muncho

Morning everyone

MRS R: how is the constipation?

JOJO: how are you today?

Trying: good luck for today :)

me: im fine . No symptoms now. Im feeling really tired but thats because im not sleeping uring the night. Im used to this though so its nothing new.
Last 2 days at home , so i ahve some really good films to watch later...yeaaaa


----------



## jojoD

Well.... another twist in our journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My husband has to go to England on business. Guess when????? Today week, my test day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::wacko:

So, looks like I'll def be testing early, one day early anyway. 

First Response Early Pregnancy Tests (2 pack) are buy one get one free in Superdrug at the mo. It seems to be a good sensitive test, detects 25 mIU. So I caved and bought them!!! So I now have five tests in the house LOL!! 

Not feeling very positive these past two days. I feel totally normal, certainly dont have a 'pregnant' feeling!!!!!


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> MRS R: how is the constipation?
> 
> JOJO: how are you today?
> 
> Trying: good luck for today :)
> 
> me: im fine . No symptoms now. Im feeling really tired but thats because im not sleeping uring the night. Im used to this though so its nothing new.
> Last 2 days at home , so i ahve some really good films to watch later...yeaaaa

Muncho, I was very worried about having no symptoms these past two days.

Mrs R, hope you're stocking up on all no:2 relieving products!!

Trying4ever, You're in my thoughts today. Big hugs your way :hugs:

Brooklyn, How are you our pregnant friend???


----------



## muncho

JOJO: good reason to test early!! i def want dh to be around as well so i dont blame you. You want some one to share you good news with right!!

i bought those dam tests ages ago, never use the FR ones . i dont think i shoudl use the POAS ones as they dont work. Even when i was ov it never showed up. So may just have to go for FR straight away.

Glad you dont have nay symptoms either. Almost every single friend i have NEVER had many symptoms so early on. this is a bit controversial what im about to say.

I read on TTC thats people say thay have all these symptoms and TBH i think some of it os in our heads We wnat this so much that you will make yourself believe anything. I have said beofre your mind is very powerful
Having said that i am one of the lucky ones that NEVER has amy symptoms of af so its easy for me to say. the one time i got pains i went to docs and later got diagonosed with endo :(

I know soem women do get bad af pains and i guess thats were its hard to know whats af and whats BFP pains.

Phew got that off my chest. Back to our banter..

Im really thinking whether to test oin sunday, DH leaves home most days at 6.30am and i dont want to take the test then he has to leave , whatever the outcome is.
If its negative i want time to get myself together before i go to work on Monday. Also JOJO it will be just under 2 weeks from EC so its not tetsing that early. Im sure you should test 2 weeks from EC as that is in theory when you ov.. am i right?

what do you think ?


----------



## Mrs R

Morning ladies,

Had a bit of a lie in this morning as my dog spent the whole night howling and keeping me awake. Poor DH was for throwing a bucket of water over her at 2am (I didn't let him) Also had a nightmare so that didn't help either.

I've been stocking up on the weetabix and fruit and will get some OJ later. Not feeling too bad just yet but think I'll have to get used to no poo-poo's for at least another week (might only need progesterone for another week)

I just realised this morning that I have 2 days of training next week in work so I'll be in for 2 days, then training for 2 days then it's test day!

I would test early too jojo if my DH wasn't going to be here. Not something i want to do alone.

I was counting and my test date is actually 16 days after 'ovulation' or EC. Unfortunately my AF generally arrives 14 days after ov (that's on the one or two occasions I actually o'd on my own lol) So if it's BFN for me I might well know before I test. Or would the progesterone slow up AF? Oh I think I might be in the obsessive stage!!


----------



## muncho

MRS R prog tabs can make af early or delay.

Af normall arrives 2 weeks after ov for me too, which makes it next tuesday.

Welocme on board the obsessive train :)


----------



## jojoD

I agree totally Muncho!!!!
My friends had no early symtoms either. In fact my friend had a late AF and tested, it was negative. Took another good fews days before hcg was strong enough. She was five weeks before the test was positive and told me the other day it was weeks later before she actually felt preggers. So much so that at about seven weeks she did another test!!!!

I get sore boobs on the odd month. Would nearly always have ewcm around ovulation. So symptom spotting means nothing to me anyway cos it is just like any other month. Our situation makes us much more aware of every twinge. We had invasive procedures and really the twinges could be our ovaries healing after ec. 

I think I'll test on Sunday for the same reason. I mentioned a girl I know who got BFP from her 2nd IVF a few weeks ago. She got her BFP 10 days after et. Sunday is ten days after for us too.

Yes egg collection is technically ovulation day for us. So it's two weeks since conception all but one day for me and two days for you. Let's hope our little embies and emitting plenty of hcg!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

Oh god, why do they make us wait knowing we'll be on knicker watch like crazy ladies!

Personally I'm totally against testing early because I think I would die if I got a positive result and then AF arrived. I'd rather just avoid that situation altogether, so much so that I'm considering leaving it until the Saturday again when I'm off work. That way, if it's negative, I can tuck into a bottle of wine at 6.30am and not get the sack lol

How have your DH's been feeling about it all this week?


----------



## jojoD

I have a 27/28 day cycle so techincally I'm due AF on Sunday or Monday. Which makes me think I' not really testing early. But these pessaries etc really give us no idea when we are now due. GGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :wacko:


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> Oh god, why do they make us wait knowing we'll be on knicker watch like crazy ladies!
> 
> Personally I'm totally against testing early because I think I would die if I got a positive result and then AF arrived. I'd rather just avoid that situation altogether, so much so that I'm considering leaving it until the Saturday again when I'm off work. That way, if it's negative, I can tuck into a bottle of wine at 6.30am and not get the sack lol
> 
> How have your DH's been feeling about it all this week?

Knicker watch!!!!!!! LOL!!! Love it!!!!
I didn't think there was such a thing as a false positive??? I know it can be too early and hence a false negative but I thought a positive meant definite hcg. I know some things can affect it but the trigger shot will def be out of our system by two weeks. 

My DH has been at work so think that's kept him busy and occupied his mind a good bit.


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> I have a 27/28 day cycle so techincally I'm due AF on Sunday or Monday. Which makes me think I' not really testing early. But these pessaries etc really give us no idea when we are now due. GGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :wacko:


for me its technically mon or poss tuesday

Yes u are right when you dont have any symptoms you do notice every tiny twinge, i do get cm around ov but i cant remember if i get it after ov. def dont get any around af. I have had a bit of browish cm last few days but i havent mentioned it as i dont know if normally get this.

SO sunday it is then? ill have to talk dh into it. he doesnt want to test early..

MRS R : is test date late next week for you?


----------



## Mrs R

My test date is Friday next week, seems like a life time away! I would just be afraid of testing positive and losing it very early jojo, as we all know is common. Couldn't face it, so I won't Put myself through it. I know we're all different though.

My DH is knackered as he went straight back to work when we returned from Manchester so he's still's falling asleep all over the place. I'm here on my own all day, then he falls asleep at 9pm. It's very boring. But I'm into work in the morning to pick a few things up and then back home to work from my sofa. 

It's probably a good thing though because I keep 'accidentally' flicking onto the baby programs on Sky. I blubbed my way through one this morning where a couple had IVF and ended up with twin girls. It's so not healthy for me! I might go and look up holidays or something as a consolation prize in case it's bad news.... my pessimism is actually annoying me now, PMA PMA PMA.........


----------



## jojoD

Muncho that sounds like implantation to me. Everything I've read about it says how it is a pinkish or brownish cm. And not necessarily red like AF. I def think you'll get a BFP!!! Wish as was as confident about my own. I think i'll get a BFN, I really feel 100% back to normal.


----------



## Mrs R

PMA jojo, PMA!


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> PMA jojo, PMA!


You're so right!!! PMA....PMA..... PMA....
Another friend had a baby several week ago. Off to see them today. I know I'll be fine while I'm there. But it's when I leave... I know I'll be thinking when will people come to my house to see my baby....

Hopefully the answer to my own question is November


----------



## Mrs R

Much better jojo!!

I'm off to do something productive for the rest of the day (like watch films lol) Speak soon ladies as I'll be in work tomorrow morning


----------



## muncho

jojoD said:


> Muncho that sounds like implantation to me. Everything I've read about it says how it is a pinkish or brownish cm. And not necessarily red like AF. I def think you'll get a BFP!!! Wish as was as confident about my own. I think i'll get a BFN, I really feel 100% back to normal.


keep up your PMA girl. !!
there was so little its not even worth mentioning it. it def wasnt white. im not even sure it was brown. so again could be my mind making me think something that isnt true.

Have a lovely day seeing your friend. People will be coming to see in Dec, you might want a month on your own recovering from the birth !!! lol 

MRS R: enjoy your films. im watching one this afternoon. i dont have any of those sky channels. good job otherwise i would be hooked.

catch u ladies later :hugs:


----------



## Trying4ever

Thanks Muncho and JOJO!! Had ET today...one from ICSI and one from IVF....the embryologist came to tell me that thats whatthey will do and I was lying on the table saying 'but no I want them BOTH from IVF or one or the other not both'. She looked at me blankly and my OH gave me a stare like 'WTF??' I had been thinking last night that if they put one ICSI embryo back and one IVF then I will be forever thinking which one are you? The ICSI child or the IVF one? LOL Then I thought 'dont get ahead of yourself darling it might not even work :( Then I shut up and told her fine to go ahead with it...Bizarre I know I am acting all erratic!


----------



## muncho

Trying4ever said:


> Thanks Muncho and JOJO!! Had ET today...one from ICSI and one from IVF....the embryologist came to tell me that thats whatthey will do and I was lying on the table saying 'but no I want them BOTH from IVF or one or the other not both'. She looked at me blankly and my OH gave me a stare like 'WTF??' I had been thinking last night that if they put one ICSI embryo back and one IVF then I will be forever thinking which one are you? The ICSI child or the IVF one? LOL Then I thought 'dont get ahead of yourself darling it might not even work :( Then I shut up and told her fine to go ahead with it...Bizarre I know I am acting all erratic!

I havent been in that situation but does it matter which one they are from?
Or do you just want to know
Great news about 2 thou, i take it they told you the grade?

Make sure you relax now and drink lots of water and keep us updated.. x


----------



## Millana

jojoD said:


> Muncho that sounds like implantation to me. Everything I've read about it says how it is a pinkish or brownish cm. And not necessarily red like AF. I def think you'll get a BFP!!! Wish as was as confident about my own. I think i'll get a BFN, I really feel 100% back to normal.

jojoD, remember those countless cycles where we seem to experienced all the "pregnancy symptoms", only to get BFN or AF? 

Say "you're feeling back to normal" as many times as you want, but until you got a single pink line on that stick, we are going to stay positive that you will get the good news in a few weeks!!


----------



## Mrs R

Morning ladies

Just wanted to pop in to see how we're all doing this morning? I've been to work and am now supposed to be writing a report at home (I'll do it in a minute!)

Any weird or wonderful symptoms to report today?

I'm pretty much feeling back to normal as well jojo. Have a few random things that I will not describe as 'symptoms' as I'm not a symptom spotter lol

Had really vivid dreams these last two nights (last night Peter Andre was my brother-in-law, but I kissed him anyway!), have sore sides today, like I've just done 100 sit-ups (believe me I haven't) and I've had a slightly damp foo-foo! Apart from that, I'm feeling pretty good. Oh and the not knowing is driving me bonkers- I will never last another week!


----------



## muncho

ha ha Mrs R, welcome to the damp foo foo club!!

im feeling fine. got a bit of white cm but that could be the prog pessaries!

argghhhhhh!


----------



## Trying4ever

LOL Mrs R hows it going? I too am supposed to be doing some work at home but it it soooo is going nowhere...I am getting really bored at home and procrastinate but hey I'm sure we need the next few days rest and see how it goes. I think I will def go back to work next week. I thinkI too will go insane ...I have another week and a half to go before I can test!!

I can test 4th March but I have an assignment to hand in that day and a presentation (part time studying) so maybe the assignment will keep me busy OR I will fail my assignment cos the 2WW kept me busy :(


----------



## Trying4ever

I did have a littl ebit of a nightmare though last night and thought 'OMG...what if they leftthe embies in the catheter and they didnt make it inside of me??!!!' I have GOT to be the biggest pessimist around! Cos I remember the embryologist went to check under the microscope to check if the syringe was empty of the embies but cos my legs were up in the air and I couldnt see....did she check the catheter too?? Then I suddenly woke up thinking 's*** I forgot to insert my progesterone cream!' and got up at 1am to do that. Fiddly thing.

How are you getting on Muncho, JoJo? Testing on the weekend? Wish you loads and loads of luck xx


----------



## Mrs R

Oh I think we are all going mad!! Trying4ever, glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm pretty sure they check the syringe and catheter for embies. I couldn't see what was happening whilst mine was going on so I just trust that they put them in lol

I have to admit, the more I sit at home, the more I obsess. I haven't time to think about obsessing whilst I'm in work so it might not be a bad thing to get back. Can't get into this report writing at all though, I Sky +ed Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason last night and I want to watch it, not write a bloody report!

Oh and I'm also tempted to devour the Easter Egg I bought for my nephew's birthday next week, must resist must resist....


----------



## jojoD

Trying4ever that's great you have two lovely embies on board!!!! 

I've had really bad cramps all day today. But can't tell whether it's my stomach or the other. I am now constipated too!!! So I hope it's my tummy cos I don't have any spotting or anything.

Had a councelling session this morning which was helpful. Although think I maybe cried my way through the most of it!!


----------



## muncho

JOJO gald the counselling helped you. Its good to see you do something positive !

Well i have a feelign af is on the way. I ahve alot of brown discharge and earlier when i wiped there was a bit of blood. Its far too late for implantation so oit ha sot be af. I wiped just now but there was nothing there.
Im due af today/ tomorrow going on my 28 day cycle,
I feel upset , im going to try and remember that im lucky to have made it this far :(


----------



## BabyChristie

Hey Muncho - sorry, stalking you on here now to see how things are going! 

From success stories I've read, implantation bleeding can happen later, around the time of AF so I'm sure it isn't too late. It's only been just over a week since ET hasn't it?

I have a funny feeling about you so sending you lots of :dust:

xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

PS Funny in a good way!! :hugs:


----------



## muncho

BabyChristie said:


> Hey Muncho - sorry, stalking you on here now to see how things are going!
> 
> From success stories I've read, implantation bleeding can happen later, around the time of AF so I'm sure it isn't too late. It's only been just over a week since ET hasn't it?
> 
> I have a funny feeling about you so sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> xxxx

Thanks so much. Yes transfer was last thursday, But its been 11 days since EC, doesnt implantation count from EC not ET

this whole thing is SHIT"


----------



## Trying4ever

Oh Muncho big hugs!!! I really hope that thats all it is and the spotting stops. But also dont forget some people also get spotting and are still pregnant so keep positive...I know easy for me to say. If you can hole out till test date and get your confirmation that will be best x


----------



## brooklyn1

Sorry you are going through this stress Muncho....but, I have to agree with the other ladies. It's actually 10 days post EC, right (I don't think you count the day of the EC- that's the day you 'ovulated'), so implantation could still be happening now. Hang on and don't lose hope just yet. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

Oh muncho, you poor thing. You must be going crazy right now. But as trying4ever said, bleeding doesn't always mean the worst. My nurse on Monday sat me down and told me immediately after ET that bleeding at this stage is ok and to try not to freak out. 

Bleeding is common in early pregnancy apparently and I read an article earlier saying that us IVF ladies are more prone to bleeding anyway as the lining of your womb is so big and squishy from all the progesterone that bits fall off/out all the time and it does the embryo absolutely no damage at all.

I know nothing we say will make you feel better so sending you big fat hugs. Do you think testing at this stage would show anything up or is it too early? Just because your AF would be due in a normal cycle. It might put your mind at rest.

Thinking of you x


----------



## jojoD

Aww Muncho, am sorry you're feeling this way. I understand totally I've had cramps all day now, convinced it AF. But have just been reading about how common spotting, discharge and even cramping is and that's with a BFP!

The only thing that makes me think it might not be AF and be my tummy instead is my excessive wind. All day I've had terrible trapped wind, have been literally burping all day. Had some flatulence too!! (sorry TMI). Anyone else experienced these sort of symptoms???


----------



## brooklyn1

Jojo, I had the same symptoms around 7 days after my transfer. I started to get cramps and thought it was AF and then the next day I was really bloated and gassy- then I realized that it was my stomach that was crampy. I'm still feeling that way tbh.


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Jojo, I had the same symptoms around 7 days after my transfer. I started to get cramps and thought it was AF and then the next day I was really bloated and gassy- then I realized that it was my stomach that was crampy. I'm still feeling that way tbh.

Thank-you!!! Oh Brooklyn that is so good to hear that you felt the same. Its 8 days after transfer for me. It's so hard to tell whether its stomach or the other cos everything is so close together!!! Been convinced all day that my journey was about to end with the arrival of AF!!!

Then I had another thought. I'm on the progesterone pessaries, two a day. All I have read about them is that they delay AF. So am I correct in thinking AF wont arrive while Im still using them???


----------



## brooklyn1

I read that the progesterone can delay AF by a day or two but won't stop it from coming. I'm crossing my fingers that she stays away!


----------



## muncho

Af arrived last night so im out . I had afeeling yesterday it was coming:(
i know i did everything i could have, it wasnt meant to be. im gutted but want to move on.
im going to give BNB and TTC a break now til my next cycle. im going to start at the gym after a 3month break

Thanks for everyone's support and i wish you all lot of luck xxx

JOJO , MRS R and TRYING have my fingers crossed 4 u
xx


----------



## muncho

brooklyn, H&H 9 months, Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Mrs R

muncho I'm gutted for you :cry: :nope:

You've been so brave through this whole nightmare, and I think you and your DH's willingness to take the risk with one little egg and one little embryo is admirable :hugs:

But as you say, a little rest after all this is well deserved. I'll be dong the same thing if I'm unsuccessful.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle. Remember how much your consultant has learned from this one that can be rectified next time. I would be absolutely lost without you girls to talk to these last few weeks so thank you for starting this thread.

Please keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on :kiss:


----------



## jojoD

Muncho I too am totally gutted for you :cry:

I totally echo what Mrs R has just said. Many people would have given up with just one follicle developing, but you didn't. You gave it your absolute all and did everything you could. 

You have been such fantastic support to me and lots of the other girls. You've made getting to this point for me an awful lot easier. I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you.

We will miss you but will always be here if you want to chat. When you're ready to come back I'll look forward to our wee chats again. Lots and lots of love to you and the dh :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

jojo when are you testing?

I was feeling so positive for us all this morning, now I'm not so sure


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> jojo when are you testing?
> 
> I was feeling so positive for us all this morning, now I'm not so sure

I still have cramps today and just rang the clinic. So I really am not hopeful at all. I feel exactly like AF is coming.


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> jojo when are you testing?
> 
> 
> Think I'll just start every morn from Monday morn, providing flaming old AF doesn't show up first XXX


----------



## gumb69

muncho- sorry to hear about AF xx
enjoy your break x
best of luck the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Muncho, I'm so sorry she arrived. You have been so fearless in this, and you're research and positive thinking has been a help for all of us, and has kept this thread going which I know we all needed. The next cycle is going to be much better because they'll have you on the right medication. Can't wait to go through all of the ins and outs of that cycle with you. 
xox :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Muncho - devastating news - but you are so strong and you will have your little one soon. You will be greatly missed on bnb - but most important is that you take care of yourself and do what you need to do. I will be looking forward to your return and next cycle.


----------



## Mrs R

Ooh Monday's not too far away! Fingers crossed the old bag stays away.

What did the clinic say about ur cramps jojo? Is it normal?

I'm feeling as fit as a fiddle to be honest. I'm a little disappointed that I don't have any symptoms! Actually I do have sore boobs but I get that with AF anyway so it doesn't fill me full of joy.

My sister told me the other day that she just 'knew' she was pg. Hers wasn't planned but she knew before she tested anyway. I don't 'know' anything! I'm afraid to think positive in case I'm wrong or jinx it, but I don't want to be a big misery guts either.

Yesterday I was a big blubbering mess and today I feel so good I took the dog for a walk. I'm up and down like a frigging yoyo!


----------



## Trying4ever

Muncho really sorry to hear this. I dont know what to say that will make you feel better :( As everyone has already said, you have been absolutely brilliant these last few weeks and you did so well with this IVF. Only next time you will know exactly what to go through and dont be shy to throw tantrums at any point. Big big hugs xx


----------



## jojoD

The clinic gave me several explanations. Said it could be the progesterone, said it could still be ovarian activity, perhaps a urinary tract infection or the worst... AF. 

Asked me how painful on a scale of one to ten. I said five, certainly not as painful as normal AF cramps. Unless it gets worse they told me to keep doing what Im doing, basically drinking plenty of water and rest. 

Just wish they would go away!!!!!!! Was totally normal for bout three days with no symptoms then these flippin cramps started. Hoped that when I woke up this morn that they'd be away. No such luck :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs R

How are you feeling today jojo?


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R said:


> How are you feeling today jojo?

Confession Time- I started testing from Friday!!! Neg on Fri, Neg on Sat.

Today I got my :bfp:

So I used a second test incase my eyes were deceiving me. But no they weren't. It was also :bfp:


But it's very early days and I still just quite a sore tummy but it looks like our treatment is successful!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

jojo D that's great news, congrats. when is your official test date.
keep the feet up and keep drinking your water.


----------



## jojoD

gumb69 said:


> jojo D that's great news, congrats. when is your official test date.
> keep the feet up and keep drinking your water.

Thanks gumb69!!! Official test date is Thursday 25th, so my result is four days early. My clinic ask you to wait the full 14days from embryo transfer. But I couldn't wait :wacko:


----------



## Blue12

Wow jojoD - that is the best news ever - congratulations - you must be so overwhelmed with happiness.


----------



## Mrs R

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!! Jojo, I'm gobsmacked! You cheeky little thing lol

Huge congratulations to you and your DH!

I can't believe you were testing from Friday, I'm far to much of a wimp for that! I can't believe you got ur BFP so early. Did you tell your hubby you were testing or did you do it secretly and surprise him?

Oh my God, I'm so pleased for you!! Fingers crossed you have a little sticky one xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Ooh and tell me all your symptoms in detail so I can obsess.....


----------



## brooklyn1

OMG! Jojo that is fantastic news! I can't believe you had the guts to test so early and persisted when getting those BFNs...
How many days past EC are you now?
I have to tell you that I've also had stomach pains, and I still have them now. My friend told me last night that when you're pregnant after IVF, your body doesn't 'reset' and giving your ovaries a chance to go down and everything else to settle, so maybe that's why it got worse after a week. I feel like everything in my stomach and ovaries is irritated right now which is not fun. I'm eating toddler foods like plain pasta and yogurt because of it...

Anyway, sorry for the blabbering, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Trying4ever

LOL OMG JoJo I knew it! So happy for you xx I am just going to go crazy waiting for my test date :( I had a thought in the middle of the night (again) that I will order some tests online and like an obsessive woman start testing till its 14 days! I only have 2 tests at home ......


----------



## Oneday

Wow Jojo I'm so pleased for you. I don't think I will be testing early when it comes to it as I don't think I could handle seeing a Bfn. Take it easy and well done x


----------



## jojoD

Ladies thanks so much for all the congratulations. :thumbup: We are just delighted :cloud9: and very very shocked. I had pains from Friday morn and assumed it was AF on her way. At this point I felt exactly how I do every month when she is about to arrive.

I had:
a. bloated feeling
b. lower back pain
c. abdominal discomfort- cramps basically
d. boobs a little tender

But as I said thats a normal period for me. So girls don't give up even when you think AF is about to arrive, cos I was convinced. On Sat I had the worst wind, like trapped wind and really wanted to burp to clear it. Still have wind and discomfort, can't quite decide if its tummy or ovaries. Even this morn I thought it would be negative. I tested at 5:20 am and yelled for the hub!! LOL! Out the window went how I'd planned to tell him, excitement just took over.

Just worried cos of these windy pains. Brooklyn I know exactly what you're describing. Just glad it's normal. Have read heaps about how cramps are very common in early pregnancy


----------



## lynseyology

Hi all, still waiting for my period after an abandoned IVF three weeks ago. For anyone that has been through this how soon did your periods start? I had my last one 5 weeks ago. Thanks for your help


----------



## brooklyn1

Jojo, just wanted to tell you that today I went to the RE and they said I had mild OHSS. I guess OHSS is brought on by HCG hormone, so you can either get it after the trigger shot, or later if you are pregnant (or both). Anyway, they said that the bloated feeling I'm having is not gas but fluid in my abdomen. I weigh 10 lbs more than my regular weight! There's not much they can do, but it is important to watch it in case it gets severe. I'm just trying to stay hydrated and eating mild foods.
It may be what you're getting as well, you never know.


----------



## Blue12

Oh brooklyn - that is crazy - I never even knew that this was possible at this point. I hope you are doing okay and that you recover quickly.


----------



## Mrs R

lynseyology said:


> Hi all, still waiting for my period after an abandoned IVF three weeks ago. For anyone that has been through this how soon did your periods start? I had my last one 5 weeks ago. Thanks for your help

My AF arrived a few days, maybe a week after I stopped taking the stim meds on my abandoned cycle :hugs:

Oh the wait is so long when you're waiting all alone! I've been up and down like a yoyo and now jojo has her BFP I've nobody to obsess with! Still trying to hold out til Friday unless AF rears her ugly head and ruins it all for me :nope:

How are you feeling Trying?


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Jojo, just wanted to tell you that today I went to the RE and they said I had mild OHSS. I guess OHSS is brought on by HCG hormone, so you can either get it after the trigger shot, or later if you are pregnant (or both). Anyway, they said that the bloated feeling I'm having is not gas but fluid in my abdomen. I weigh 10 lbs more than my regular weight! There's not much they can do, but it is important to watch it in case it gets severe. I'm just trying to stay hydrated and eating mild foods.
> It may be what you're getting as well, you never know.

Def not nice brooklyn, hope you're ok. That's what I was worried about. My stomach is very bloated and the ovarian discomfort was def back, after being away for several days! Must actually get on the scales and see if I've had a weight gain. When I rang my clinic and said about the pain they reinforced how important is was for me to drink plenty of water. :coffee:


----------



## Blue12

How many more days MrsR?


----------



## jojoD

How are you feeling today Mrs R?? 
Did you go to work? 
Hope it helped occupy your mind if you did :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

3 more days til i test, i am absolutely pooing myself about it! I just want to know either way, but DH is adament we should wait as I have always said I would not test early (damn principals getting in the way!)

I went back to work today and took it easy. Feeling ok today but thought this evening that I was feeling a little tender and bloaty again.I dare not think that my OHSS symtoms are back as that would mean being hopeful (OHSS at this stage generally means pg as it is triggered by rising levels of hCg)

Have an achey feeling in my lower abdomen but can't figure out if its AF getting ready to make her appearance or little embies getting comfy. I've been through so much with this cycle I will de devastated if it's BFN. I've really been put off the whole IVF process and never want to go through it again!

3 days, 9 hours and counting unless we see AF first................


----------



## ANurse4Him

I had a FET on February 12th. I did the first blood test this morning, but they will not get the results back until in the morning. I took several HPT's yesterday. The first 2 had the faint line, but the digital said no. I'm hoping my blood test shows positive.
I'm 10 days post transfer today. It may be too early to detect it on the HPT.


----------



## hopesforababy

Keeping fingers crossed Mrs R and A Nurse!! I hope you both get your BFP's!!!


----------



## jojoD

I really hope you get your BFPs too!!!!!!! 

ANurse4him what test did you use? They need to be super sensitive at day ten. I used First Response Early Test because it was one of the most sensitive ones I could get my hands on. It detects 25mIU where as some others need 50 or 100.

Plus, I was also told even a faint line means a positive, your reult def doesn't need to be as strong or as dark as the test line. If the hcg is not detected there will be no line whatsoever so thats a good sign!!!

Mrs R you're doing great!!! I admire your principals and staying strong about not testing early. I was totally feeling a little tender and bloaty, still am. My ovaries def started to act up again around when I got the BFP. And Brooklyn said the same thing. Im still worried about the achey feeling in my tummy. I too keep feeling like its AF on her way.

Today is day 29 of my cycle so if I make it through today I'll be happier. AF has never been late in my life. She makes her appearance very 27 or 28 days. Hoping also that when I finish this progesterone the wind may ease.


----------



## Dilek

JoJo Congratulations hun on your BFP. Tell me about the wind, just to let u know the pregosterone (presseries) are continued till the end of 1st tri. Congrats again.

Hun I just reread this thread, and you have proven to everyone that it only takes 1 egg.


----------



## jojoD

Dilek said:


> JoJo Congratulations hun on your BFP. Tell me about the wind, just to let u know the pregosterone (presseries) are continued till the end of 1st tri. Congrats again.
> 
> Hun I just reread this thread, and you have proven to everyone that it only takes 1 egg.

Oh my goodness I'll have to continue with these things!!!!!! LOL!!! They have only given me enough to last to test day. Must mention that when I ring them on Thurs. 

Exactly true about how it only takes one egg!! Hopefully that will give others with either a poor egg collection (we had 12) or poor fertilisation (we only had 1 out of 7) a lot more hope!!! And our one embie was Grade1 9cell, so even one can be a good one.

Just still worried about these windy tummy pains. Wish they'd go away :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Trying4ever

I am 5 days post transfer ...ONLY 5 days....I could cry...this is taking so long. I can only test on the 4th. I have 9 more days to go.....how am I going to last. To be honest I went back to work 3 days post transfer and I felt very achey at the end of the day. I have worked two full days and am having a lie in tomorrow as I really don't want to mess this up just cos I went back to work too early. I really need that embie to stick in now :( 

I am wondering if to buy some tests in my morning off tomorrow :blush: THEN I will start testing every day for 10 days!!!

So we have some more people on here in the 2WW! Thank god I can concentrate on your results instead, maybe that will take my mind of me.


----------



## jojoD

Trying4ever said:


> I am 5 days post transfer ...ONLY 5 days....I could cry...this is taking so long. I can only test on the 4th. I have 9 more days to go.....how am I going to last. To be honest I went back to work 3 days post transfer and I felt very achey at the end of the day. I have worked two full days and am having a lie in tomorrow as I really don't want to mess this up just cos I went back to work too early. I really need that embie to stick in now :(
> 
> I am wondering if to buy some tests in my morning off tomorrow :blush: THEN I will start testing every day for 10 days!!!
> 
> So we have some more people on here in the 2WW! Thank god I can concentrate on your results instead, maybe that will take my mind of me.

I know exactly how you're feeling!!!! Five days after transfer was one of the most hard and emotional days I had. Seemed like forever to get there and yet seemed so far away to test day.

Not advising that you test early cos thats entirely your decision but when I started testing I at least felt like I was doing something!! I had three days of negatives tho before my BFP and that was starting to knock the stuffing out of me!!! So in a way testing early helped and in a way it didnt.

I still havent reached my official test day, its Thursday. I rang the clinic with my result on Monday and they said oh test again on Thurs and ring back!! :wacko:


----------



## jojoD

Well ladies how are you all feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Trying4ever

ok....no symptoms today at all actually...got a busy day tomorrow so hope that takes my mind of things.


----------



## Trying4ever

MrsR how are you doing? Testing on Fri? I'm really excited for you? Are you at work aswell?

JoJo you can officially test tomorrow! If it was me I would have no tests left!


----------



## Mrs R

Yes I'm back to work and I'm absolutely shattered. Not much to mention with me, except the constipation has eased a little lol. My body must be getting used to the progesterone and working around it

I'm off to bed, I'm like an old lady these days! Good luck with your confirmation day tomorrow jojo. Hang on in there Trying, it'll be test day before you know it x


----------



## Oneday

Hi Mrs R I was just looking for you on the 4 leaf clover thread how long until testing now ? Hope ur ok x


----------



## jojoD

Don't worry about no symptoms. I went several days with no symptoms at all.

Tested with the clinic test this morn, positive!! So that's six positives in total LOL!! Just as well I have no tests left now. My scan is three weeks from tomorrow, Fri 19th March. I'll be seven weeks and three days at the test.

Still windy and it's still giving me a bit of pain but apart from that I feel great. Back to work on Monday :wacko:


----------



## brooklyn1

Great news Jojo! I'm also waiting a few weeks until my first scan. It's going to be a long few weeks...
Hang in there Mrs. R, this is the hardest part, but you're almost there.


----------



## Mrs R

Girls, another confession. My principles went out the window on Tuesday night and I tested........ and got my :bfp:!!

Can't believe it! :wohoo::wohoo:

Have taken 4 tests so far and it's still not sinking in. I am absolutely terrified as it's so early. Confirmation day is tomorrow. Please pray it's a sticky one [-o&lt;


----------



## Oneday

Woo Hoo for Mrs R a big congrats to you x Did you have 2 blasties? fingers crossed for twins xx


----------



## Mrs R

Yes 2 blast-babies. I'll take whatever I'm given lol


----------



## Oneday

Mrs R said:


> Yes 2 blast-babies. I'll take whatever I'm given lol

lol it might just be me who has a obsession with twins but i can see :blue::pink: for you x


----------



## Mrs R

That would be an absolute dream for me. I get told all the time people can see me with twins. Hopefully I'll know in a few weeks


----------



## Oneday

Mrs R said:


> That would be an absolute dream for me. I get told all the time people can see me with twins. Hopefully I'll know in a few weeks

Well fingers crossed for you. Do they do a blood test and a scan in a few weeks then ?


----------



## Mrs R

No just a urine test tomorrow and then a scan at 6 or 7 weeks to check for numbers lol


----------



## Trying4ever

omg omg what's happened Mrs R you've only gone and done it! I'm soo pleased for you! 

Cant say I feel the same myself :(


----------



## Trying4ever

I just want to cry cos I am getting AF pains :( I have had an awfully busy day. Its 10.55pm and I just got in 30mins ago. My OH told me not to go...now i'll never be able to forgive myself.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats MrsR - best news ever!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats Mrs R!!! I'm so excited for you!

I hope you feel better Trying4Ever. 

Just a poll. How long did you take off from work after EC and ET? I am planning to be off just one day for each. Should I be thinking about taking more time off? I work in pediatic home health, with kids up to age 3. Most of mine are 2 and they just run around, jump on me, and possibly throw things at me. I usually get on the floor and play with them (or defend myself), but maybe I'll just sit at the table and do more conferencing with the parents for a few days? And maybe not see as many kids as I normally do? Or do you think I should just stay at home and chill? Thanks!


----------



## Trying4ever

I will def be able to advise you on that very soon after my outcome. I feel awful. When will you have EC and ET?


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm hoping EC will be March 10 and then either a 3 or 5 day transfer. But that all depends on my scan tomorrow morning to see if I can start stimming tomorrow as planned. My down regging period has not come yet, and it was supossed to arrive Tues or Wed. I've had spotting since Monday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the spotting was my period and I can in fact start stimming Sat.


----------



## Mrs R

I had only planned on taking a few days off as well but ended up needing a week and a half! EC was really bad for me and I was in alot of pain. After ET I was really tired. After ET is the really important time to rest as that's when it all happens. I would give yourself plenty of time and options hopesforababy, especially if you might have lots of little kiddies jumping on ur tummy!

Trying, ur not out til the fat lady sings! jojo also thought AF was on the way, and I've been a bit crampy so you never know. Don't give up hope yet x


----------



## brooklyn1

OMG!!! Big news. That is so exciting Mrs. R. Congrats. I know just how you feel, it seems unreal, but it will sink in soon. Do you go today for the confirmation? Will they do bloods? :happydance:

Trying- I wrote you in the thread you started yesterday. Hang in there, you're not out yet. Lots of us, including me, got AF symptoms about a week after ET.

Hopesforababy, I think the amount of time you take off is really individual and depends on how you're feeling after EC and ET. I had planned two weeks off, but I think I would have been absolutely fine if I had the time between EC and ET off plus maybe a day after ET. By two days post ET I was completely fine.


----------



## peartree

Congratulations JojoD, Mrs R and Brooklyn!!! I've missed all this news. Haven't been around much as had been feeling a little down. Just keeping my head down and wishing the d-rgging days away!

You girls give me so much hope. I'm so so so pleased for you all! :hugs:

Trying4ever - I wish you all the best in your 2WW - when is your test date?


----------



## jojoD

Oh Mrs R!!!!!! :happydance: yay!!!!
I am so so pleased for you!!! Massive congratulations!!!:cloud9:
We will be adding to the NI population in 2010!!!!! Wahoo!

Trying- please don't give up. I was convinced AF was going to appear any minute :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks jojo. Is it just me or are you absolutely terrified?

I'm such a worrier and I think I'm still stunned. I'm afraid every day that I'll wake up and it'll be all over. Please tell me i'm not going mad!!


----------



## jojoD

Im a massive worrier too. Am totally petrified every time I go to the loo or feel a twinge. Every pain I get I think that has to be it. You get the happiness but the anxiety hasn't really went anywhere. I keep thinking it's nearly to good to be true! Family and dh keep saying you need to relax now, be positive, enjoy it but it's not that simple :wacko:


----------



## jojoD

Right lets be positive- Where will you be going for your antenatal care Mrs R?


----------



## Mrs R

Positive? I'm too scared to be positive lol My family have said the same thing as yours but it doesn't make any difference. I'm almost afraid to pee in case I see something I don't want to see. And I sneezed earlier and it really hurt and I spent the whole day worrying that was it!! I won't allow my family to talk about what happens after 6 weeks (when I get my scan). I've spent all day telling them not to get excited. I'm such a misery guts!

Jojo I took a little peek over into first trimester...... But I've decided it's much too scary and that I just want to stay here for a while!

As for antenatal care, I have no idea. I guess it'll be Newry. Then again maybe not as my consultant told me PCOS makes me high risk which would mean the Royal or Craigavon.
What about you?


----------



## jojoD

I felt the same about 'first trimester' too but I had a nosey and ended up posting. Im staying here as well though.

Think we will be the Royal. Am very tempted to stay private cos of how difficult the journey was so far!!! Priced a clinic on the Lisburn Road, scans etc would be with them and then delivery in the Royal. We aren't too far from Belfast at all, so that suits


----------



## Millana

Congrats Mrs. R. You must be feeling ecstatic!! 

Trying, please don't lose hope. Keep a positive thought.


----------



## Mrs R

Ladies, we've all disappeared off this thread........ please don't leave me just yet!! This is my comfort zone lol


----------



## jojoD

I don't want his little thread to end. Has been my rock through this process too. How are you all feeling? :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

Mrs R and Jojo, I know just how you feel...I'm feeling too scared for first tri, and I also feel funny staying here now that I'm pregnant...
I did start a journal over there, and I'd love it if you ladies want to join me over there. It could be a very good way to express some PMA to start a journal. I'm finding this fifth week things are seeming more real and I'm starting to get some symptoms.


----------



## Mrs R

Oh girls, I'm too afraid for first tri for a few weeks yet! 

Think I might give myself a rest from googling everything to death for a week or two to get my head round it. Maybe after my 6 week scan I might feel a bit more confident. If you don't hear much from me for a week or two I'm not too far away, just trying to avoid the paranoia! 

Any word on Trying?


----------



## gumb69

congrats Mrs R - stay away from google, it will do you no good


----------



## Mrs R

Don't I know it lol


----------



## jojoD

I've posted a few times in first tri, dancingkaty has moved over there and it was great to see a familiar name! Its a massive section and very active. I'd love to make the move with you ladies too 

What date are you ladies having your scans? X


----------



## brooklyn1

I've been over in first tri a bit as well, and feeling daunted by how many people are there...but I did introduce myself on the october due date thread.

When are your due dates?

My first scan is next wednesday, March 10th. Can't come soon enough...I really want to know if things are ok so far and how many are in there!


----------



## jojoD

My due date is Tuesday 2nd November. My scan is just over a week after yours, Friday 19th March. I know exactly what you mean about worrying if everything is ok. It's all I think about...:wacko:

Unless my little lovely has split I'll just be having the one! LOL!! Must be so exciting thinking about how many are in there. I still have a little trapped wind and tummy pain but it's not just as bad 

How are you feeling?


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm feeling a lot better- last week when I went to the RE, they said I definitely had some mild OHSS. Last week was really uncomfortable- I was bloated and sore in my stomach and waking up every night with bad stomach pains. But this weekend it's finally gone away. Still a little bloated, but almost back to normal. I think I'm starting to have some nausea, but I'm not sure- it comes and goes.


----------



## jojoD

I too have been awake most nights with the tummy pain, seems to be around 2:00am each night that I wake. I'm trying to eat little and often as that seems to help. Think I'd have went round the twist worrying about it if you ladies hadn't been here to talk about it with!!! And the fact that you felt the same is so reassuring. 

Glad you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Well ladies i caved in and did a test.... it was negative!!! I have been spotting slightly on the weekend and yest. It stopped last night. Tested this morning and its a negative. Ive got my blood test on friday... so im trying to hang in till then but my hope is dwindling fast!!! im on day 14 post EC... my af should technically be due today. Ive had a 5 day blasto transfer so im only 9 days post ET. Caline, you had a 5 day transfer, when did u have ur first faint positive? 

has anyone else had 5 day blasto tansfer... how many days post transfer did you get your positive???


----------



## jojoD

Breeze said:


> Well ladies i caved in and did a test.... it was negative!!! I have been spotting slightly on the weekend and yest. It stopped last night. Tested this morning and its a negative. Ive got my blood test on friday... so im trying to hang in till then but my hope is dwindling fast!!! im on day 14 post EC... my af should technically be due today. Ive had a 5 day blasto transfer so im only 9 days post ET. Caline, you had a 5 day transfer, when did u have ur first faint positive?
> 
> has anyone else had 5 day blasto tansfer... how many days post transfer did you get your positive???

Oh Breeze I hope you got better news. I'm thinking about you :hugs:

How are you other ladies doing??????? I miss our chats :hugs:


----------



## Millana

I am due for bloodwork on Wednesday to find out if the procedure was a success, but I am not feeling anything other than a very very mild sensation on my right lower ab around 8 to 9 days past ET. I felt it again after walking too much. Judging by my regular cycle, I should have started my period yesterday. But then, I am taking progesterone gel. Don't want to sound pesimistic but AF is probably coming as I am starting to break out around my chin. No cramps whatsoever. The next 3 days seem so far away.


----------



## brooklyn1

I miss you guys too! It's really not the same over in first tri, I feel like a fish out of water over there. Seems that a lot of people either joined after getting their bfp or didn't try for long before getting it.

I'm doing OK- I got a cold this week which I know is not supposed to affect the baby, but all of my sneezing, coughing, etc is making me nervous. Also so hard not to take any medication at all. Other than that, I'm ok. My first scan is on Wednesday!

Millana, don't give up home yet. The things that our body does when pregnant are so similar to AF symptoms- there are so many hormones swirling around. I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jojoD

I totally agree with Brooklyn!! Honestly Millana I was coninced AF was coming and she stayed away. My face still has the odd break out and I'm six weeks tomorrow. The fact your period is late is a good sign :thumbup:

Brooklyn- how exciting!!!!! :happydance: Your scan is in two days!!!! Thats great!! Eleven days for me. I am just desperate to know that I'm really pregnant and that everything is ok!!


Mrs R where are you????? :hugs: 

Trying hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

I'm here!!! Just having a wee breather to try and get my head round things. I'm still terrified every time I go to the loo lol

Brooklyn I can't believe how far on you are already! Bet is seems like a million years for you though 

Jojo, my scan is also 19th March! Got a phone call last week and they actually offered me one for 10th, which is 2 days away. I told them I would only be 5+5 then and the next one they came up with was 19th, which will actually be 7 weeks for me, not 6. At least I have it to look forward to. I'm like you, I just want to see something on the screen before I'll really believe it!


----------



## caline

Millana said:


> I am due for bloodwork on Wednesday to find out if the procedure was a success, but I am not feeling anything other than a very very mild sensation on my right lower ab around 8 to 9 days past ET. I felt it again after walking too much. Judging by my regular cycle, I should have started my period yesterday. But then, I am taking progesterone gel. Don't want to sound pesimistic but AF is probably coming as I am starting to break out around my chin. No cramps whatsoever. The next 3 days seem so far away.

Good luck for your BFP. No sign of AF is definately a good sign, stay positive :flower:


----------



## jojoD

Ladies seems me and the dh are back to going through hell. Ended up in casualty last night cos I started to spot. Now it really is very little but am now even more terrified than ever.

They did a pregnancy test first and the positive was immediate. Then they did a scan and the pregnancy sac and yolk sac were both there and a great size for six weeks. Saw the baby and a tiny flicker, it was so tiny. Just like a little bean. 

Am now off work again to rest up. I just hope and pray that everything is ok. Haven't had any spotting today. As if the worry of going to the loo wasn't bad enough before.

Anyone know of ladies who had very light spotting and everthing was ok?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi JojoD,

I hope you're OK you must have been terrified! I'm due to start ICSI in April and I'm terrified that if I was successful that I may MC and after all this stress and heartache that would be just terrible.

I'm glad your scan was ok and that you've stopped spotting. If it helps my friend bleed quite a lot during the first 16 weeks and it was a worrying time but she was told a lot of ladies spot or bleed during this time and to try not to worry. She is now near the end of her pregnancy and all is well.

x


----------



## jojoD

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi JojoD,
> 
> I hope you're OK you must have been terrified! I'm due to start ICSI in April and I'm terrified that if I was successful that I may MC and after all this stress and heartache that would be just terrible.
> 
> I'm glad your scan was ok and that you've stopped spotting. If it helps my friend bleed quite a lot during the first 16 weeks and it was a worrying time but she was told a lot of ladies spot or bleed during this time and to try not to worry. She is now near the end of her pregnancy and all is well.
> 
> x

Thanks MummyIwanabe,
Any success stories after a bleed are great to hear. I thought the TWW was bad, this is even worse. :cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yes it is so traumatic! my friend bled several times and a lot at one stage. TMI but hers was mainly brown stuff and she was told only to be concerned if it was bright red. Having said that it was red at some points too and they checked and said all was ok. I have several friends that have bled quite a bit at different stages and they're all fine.

This ttc is a bumpy road but try and stay calm, its easy to say I know. It's out of your hands so try and rest up and look after yourself as you are doing and that's all you can.

Big hugs :) xx


----------



## Dilek

Hi girls 

Is it possible to join the thread, i got my bfp on 28/02, i tested way to early. Its my 2nd Ivf, my 1st ended in a missed mc and im really scared, embryo stopped growing at 5 and half weeks. My clinic are booked with scan appointments and my 1st scan is at 8+1 weeks. Such a long way to go.


----------



## Millana

Welcome Dilek.

Today is my appointment for first beta. I tested positive last night at 8:30 PM and another positive this morning at 4:00 AM. Will go for the bloodtest today at 10 AM. 

Right now, I am very happy and nervous at the same time. I will keep you informed.

Thanks so much for all the support!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sounds good Millana, from your symptoms I thought it sounds like you were going to get a BFP! 

Good luck! xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Wow, our little thread is revived! 
Jojo, I have heard of a lot of people who've had a little spotting in the first tri. Since I've been lurking over in the First Tri section, it seems like every other post is something about spotting. Also, I was looking in my What to Expect book last night (about cramping, which is the symptom that's concerning me), and it said spotting was fine as long as it doesn't become a heavy flow with bad cramping.

Dilek, I've been following your story a bit, and I'm so happy for you! I know it's nervewracking, but it's so exciting that you got your bfp!

Millana, that is fantastic news!!! Good luck with your beta today and let us know how it goes. You did it!

As for me, I'm going for my first scan TODAY and I'm scared but also excited.


----------



## Dilek

Millana congrats on your BFP. 

Brooklyn - Cant wait to hear your scan. Did u have really high betas? I remember someone having high betas and maybe twins.

I had 2 betas, 1st one is standard at 16dpo it was 221 and at 19dpo it was 515 i think. I dont work so all i do all day is google and search all day long. What symptoms do u girls have so far? I am so glad my bloating from EC/trigger has gone. Im also on some extra drugs, clexane, aspirin and prednisolone. Are u girls on any of it?

Jojo - is the blood drown or red hun. As Brooklyn said ive heard its quite normal.


----------



## brooklyn1

Dilek, I think my betas were pretty high, 252 at 15dpo and then 1316 at 19dpo. When I looked it up obsessively, seemed like it could really go either way on the twins things. Lots of people with twins seemed to have much higher betas than mine. Yours are pretty high too, and you had two embryos put back, right?


----------



## Dilek

Yeah mine are on the high side of a singleton. So for me i think i have either a really strong embryo or possibly twins. Either way we would be happy but if its twins and there healthy i would be so grateful. My endo and the effects of it on my fertility are really bad. Then again these betas are so variable. Someone with really low betas can have twins and vice versa.


----------



## jojoD

Dilek and Millana CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance:

Brooklyn- can't wait to hear the news of your scan!!!!

My spotting, which is minimal. It's only when I wipe and literally tiny dots, it is brown not red at all. It looks like old blood really, but I would get some brown maybe at start or end of my period. I'm wearing a pad but there is nothing on it at all. It really is only a spec when I wipe but scary none the less.

I know I should be reassured after seeing the baby last night but I'm still terrified


----------



## Millana

I just got the call from my clinic. It is official!! Beta level is 319. I am to return to the clinic for the second one on Friday.

Brooklyn, how's your first scan?
JojoD, I am glad your spotting has eased up.
MummyIwanabe, good luck on your April ICSI. Fingers crossed for you.

Now, off to call hubby for the news!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Millana and congratulations! so happy for you :)


----------



## Dilek

Congratulations hun another high Beta.. Wonder how many twins we are going to get in this thread.


----------



## jojoD

Ladies this spotting of mine is freaking me out. There is no change. Nothing in pants, brown dots or small streak only when I wipe after going to the loo. I dont have any other problems.

If it's a UTI could I have vaginal spotting??

It's putting my head away. Dilek- I hope you don't mind me asking but did you have very faint brown spotting? 

I really have lost all my positivity now :cry:


----------



## Dilek

jojoD said:


> Ladies this spotting of mine is freaking me out. There is no change. Nothing in pants, brown dots or small streak only when I wipe after going to the loo. I dont have any other problems.
> 
> If it's a UTI could I have vaginal spotting??
> 
> It's putting my head away. Dilek- I hope you don't mind me asking but did you have very faint brown spotting?
> 
> I really have lost all my positivity now :cry:

Oh hun im so sorry but i think its quite normal its still brown isnt it. Hun how about calling your clinic and speak to a nurse to get reassurance. I dont think we ever stop panicing.

JoJo - no i have never had any spotting at all. Which in my case i know it good and bad. With my missed mc i also didnt have any bleeding. 

Are you having any further scans? Are you having any more symptoms?


----------



## Millana

Dilek said:


> Congratulations hun another high Beta.. Wonder how many twins we are going to get in this thread.

Thanks!

Yes its quite high for a singleton ET. But there is also a good possibility of it splitting as I have five, yes, five sets of identical twins in my family and one set in my husband's.


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Everyone,
Well, put me down for the first possible set of twins. There were two sacs at the scan yesterday and two heartbeats! We're still processing this news...it's tough to process because the doctor told us that there's a pretty high incidence of one twin arresting during the first trimester, so it may be only one at our next scan. This happened to a friend of mine recently and now she's due in April with one boy.

But still....OMG!!!!

Dilek, you're right, we are getting a lot of HIGH Betas in this group and we could be in first tri together with a twins support thread soon enough. 

Jojo, I'm sorry you're going through this and feeling so stressed. Another thing I remember reading is that when we go through IVF, the lining is soooo soft and plushy that we are more likely to shed a little of it than during other pregnancies. Definitely check with your doctor and maybe try to book another scan for soon, but it sounds like it's within the range of what's normal.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ooo wow brooklyn! Congrats! I can only hope that will be me soon in a few months! 

Congrats!!!!

Jojo - perhaps get your blood checked for your beta levels again or maybe a scan I don't know. It is thought to be very common tho in early pregnancy sometime. I am thinking of you and hope you're OK.

xxx


----------



## jojoD

Brooklyn that's great great news!!! :happydance:

All these twins are so exciting!!!! Double the joy!! :pink::pink:

Rang the hospital today and spoke to a midwife. She said all could be ok. It's not red and it's not heavy. She said with a miscarriage I'd be soaking a sanitary towel and would need to change it every hour or so. But obviously she couldn't say for def either way.

Also spoke to my GP who said it may have been a little gathering of blood from the treatment that just came away. Sort of like a clot really. Also because I bled so much during the collection it could have been from then. Plus my transfer was a nightmare and they had to open my cervix high up with a clamp!! (TMI I know!!!).

So really there are lots of simple and relevant explanations. As long as the heavy red flow stays away it should be ok. Roll on next Fri (19th) for my next scan. If I can hold out that long :wacko:


----------



## jojoD

MummyIwanabe said:


> ooo wow brooklyn! Congrats! I can only hope that will be me soon in a few months!
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Jojo - perhaps get your blood checked for your beta levels again or maybe a scan I don't know. It is thought to be very common tho in early pregnancy sometime. I am thinking of you and hope you're OK.
> 
> xxx

I've never had my beta levels done at all and the clinic or hospital havent suggested it. I would like to have that done. Do you think I could request it???


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi JoJo, 

I would think so, were you private? I expect they would offer it to you if you paid? I don't know I'm just assuming! Someone on here will know :) Or alternatively I know some ladies on the ttc forum buy those digital pregnancy tests that say how many weeks you are then when it goes up each week they get some relief from seeing that xx


----------



## Millana

Yey!!!!, brooklyn for twins!! :happydance:

Jojo, I know it's easy to say, but try to relax now, girl. I've overheard others in my clinic talking going through the same and had successes.


----------



## Dilek

Excellent news Brooklyn, you had me worried for a bit with your late reply. LOL I hate different time zones.

Jojo - im glad your feeling a bit better. Yeah some clinics dont do bloods but i think there is no point now, you did have a scan right hun. Scan is way better than a blood test. Yes im jealous hehehe. WOW hun i didnt know u had such a nightmare with EC. I was totally awake this time and felt everything. God how uncomfortable was ET.

Hows the symptoms going girls? Ive had loads of AF cramps today, havnt felt that for over a week. In the mornings i feel a bit sick, nipples still sore and im totally off some food and so into cheese and red mead. However, i dont eat red meat. I am on extra iron tablets. DO u girls think these carvings are away your body telling you what it needs? Oh and also i get up every 2-3 hours a night to use the loo. Im lacking in some good sleep.

I really think ive only got 1 embryo in there. Well im praying to have a successful pregnancy, my second beta wasnt that high i dont think. Kinda just above average for singleton. Exciting and impatient times.


----------



## Mrs R

Oh I've missed out on lots! Congrats to the girls with the new :bfp:'s.

And Brooklyn.... twins!!!!! Fingers crossed they both hang in there.

Jojo you poor thing. You must be going out of your mind. As somebody said, first tri seems to be full of ladies with spotting so you're not alone. And the fact that you've seen baby with a little heartbeat is absolutely fantastic! Rest as much as possible and only get up to use the loo (which I know is fecking awful - i still dread having to do a pee two and a half weeks later, just incase I see something)

I'm just waiting to get to my scan and for them to tell me I imagined it and there's actually nothing there! My anxiety has not lessened at all :wacko: It's so tiring having to worry all the time, and we though ttc was bad. Fingers crossed we all move over to first try safely girls. Best of luck


----------



## glitterqueen

Mrs R said:


> Girls, another confession. My principles went out the window on Tuesday night and I tested........ and got my :bfp:!!
> 
> Can't believe it! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Have taken 4 tests so far and it's still not sinking in. I am absolutely terrified as it's so early. Confirmation day is tomorrow. Please pray it's a sticky one [-o&lt;

I am so delighted for yuo Mrs R-its been a long road but you got there heres to a happy and healthy 9 months YEAH!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks glitterqueen. Hope you're feeling a bit better x

How are you today jojo?


----------



## jojoD

Haven't had any staining since Yesterday morning, so nothing now for a whole day :happydance:

Just a clear/ slightly white discharge again which is totally normal. Am so so thankful. I just want Friday to come to I get my next scan. I still have the odd twinge/pain but I've had them for six and a half weeks now!!!

How are you all doing?? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh I'm so please JoJo can't imagine how difficult that was for you but really pleased you've not had anything for a whole day :)

xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

Jojo, so glad the spotting has stopped! How are you doing today?

How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms to report?


----------



## gumb69

how are you all doing. this is one lucky thread ladies x


----------



## jojoD

brooklyn1 said:


> Jojo, so glad the spotting has stopped! How are you doing today?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms to report?

No spotting at all now for three days :happydance:

No real symtoms to report. No morning sickness for me apart from I've went off some foods, just can't face them. 

How are you feeling Brooklyn? :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

Glad to hear it Jojo!
I'm feeling ok. I've started to feel tired more often- this weekend I felt really lethargic and couldn't motivate to do much except nap and watch movies.

My nausea has been mild so far- it comes and goes and is usually completely gone by late afternoon. I've definitely had some food aversions and cravings though. Lots of things i don't want at all right now, and I'm craving fruit, cereal with cold milk, and yogurt- all cold refreshing things seem appealing right now.


----------



## jojoD

I've def felt more tired as well :sleep::sleep::sleep:

The doctor put me off work again because of the bleeding and I've been napping in the afternoon. Plus I'm still having a really good nights sleep. I still have the discomfort but like I said in one of my other posts I've now had it for bout 7 weeks. So not too worried about that!!

I left a urine sample in today. Just incase my spotting was caused by a urinary tract infection. Get results back tomorrow


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats to everyone with BFP's! I hope it's me soon. 
But I have a question for you ladies. Did you have 3 or 5 day transfers? And if you transferred a blasto, what grade was it? I had ET today and only had 4 blastos out of 12 embies on Saturday. Three were grade D and one grade E. They transferred two grade D. Is there any hope I'll get a BFP with grade D blastos? 
Thanks ladies. And I hope I can join you with a BFP soon.


----------



## Dilek

hopesforababy said:


> Congrats to everyone with BFP's! I hope it's me soon.
> But I have a question for you ladies. Did you have 3 or 5 day transfers? And if you transferred a blasto, what grade was it? I had ET today and only had 4 blastos out of 12 embies on Saturday. Three were grade D and one grade E. They transferred two grade D. Is there any hope I'll get a BFP with grade D blastos?
> Thanks ladies. And I hope I can join you with a BFP soon.

Hi hun, I have never gone to day 5. Not that blessed with many eggs. Have always done day 3. 1st cycle it was grade1 with 8 cells and this time grade 1 with 8 cells and the other grade 1 with 7 cells. 

Do you know why they were graded D? Where they fragmented? Sorry i cant help much.


----------



## Dilek

Hi Girls

How are you all this morning? Ive been a mess for the last few days its all in my journal but i feel alot better this morning. I am still really tired as well. Those cramp feelings are still there, i didnt have that in my last pregnancy and im taking that as a good sign. Im def off food too, Brooklyn i cant face milk ewww makes me sick. Im lactose intolerant anyways, its a good thing :) And i can never decide on what to eat. Thats about it really. Jojo good to hear your spotting has eased away. When are you going to start a preg journal?

Brooklyn hun you should announce your BFP on here.


----------



## Dilek

Hi girls

there is a section in 1st tri just for LLTC girls, how about we move over there soon. I think i might join after my scan tomorrow.


----------



## jojoD

Hopesforababy- our clinic didn't offer 5day transfer. I only had one fertilised embie. On day three it was a Grade A nine cell. Try not to focus too much on the grade. The fact that they developed to blastocyst stage is great. Lower grading can mean a reduced chance of implantation but not always. I read about one girl who is expecting triplets with Grade C embryos. :hugs:

Dilek- glad you're feeling better this morning. I suppose I should start a pregnancy journal. Do I do that in first tri section?


----------



## jojoD

Dilek said:


> Hi girls
> 
> there is a section in 1st tri just for LLTC girls, how about we move over there soon. I think i might join after my scan tomorrow.

I have made the odd post in 1st Tri, I will make the move with you ladies. My scan is on Fri :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

On day 3 I had three excellent, three good, and six average embies. All 8 cell. So I don't know why they all reduced in grade on day 5. The embryologist said that they are grade D because the inner cell mass isn't compact enough and that the outer shell wasn't completely formed. 
So everyone here did a day 3 transfer?


----------



## brooklyn1

Hopesforbaby, I also had a three day transfer. I think it's a really good sign if 3 of yours made it to 5 day...sounds promising to me!

Dilek, do you know the name of the LTTC thread in first tri? I'd love to join but I hadn't noticed it when browsing over there. I definitely think we should all join together and make the leap. It would be so much more inviting over there if you ladies were there with me....
Where does one announce a bfp? I'm sorry for being clueless, I've never quite visited those threads before....
Hope you're feeling a bit better today Dilek, and yes, I think cramps are a good sign!


----------



## Dilek

Jojo - to start a journal you need to go to pregnancy journals, Its seperate to 1st tri.

To announce a BFP here , its ummm https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/88094-bfps-announcements-sticky-2009-a-71.html

Im sure you would have seen it in the LTTC section.

Girls im so anxious for tomorrow. I cant stop eating cause im so nervous. I hope we get to see a heartbeat and we are not too early. The guy that booked it, he asked when i was 6 weeks and he booked it. So there must be some wisdom to that. LOL im not sure to tell them if i conceived via IVF or not. well what i mean is dont come forward the info and only say so if they ask. LOL im scared im going to get a lecture. As the EPU unit is linked with my ivf clinic. I really do hate scans girls. With my past, all scans have meant bad news. Only on a few occasions have i left smiling and then it all changes again till the next scan. 

I have my inlaws over for some home made pizza tonight, hopefully that will keep DH and i occupied.


----------



## Dilek

Here you go Brooklyn https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ted-conception-let-light-keep-shining-45.html


----------



## brooklyn1

Dilek said:


> Jojo - to start a journal you need to go to pregnancy journals, Its seperate to 1st tri.
> 
> To announce a BFP here , its ummm https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/88094-bfps-announcements-sticky-2009-a-71.html
> 
> Im sure you would have seen it in the LTTC section.
> 
> Girls im so anxious for tomorrow. I cant stop eating cause im so nervous. I hope we get to see a heartbeat and we are not too early. The guy that booked it, he asked when i was 6 weeks and he booked it. So there must be some wisdom to that. LOL im not sure to tell them if i conceived via IVF or not. well what i mean is dont come forward the info and only say so if they ask. LOL im scared im going to get a lecture. As the EPU unit is linked with my ivf clinic. I really do hate scans girls. With my past, all scans have meant bad news. Only on a few occasions have i left smiling and then it all changes again till the next scan.
> 
> I have my inlaws over for some home made pizza tonight, hopefully that will keep DH and i occupied.

I'm so glad you're going to have a scan tomorrow. Even if you can't see the heartbeat, they can tell you if the baby is measuring correctly for 6 weeks, right? I think you will be able to see it though....I remember when they told me to book my scan they said 6 or 7 weeks, and that was to see the fetal heartbeat. Try not to worry too much about what the doctors and nurses think. This is your body and they're not the ones who have to deal with all of this anxiety and they haven't gone through a missed miscarriage, so who cares what they think!


----------



## Dilek

brooklyn1 said:


> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> Jojo - to start a journal you need to go to pregnancy journals, Its seperate to 1st tri.
> 
> To announce a BFP here , its ummm https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/88094-bfps-announcements-sticky-2009-a-71.html
> 
> Im sure you would have seen it in the LTTC section.
> 
> Girls im so anxious for tomorrow. I cant stop eating cause im so nervous. I hope we get to see a heartbeat and we are not too early. The guy that booked it, he asked when i was 6 weeks and he booked it. So there must be some wisdom to that. LOL im not sure to tell them if i conceived via IVF or not. well what i mean is dont come forward the info and only say so if they ask. LOL im scared im going to get a lecture. As the EPU unit is linked with my ivf clinic. I really do hate scans girls. With my past, all scans have meant bad news. Only on a few occasions have i left smiling and then it all changes again till the next scan.
> 
> I have my inlaws over for some home made pizza tonight, hopefully that will keep DH and i occupied.
> 
> I'm so glad you're going to have a scan tomorrow. Even if you can't see the heartbeat, they can tell you if the baby is measuring correctly for 6 weeks, right? I think you will be able to see it though....I remember when they told me to book my scan they said 6 or 7 weeks, and that was to see the fetal heartbeat. Try not to worry too much about what the doctors and nurses think. This is your body and they're not the ones who have to deal with all of this anxiety and they haven't gone through a missed miscarriage, so who cares what they think!Click to expand...

Thanks Brooklyn, im about to cry that was soo sweet. Im definately going to have to read this again before my appointment tomorrow. I just cant believe it, im here again. Im so grateful that im pregnant. With all the surgeries ive had and all the hormones and being on temp menapuase for over a year i cant believe im here again. The journey has a been a good test of my faith. OK im getting emotional :cloud9:


----------



## jojoD

Dilek you've been in my thoughts all morn :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dilek

WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT


It was so stressful but they were so lovely at EPAU. I was so scared i was going to get a lecture. They tried over my tummy 1st and the sonographer said she can see a pregnancy sac and its small. Same words as last time (mc) and my heart started pacing. So scared and basically she couldnt see much. I was told to empty my bladder and they tried internal. My left ovary was in the way and she couldnt see much. So we switched back to outside again. And she managed to find it, and see the heartbeat. It was pulsing, it was so nice watching it. 

The embryo is measuring at 6 weeks its 6mm and they didnt count the heartbeat. 

Ive got loads of follicles on my right ovary and some more swelling and she said thats whats prob be giving the pain. They were happy to leave me with my scan with my clinic in 2 weeks but i am allowed to call them for reassurance if i need to.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats dilek! so happy for you!! :)


----------



## brooklyn1

Just wrote in your journal- so happy all went well! :happydance:


----------



## Oneday

Fantastic i'm so pleased for you x


----------



## jojoD

:wohoo::wohoo:

Left a wee mesage in your journal. Delighted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs R

Hello girlies,

Haven't been on for a few days as my sister pinched my laptop. Today is my first scan - 7 weeks- and I'm absolutely crapping it (to put it politely!) I'm like you Dilek, just want to see a heartbeat. Hubby and I have both taken the day off as we would be useless in work today. PLease keep your fingers crossed for both jojo and I today as I think jojo has another scan today too.

Maybe if i get some good news I'll be brave enough to get a ticker and graduate to first tri......... I'm so nervous. But I've got quite a lot of symptoms this week, head in the loo most days, boobs like rocks, gone of milky things and sleeping like crazy (going to bed at 8.30pm nd getting up at 7.30am still tired lol)

Will let you know when I get home.

Best wishes jojo, I'll be thinking about you today x


----------



## peartree

Good luck with your scan today Mrs R!


----------



## Dilek

Mrs R your symptoms sounds great, im sure u have nothing to worry. What time is the scan?

Jojo hun how are you feeling? Good luck with the scan hun. Im sure everything is fine.


----------



## Mrs R

2 more hours to go for me! I feel like bursting into tears every 5 seconds because I'm so worried. Leaving in 10 mins to get lunch before we go. 

I have to confess I did another pg test this morning, just to make sure lol The test line was so dark it took all the colour out of the control line. I think i'm going mad........


----------



## Dilek

Mrs R said:


> 2 more hours to go for me! I feel like bursting into tears every 5 seconds because I'm so worried. Leaving in 10 mins to get lunch before we go.
> 
> I have to confess I did another pg test this morning, just to make sure lol The test line was so dark it took all the colour out of the control line. I think i'm going mad........

Its only normal hun, and im so happy for you. I remember your 1st cycle, sorry to remind you but this is brilliant. Cant believe u have MS. Thats wicked, im sure everything is fine. How many did u guys put back?


----------



## jwhitneys1

Thanks people for the information!


----------



## brooklyn1

How did it go today Mrs R? Hope you're doing alright and that you saw your little one!


----------



## Mrs R

Brooklyn, I didn't see my little one today.......... I seen my little two!!! 

I'm having TWINS!! :cloud9::cloud9:

We are absolutely over the moon!! I had an internal scan and as soon as the scanner went in the nurse said, 'Oh, twins!' We seen two tiny heartbeats flickering and the nurse was so happy for us she cried :happydance:

We were kept waiting and hour and a half before we were seen. I was an emotional wreck by the time we were taken, but it was worth every second :yipee:

I just cannot believe it.

How many sets of twins in the making have we got on this thread now?

How did you get on jojo? Hope all went well x


----------



## gumb69

congrats Mrs R. twins that's fantastic.


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Mrs R


----------



## annmc30

congrats Mrs R


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats Mrs R!!!! :) fantastic news. I hope it goes smoothly for you! 

Jojo - I hope you're ok, not seen you on here today so I'm hoping all is well and that you're ok, been thinking about you today.

night night xx


----------



## jojoD

Mrs R :happydance::happydance:
That is the best news!!! You def did the right thing by getting two embies put back!!!!! :baby::baby:

My scan went fantastically. :cloud9: The heartbeat was so strong and thumping away. I was exactly 7wks and 3days yesterday and thats what the baby measured at. So that was spot on!!! Def due Nov 2nd :baby:

Straight away our consultant said, "I see where your bleed came from". As you girls know I had a pretty bad egg collection and a bad bleed during it. So much so they changed my gown in the middle of it. 

My ovaries continued to bleed after transfer and the blood has formed a clot at the bottom of my womb below the pregnancy sac. As my pregnancy has developed the growing sac has put pressure on the clot. Hence why part of it came away and I had the bleed.

It wont affect my pregnancy at all. The clot will either come away or be absorbed by my body. But all is fine!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news JoJo! So pleased for you!!! xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

OMG! So much good news since I was last on here yesterday. 

Mrs R!!!! Twins, I"m so happy for you. We will definitely have to help each other out and support each other through our twin pregnancies. We should be due within a few days of each other. Such a wonderful outcome after all you went through with your retrieval and transfer and the last few weeks!

Jojo, so glad they found the cause of the bleeding and that it's nothing to worry about. 

Well ladies, we should probably move over to first tri for real...maybe we can continue the chatting in the LTTTC thread over there?


----------



## Millana

Wow, congrats Mrs. R!!!.


----------



## peartree

Just wanted to pop by to say how pleased I am to come in here and see all those pregnancy tickers! 

I left this thread and joined the March one as I felt so behind you ladies - I was still in the early stages of down regging when you were all having your ECs! 

Mrs R - wow - twins! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------

